# Πατατοσαλάτα: διάφορα ανάμικτα για το "κίνημα της πατάτας"



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2012)

Ενισχύεται το κίνημα "χωρίς μεσάζοντες".

Ωχ, ωχ, άλλους άνεργους πάνε να δημιουργήσουν. Τώρα θα αρχίσουν να κλαίγονται οι μεσάζοντες και οι χοντρέμποροι ότι τους αφήνουμε χωρίς δουλειά. Απορώ πώς δεν βγήκε ακόμα ο Τσίπρας να τους στηρίξει.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2012)

Η ιστορία μιας ταινίας με αφορμή το «κίνημα της πατάτας» που απλώνεται στις μέρες μας στην Ελλάδα:
Η πατάτα – Τιμή και κέρδος
_Το 1932, στη διάρκεια του συνεδρίου της Ενωτικής Συνομοσπονδίας Εκπαιδευτικών της Γαλλίας που έγινε στο Μπορντώ προβάλλεται μια εικοσάλεπτη ταινία που προκαλεί μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό στους συνέδρους. Έχει τίτλο «Τιμή και κέρδος – η πατάτα».

Πρόκειται για μια ταινία που παρήχθη με ελάχιστα μέσα από το συνδικάτο των εκπαιδευτικών με καθαρά παιδαγωγικούς σκοπούς: «να αποκαλύψει το μηχανισμό της καπιταλιστικής εκμετάλλευσης και την αστική ιδεολογία που προωθείται μέσα από τα σχολικά βιβλία»!

Η ταινία παρακολουθεί την καθημερινή ζωή μιας οικογένειας αγροτών που παράγει πατάτες και στη συνέχεια την πορεία του προϊόντος μέχρι να φτάσει σε μια εργατική οικογένεια σε πολλαπλάσια τιμή._
Η συνέχεια εδώ. 

Στο μεταξύ το ΚΚΕ (πόσα θέλει να μας τρελάνει; ) πνέει μένεα εναντίον του "κινήματος της πατάτας", δίνοντας την ευκαιρία στον Παπαδημούλη να δηλώσει: “Μεγάλη πατάτα του ΚΚΕ για την πατάτα”!


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2012)

ΚΚΕ: "ώριμη και επιτακτική ανάγκη να υπάρξει κεντρικός πανεθνικός σχεδιασμός" (από το ΠΓ του ΚΚΕ, εννοείται). Εμπρός στο δρόμο από το καθεστώς της απλησίαστης πατάτας στο καθεστώς της ανύπαρκτης πατάτας. (Μπορείτε να το μετακινήσετε στα Πολιτικά Ζώα αν θέλετε)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2012)

Costas said:


> (Μπορείτε να το μετακινήσετε στα Πολιτικά Ζώα αν θέλετε)


Νομίζω ότι αξίζει και δικό του νήμα στα Πολιτικά το «κίνημα της πατάτας».


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι από άλλο χωριό, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς τι είναι αυτό το κίνημα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

*cut out the middleman* http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10759-cut-out-the-middleman-καταργήστε-τους-μεσάζοντες
*Καρμικός βολβός* http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τσιμπολογήματα&p=134658&viewfull=1#post134658
*Γιγαντώνεται το… «Κίνημα της Πατάτας»* http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=180771
αλλά και:
*Μόνο με συνθήματα* http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=13155


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Στο μεταξύ το ΚΚΕ (πόσα θέλει να μας τρελάνει; ) πνέει μένεα εναντίον του "κινήματος της πατάτας", δίνοντας την ευκαιρία στον Παπαδημούλη να δηλώσει: “Μεγάλη πατάτα του ΚΚΕ για την πατάτα”!



Για την ακρίβεια, πνέει μένεα κατά των ΜΜΕ που διαφημίζουν συνεχώς το «κίνημα της πατάτας». Απεργία Χαλυβουργών - ρεπορτάζ: μηδέν. Πατάτες: ρεπορτάζ σε κάθε δελτίο ειδήσεων πρωί - μεσημέρι - βράδυ. Ένα μικρό συμπερασματάκι βγαίνει, πάντως.

Ας πάρουμε όμως μια άλλη ανακοίνωση, αυτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: 

Σε ανακοίνωσή του ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σημειώνει πως "το αποκαλούμενο 'κίνημα της πατάτας' αποτελεί ένα κορυφαίο παράδειγμα αυτοοργάνωσης των παραγωγών απέναντι στις ασύδοτες πρακτικές των μεσαζόντων. Εντάσσεται σε μια σειρά κινημάτων αντίστασης των πολιτών και αυτοοργάνωσής τους, που αμφισβητεί έμπρακτα τις πολιτικές εξαθλίωσης των εργαζομένων". Ως τέτοιο, υπογραμμίζει, "η Αριστερά δεν μπορεί να το αντιμετωπίζει με επιφυλακτικότητα ή ακόμα και με εχθρότητα, στον βαθμό που το κίνημα αυτό, όπως και άλλα αντίστοιχα κινήματα, ενεργοποιεί τους πολίτες, και υπενθυμίζει σε όλα τα πληττόμενα στρώματα της κοινωνίας ότι η έξοδος από την κρίση προϋποθέτει την οργάνωσή τους, καθώς και την κλιμάκωση των αγώνων για την ανατροπή της μνημονιακής πολιτικής".

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις για το «κορυφαίο παράδειγμα αυτοοργάνωσης»: 
1. Κάθε αυτοοργάνωση δεν είναι αυτονόητα «προοδευτική» με την έννοια που θα την έθετε η αριστερά: και οι φασίστες του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα με αυτοοργάνωση λιντσάρουν μετανάστες.
2. Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα φυσικά δεν έχει τέτοιο χαρακτήρα. Τι χαρακτήρα έχει, όμως; Κάποιοι παραγωγοί που δεν μπορούσαν να διαθέσουν τα προϊόντα τους βρήκαν έναν τρόπο να τα διαθέσουν. Και μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. Όμως, ξέρουμε πως τέτοιους τύπους αυτοοργάνωσης είχαμε κι άλλους. Έχουμε ανταλλακτικά παζάρια (στην Αργεντινή εδώ και χρόνια), συσσίτια στους δρόμους (στην Ινδία μοιράζονται τρόφιμα με παρόμοιους τρόπους εδώ και χρόνια, η φτώχεια όμως επιμένει), έχουμε δίκτυα «δίκαιου εμπορίου» εδώ και χρόνια, είχαμε κίνημα «δεν πληρώνω», είχαμε και πλατείες. Τι απέγιναν όλα αυτά και τι επίπτωση είχαν στην κατάσταση των εργαζομένων; Μπόρεσαν να αλλάξουν την κατάσταση προς όφελος των εργατών, κι αν όχι γιατί; Το ΚΚ επιχειρεί να δείξει ότι δεν αρκεί αυτή η αυτοοργάνωση. Όσοι όμως θεωρούν ότι «ενεργοποιούνται οι πολίτες» ας κάνουν τουλάχιστον μια επεξεργασία και μια αυτοκριτική για όλα τα άλλα, ας εξηγήσουν πώς προτίθενται και οι ίδιοι να συμβάλουν ώστε να χτυπηθούν τα καρτέλ (όπως λέει η ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παρακάτω) όταν αυτά στηρίζονται από την ΕΕ, κι όταν οι ίδιοι στηρίζουν την ΕΕ, ας μας πουν τι γνώμη έχουν για τη σχεδιασμένη αγροτική οικονομία της ΕΕ (ΚΑΠ), και άλλα πολλά. Οι εξυπνάδες τύπου Παπαδημούλη μπορούν να περιμένουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Μας μετέφερα εδώ και μπορείτε να προτείνετε λιγότερο εξυπνακίστικο τίτλο.

Το μοναδικό σχόλιο που θα ήθελα να κάνω τώρα: Το ΚΚΕ έκανε κακό χειρισμό του θέματος. Με τον τρόπο που το χειρίστηκε ή που διατύπωσε την άποψή του έβαλε απέναντί του μεγάλο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας: όσους επωφελούνται από αυτή τη συναλλαγή, τους ρομαντικούς που την παρακολουθούν με ενδιαφέρον, τα ΜΜΕ που την καταγράφουν με δικαιολογημένη δημοσιογραφική περιέργεια (μα ίδιο πράμα είναι αυτό με μια απεργία;). Ας προσπαθήσει τώρα να το μπαλώσει κάπως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Η άποψη του ΚΚΕ είναι σαφής, την επαναλαμβάνει ad nauseam και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συζητάμε καν. Η μοναδική γνήσια διαχωριστική γραμμή στην πολιτική είναι μέσα ή έξω από την ΕΕ, τα μονοπώλια, τον καπιταλισμό. Η μοναδική επιλογή είναι αυτή που οδηγεί στο εθνικό νόμισμα και τον ελληνικό δρόμο προς τον σοσιαλισμό.

Περιμένω νομοτελειακά τη στιγμή όπου, αργά ή γρήγορα, το «κίνημα της δραχμής» θα συναντηθεί με τον μοναδικό του γνήσιο εκπρόσωπο, το ΚΚΕ, και η Αυριανή θα το υμνεί στα πρωτοσέλιδά της ως το μοναδικό πατριωτικό κόμμα της χώρας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι υπάρχει σκέψη να επεκταθεί το κίνημα της πατάτας και στο κίνημα του αρνιού κτλ, σε τιμές πολύ χαμηλότερες από αυτές που κυκλοφορούν τα προϊόντα στις αγορές. Είναι ευχάριστο το πόσο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά δείχνει η κοινωνία την ικανότητα αυτοοργάνωσης και αντίστασης στα μονοπώλια.

On to another subject:
Πατατόφλουδα..., του Ευτύχιου Παλληκάρη, από την AV 


[...] Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβουμε. Κεντρικός σχεδιασμός στην αγροτική παραγωγή δεν είχε επιβληθεί επί δεκαετίες στη Σοβιετική Ένωση, που κατάρρευσε; Το ίδιο οραματίζεται στον 21ο αιώνα και το ΚΚΕ και μάλιστα κεντρικό έλεγχο «σε κάθε φάση της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας και στον τομέα των εφοδίων». Για να γίνει αυτό, βεβαίως πρέπει να καταργηθεί το «καπιταλιστικό κέρδος», δηλαδή στην ουσία η αγορά. Μα αυτό δεν ήταν που οδήγησε τα αλήστου μνήμης κολχόζ της Σοβιετίας στη χρεοκοπία και έκανε τους ανθρώπους στις πόλεις να ψάχνουν την πατάτα με το δίκαννο;[...]


 Ναι, βέβαια, η AV είναι προπύργιο του φιλελευθερισμού, εχθρός του λαού και οίκος δωσίλογων που πληρώνονται από την κυβέρνηση για να αποπροσανατολίζουν το λαϊκό κίνημα (που θα 'ναι δίχως άλλο ηλίθιο που δεν το καταλαβαίνει).


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περιμένω νομοτελειακά τη στιγμή όπου, αργά ή γρήγορα, το «κίνημα της δραχμής» θα συναντηθεί με τον μοναδικό του γνήσιο εκπρόσωπο, το ΚΚΕ, και η Αυριανή θα το υμνεί στα πρωτοσέλιδά της ως το μοναδικό πατριωτικό κόμμα της χώρας.



Θα περιμένεις πολύ μάλλον. Τον πατριωτικό δρόμο δεν τον έχει επιλέξει τον ΚΚΕ, άλλοι μιλάνε για νέα ΕΑΜ. Τους πατριώτες δε της «σωτηρίας της χώρας» τους έχουμε φάει στη μάπα ήδη, νομοτελειακά ή όχι αδιάφορο.

Επίσης, παρά το γεγονός ότι επαναλαμβάνει ad nauseam τις θέσεις του το ΚΚΕ, δεν βλέπω να τις έχεις καταλάβει (όχι ότι είσαι υποχρεωμένος, βέβαια, αλλά μια που το ανέφερες). Δεν υποστηρίζει «εθνικό νόμισμα» το ΚΚΕ, αντίθετα λέει πως το ευρώ, η δραχμή, ή ό,τι άλλο δεν έχουν από μόνα τους σημασία.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την ΕΕ: λέει πως η έξοδος απ' την ΕΕ είναι αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή συνθήκη για να έχουν όφελος οι εργαζόμενοι. Να διαφωνούμε όσο θέλουμε, αλλά τουλάχιστον να μη διαστρεβλώνουμε.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι υπάρχει σκέψη να επεκταθεί το κίνημα της πατάτας και στο κίνημα του αρνιού κτλ, σε τιμές πολύ χαμηλότερες από αυτές που κυκλοφορούν τα προϊόντα στις αγορές. Είναι ευχάριστο το πόσο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά δείχνει η κοινωνία την ικανότητα αυτοοργάνωσης και αντίστασης στα μονοπώλια.
> 
> On to another subject:
> Πατατόφλουδα..., του Ευτύχιου Παλληκάρη, από την AV
> ...



Κεντρικός σχεδιασμός υπάρχει και στην ΚΑΠ, όσοι έχουμε μεταφράσει έστω και δυο έγγραφα της ΕΕ αυτό το ξέρουμε καλά. Απλώς αυτός ο σχεδιασμός γίνεται από τα μονοπώλια και τους πολιτικούς τους εκπροσώπους. Εκτός αν εσείς πιστεύετε ότι κουμάντο κάνει η «Ευρώπη των λαών». Τα άλλα περί δωσιλόγων και ηλίθιων μόνο εμπάθεια δείχνουν, δεν βλέπω από πού συνάγονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

anef said:


> Δεν υποστηρίζει «εθνικό νόμισμα» το ΚΚΕ, αντίθετα λέει πως το ευρώ, η δραχμή, ή ό,τι άλλο δεν έχουν από μόνα τους σημασία. [...]
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την ΕΕ: λέει πως η έξοδος απ' την ΕΕ είναι αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή συνθήκη για να έχουν όφελος οι εργαζόμενοι.



Εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον υποτίθεται ότι καταλαβαίνουμε ελληνικά. Αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει αλλά δεν φτάνει. Εκτός ΕΕ, το ευρώ το χρησιμοποιούν μόνο κάτι υπερπόντια αποικιακά απομεινάρια, το Κόσοβο, το Βατικανό, η Ανδόρα και λοιπές αντίστοιχες δυνάμεις. Να μην κρυβόμαστε, λοιπόν. Η αναγκαία και ικανή έξοδος από την ΕΕ σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά και έξοδο και από το ευρώ.

Φυσικά και δεν έχει σημασία πώς θα λέγεται το νόμισμα από εκεί και πέρα. Πες το και οκάδες στάρι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ένα κουρελόχαρτο θα είναι, αφού θα αντανακλά την ανύπαρκτη οικονομική ισχύ της χώρας και των ανθρώπων της (στους οποίους συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι εργαζόμενοι). Εκτός αν το ΚΚΕ πρεσβεύει, στα σοβαρά, ότι θα κινηθεί χωρίς νομισματική βάση, με ανταλλακτική οικονομία. Αν το έχει πει κάπου αυτό, ομολογώ ότι δεν το έχω αντιληφθεί.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

Μετά την έξοδο από το ευρώ βέβαια, όταν το εθνικό νόμισμα θα αξίζει μια δεκάρα, θα πρέπει να λυθεί το πρόβλημα του πώς θα αγοράζουμε πράγματα που δεν παράγουμε, π.χ. πετρέλαιο, ιατρικό εξοπλισμό και φάρμακα. Όταν, δε, θα έχουμε απομονωθεί και από τον κακό Μαύρο Πιτ της Δύσης, να λυθεί και το πρόβλημα του πώς θα ενημερώνεται ο εδώ κόσμος για τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις, π.χ. στη χειρουργική.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον υποτίθεται ότι καταλαβαίνουμε ελληνικά. Αναγκαία αλλά όχι ικανή σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει αλλά δεν φτάνει. Εκτός ΕΕ, το ευρώ το χρησιμοποιούν μόνο κάτι υπερπόντια αποικιακά απομεινάρια, το Κόσοβο, το Βατικανό, η Ανδόρα και λοιπές αντίστοιχες δυνάμεις. Να μην κρυβόμαστε, λοιπόν. Η αναγκαία και ικανή έξοδος από την ΕΕ σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά και έξοδο και από το ευρώ.
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν έχει σημασία πώς θα λέγεται το νόμισμα από εκεί και πέρα. Πες το και οκάδες στάρι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ένα κουρελόχαρτο θα είναι, αφού θα αντανακλά την ανύπαρκτη οικονομική ισχύ της χώρας και των ανθρώπων της (στους οποίους συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οι εργάτες). Εκτός αν το ΚΚΕ πρεσβεύει, στα σοβαρά, ότι θα κινηθεί χωρίς νομισματική βάση, με ανταλλακτική οικονομία. Αν το έχει πει κάπου αυτό, ομολογώ ότι δεν το έχω αντιληφθεί.



Αυτό για την ΕΕ το είπα παρεμπιπτόντως γιατί είναι ανάλογη λογική με το νόμισμα. Η όποια «διαστρέβλωση» κατά τη γνώμη μου αφορά αυτό που είπες για «εθνικό νόμισμα» συνδέοντάς το και με έναν πατριωτικό προσανατολισμό. Αυτό, λέω, δεν ισχύει.

Τα άλλα, για τα κουλερόχαρτα κλπ., ανήκουν στη σφαίρα αυτού του «μη ικανού» που λέγαμε: δεν αρκεί η έξοδος από την ΕΕ (και κατ' επέκταση και απ' το ευρώ αναγκαστικά), πρέπει οι εργαζόμενοι να θέλουν να διεκδικήσουν με κάποιο τρόπο την εξουσία, άρα να οργανώσουν με άλλο τρόπο την παραγωγή κλπ. Άρα μιλάμε για μια άλλη κατάσταση απ' αυτήν που περιγράφετε. Το ότι νομοτελειακά αυτό θα οδηγήσει σε Σοβιετίες, εσείς που υποτίθεται δεν πιστεύετε σε νομοτέλειες (εγώ σίγουρα δεν πιστεύω) δείτε το.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από το ότι εμφανίστηκε ένα κίνημα που στα πρώτα του στάδια δείχνει ότι οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό θέλουν να οργανώσουν με άλλο τρόπο τη διάθεση στην αγορά, η οποία έρχεται σε ανοιχτή αντίθεση με τα μονοπώλια, και το ΚΚΕ καταδίκασε το κίνημα, επειδή ο σχεδιασμός του δεν γίνεται κεντρικά.

Tο ότι καταδικάστηκε επίσης και η ΚΑΠ, ακριβώς επειδή ο σχεδιασμός της γίνεται κεντρικά, ανήκει απλώς σε αυτά που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από το ότι εμφανίστηκε ένα κίνημα που στα πρώτα του στάδια δείχνει ότι οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτό θέλουν να οργανώσουν με άλλο τρόπο τη διάθεση στην αγορά, η οποία έρχεται σε ανοιχτή αντίθεση με τα μονοπώλια, και το ΚΚΕ καταδίκασε το κίνημα, επειδή ο σχεδιασμός του δεν γίνεται κεντρικά.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι το ότι καταδικάστηκε επίσης και η ΚΑΠ, ακριβώς επειδή ο σχεδιασμός της γίνεται κεντρικά, ανήκει απλώς σε αυτά που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.



Θα μπορούσες να μου εξηγήσεις με ποιον τρόπο έρχεται αυτό το κίνημα σε ανοιχτή αντίθεση με τα μονοπώλια;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

Αγαπητή anef, θα με συγχωρήσεις, αλλά όχι. Η άποψή μου επί του θέματος του νήματος είναι ότι πρόκειται για μια θετική κίνηση, που μέχρι τώρα έχει ωφελήσει άμεσα και πολύ όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη. Για την ανακοίνωση του ΚΚΕ, η γνώμη που σχηματίζω είναι πως καταδικάζει ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνει, αντιπροτείνοντας ως μοναδική λύση τη δική του γενική πολιτική πρόταση - και μέχρι να γίνει αυτή πραγματικότητα, ουδέν. Προσωπικά, αυτό το θεωρώ παράλογο. Μέχρι εκεί - τα ζητήματα πίστης δεν ανήκουν στα θέματα που προτιμώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μετά την έξοδο από το ευρώ βέβαια, όταν το εθνικό νόμισμα θα αξίζει μια δεκάρα, θα πρέπει να λυθεί το πρόβλημα του πώς θα αγοράζουμε πράγματα που δεν παράγουμε, π.χ. πετρέλαιο, ιατρικό εξοπλισμό και φάρμακα. Όταν, δε, θα έχουμε απομονωθεί και από τον κακό Μαύρο Πιτ της Δύσης, να λυθεί και το πρόβλημα του πώς θα ενημερώνεται ο εδώ κόσμος για τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις, π.χ. στη χειρουργική.



Τι κουτή που είσαι. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που γίνεται και στην Β. Κορέα!


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2012)

Μήπως ο μοναδικός λόγος που το ΚΚΕ προβάλλει την απεργία της Ελληνικής Χαλυβουργίας είναι ότι ηγούνται δικοί του συνδικαλιστές; Μήπως αν την πρωτοβουλία της πατάτας την είχαν ξεκινήσει δικοί του άνθρωποι στην Κατερίνη, θα τους είχε προβάλει κατά κόρον; Μήπως θεωρούν σωστό και αξιοπρόβλητο μόνον ό,τι ελέγχουν 100%; Έχουμε δει ποτέ στα εργασιακά ρεπορτάζ του 902 συνέντευξη από συνδικαλιστή άλλον εκτός κουκουέδικου σωματείου; Προσκεκλημένον στο στούντιό του άλλον εκτός από κουκουέ, έστω για επίφαση διαλόγου; Ο πολιτικός φθόνος και η αξίωση αποκλειστικότητας είναι ο λόγος της καταδίκης, και όχι οι ψευδεπίγραφες αναλύσεις περί αποπροσανατολισμού του κινήματος κλπ. _Menschliches, Allzumenschliches_.

Αυτά στο εγχώριο επίπεδο. Στο διεθνές, υποστηρίζουν, έστω με επιφυλάξεις αν δεν είναι κομουνιστικό το καθεστώς, οτιδήποτε είναι αντιδυτικοϊμπεριαλιστικό, μακάρι να 'ναι η χειρότερη διχτατορία. [Το μεγάλο βραχυκύκλωμα ήρθε με τη ρήξη ΕΣΣΔ-ΛΔΚ, αλλά τώρα που δεν υπάρχει ΕΣΣΔ, βλέπουν τη ΛΔΚ με λιγότερη αντιπάθεια: απ' τ' ολότελα, καλή 'ν' κι η Παναγιώταινα.]


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αγαπητή anef, θα με συγχωρήσεις, αλλά όχι. Η άποψή μου επί του θέματος του νήματος είναι ότι πρόκειται για μια θετική κίνηση, που μέχρι τώρα έχει ωφελήσει άμεσα και πολύ όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη. Για την ανακοίνωση του ΚΚΕ, η γνώμη που σχηματίζω είναι πως καταδικάζει ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνει, αντιπροτείνοντας ως μοναδική λύση τη δική του γενική πολιτική πρόταση - και μέχρι να γίνει αυτή πραγματικότητα, ουδέν. Προσωπικά, αυτό το θεωρώ παράλογο. Μέχρι εκεί - τα ζητήματα πίστης δεν ανήκουν στα θέματα που προτιμώ.



Ναι, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς εκεί (για τους κομουνιστές τουλάχιστον), ότι δεν έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα μονοπώλια, ούτε συνειδητά (εννοείται) αλλά ούτε και πρακτικά. Τα μονοπώλια τα τρώνε αυτά τα κινήματα για πρωινό (όπως έχει αποδειχτεί στην πράξη). Για να έρθουν σε αντίθεση με τα μονοπώλια θα πρέπει να έχουν ρητά πολιτικό χαρακτήρα, να επιχειρήσουν με μια πρόταση να _αντικαταστήσουν _τα μονοπώλια, να απειλήσουν τη δική τους εξουσία. Πώς όμως θα γίνει αυτό; Με ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους κινήματα πατάτας, μαρουλιών και μαϊντανού; Για να έχουν μια προοπτική να επιβιώσουν οι οικογένειες που αυτή τη στιγμή συμμετέχουν στο κίνημα της πατάτας (και πολύ καλά κάνουν), χρειάζονται επειγόντως κίνημα πετρελαίου και βενζίνης, κίνημα κατοικίας, κίνημα ηλ. ενέργειας, κίνημα τραπεζών (και κίνημα μεταφραστικών γραφείων και ιδιωτικών εκπαιδευτικών οργανισμών, κι αυτοί μεσάζοντες είναι) κι ένα κάρο άλλα. Δηλαδή μια άλλη οικονομία, δηλ. γενική πολιτική πρόταση. Ας μην είναι του ΚΚΕ, ας είναι άλλη.

Για το ότι είναι θετικές αυτές οι κινήσεις, φυσικά και είναι, αλλά ποιος το αρνείται αυτό; Είναι θετικές για όσους συμμετέχουν και μπορεί κανείς κάλλιστα να τις στηρίζει (κι εγώ στηρίζω μικρούς παραγωγούς και βιολογικά προϊόντα και συμμετέχω σε ανταλλακτικά παζάρια). Αν όμως πιστεύουμε ότι έτσι πολεμάμε τα μονοπώλια, εκεί για μένα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πολιτικό πρόβλημα. Εξάλλου, και η φιλανθρωπία είναι θετική για όσους συμμετέχουν (ειδικά γι' αυτούς που την προσφέρουν) δεν κάνει όμως τίποτε για να αμφισβητήσει το καθεστώς που την καθιστά αναγκαία. Μπορεί, βέβαια, κάποιος (π.χ. ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) να πιστεύει ότι _τώρα _είναι αυτός ο χαρακτήρας αυτού του κινήματος, όμως στο μέλλον τελικά οι παραγωγοί ή και οι καταναλωτές θα στραφούν προς μια σοσιαλιστική κατεύθυνση, γενικώς. Αυτό όμως κάθε άλλο παρά αυτονόητο είναι και εκεί μπαίνει και η αυτοκριτική αλλά και η κριτική στάση απέναντι σε τέτοιου είδους κινήματα. Αν ούτε καν κριτική στάση υπάρχει, πώς ακριβώς θα μετουσιωθούν αυτά τα κινήματα σε κάτι άλλο απ' αυτό που τώρα είναι; Με το να τα εξυμνούμε και να περιμένουμε τι θα βρέξει;

Για πίστη (με την έννοια της θρησκευτικής πίστης), νομοτέλειες και λοιπά θηρία: μην αποδίδετε στους άλλους πράγματα που δεν πιστεύουν επειδή νομίζετε πως πάνε πακέτο με τις απόψεις που προβάλλουν. Δεν πάνε πακέτο. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι ζητήματα προς απόδειξη: πού στο καλό υπήρξε θέμα «πίστης» στο ζήτημα που συζητάμε;

@Costas: γνωστό το επιχείρημα και χιλιοειπωμένο, ακόμα και το ΛΑΟΣ μπήκε στο παιχνίδι (το ΚΚΕ θέλει να ποδηγετεί κλπ.). Ας υποθέσουμε πως το ΚΚΕ έχει όντως αλλεργία σε ό,τι δεν ελέγχει, έχει εξουσιομανία (γι' αυτό κάνει και ό,τι περνάει απ' το χέρι του να μπει σε κυβερνήσεις κλπ.). Ή έχει ψυχολογικό, βρε αδερφέ, δεν ξέρω. Το θέμα είναι ποια είναι η απάντηση στην ουσία όσων λέει. Από ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εν προκειμένω (το τι λένε οι άλλοι ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει γιατί οι στόχοι τους δεν είναι ούτε κατά προσέγγιση παρόμοιοι) περιμένω κάποια ανάλυση για το πώς το κίνημα της πατάτας θα οδηγήσει σε ανατροπή των καρτέλ και των μονοπωλίων.

Για τη Χαλυβουργία: ένας είναι ο συνδικαλιστής του ΠΑΜΕ, ο Σιφωνιός. Οι υπόλοιποι εργάτες δεν είναι ΚΚΕ. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο «ελέγχει» την απεργία το ΚΚΕ επειδή ο πρόεδρος είναι ΚΚΕ. Εκτός κι αν πιστεύουμε ότι οι υπόλοιποι εργάτες είναι ηλίθιοι και ψηφίζουν ό,τι τους πασάρει ο πανούργος εξουσιομανής Σιφωνιός.
Και θυμάμαι περιπτώσεις που το ΚΚΕ υποστήριξε απεργίες ή κινητοποιήσεις όπου δεν είχε τον έλεγχο: σχετικά πρόσφατα των ταξιτζήδων και των γιατρών, παλιότερα των αγροτών κλπ. Η μεγάλη του πατάτα ήταν ότι δεν στήριξε την απεργία των μεταναστών στην αρχή της κρίσης (την στήριξε χλιαρά προς το τέλος).
Για τους προσκεκλημένους του 902: δεν πρόκειται για κρατικό κανάλι, Κώστα. Έχει ως στόχο να διαδώσει τις ιδέες του συγκεκριμένου κόμματος και το λέει ρητά, δεν ξεγελάει κανέναν. Η κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία βρίσκεται μέχρι και στον τελευταίο πόρο του δέρματος όλων μας, δεν χρειάζεται το λούστρο του «διαλόγου» για να ξέρουμε τι πρεσβεύει.

Ελληγενή, πολύ άργησες. Η σωστή θέση του επιχειρήματος «Β. Κορέα» είναι _ακριβώς _μετά το πρώτο δικό μου ποστ. :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2012)

Το ότι ένα επιχείρημα είναι γνωστό και χιλιοειπωμένο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι λάθος. Γνωστά και χιλιοειπωμένα είναι και όλα τα δικά σου επιχειρήματα, anef. Δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό πρωτοτυπίας.

Σαφώς και το ΚΚΕ έχει εξουσιομανία _σε ό,τι συμμετέχει_. Η απαγόρευση λειτουργίας όλων των άλλων κομμάτων, ακόμα και των σοσιαλιστικών, στη Ρωσία, αυτό αποδεικνύει. Σαφώς και πιστεύω ότι αν ο Σιφωνιός ήταν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή τροτσκιστής το ΚΚΕ δεν θα έπνεε μένεα εναντίον των καναλιών που δεν παίζουν την απεργία (δεν είπα ότι κακώς ακολουθούν οι υπόλοιποι εργάτες την απεργία). Αν ο Σιφωνιός ήταν ΝΔ, μπορεί και να τον στήριζε (βλ. ταξιτζήδες)· αν ήταν μη κουκουές αριστερός, ποτέ.

Πρέπει να είναι κρατικό ένα κανάλι για να δίνει βήμα και σε άλλες απόψεις; Αν είναι έτσι, τότε τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια καλά κάνουν και δεν παίζουν την απεργία. Και τα _κρατικά_ κανάλια της ΕΣΣΔ, του ειδώλου του ΚΚΕ, έπαιζαν και άλλες απόψεις, ή μήπως τα κρατικά ΜΜΕ έγιναν κομματικά όργανα;
Αρκεί να μη λέμε ψέματα; αρκεί δηλ. η κυνική παραδοχή "ναι, σπίτι μου μιλάω μόνο εγώ"; Αυτή είναι η ουσία του σοσιαλιστικού ιδεώδους, ή μήπως είναι απλώς η λογική του στρατοπέδου, την οποία υπόσχεται εν καιρώ για όλη την κοινωνία ο "κεντρικός σοσιαλιστικός σχεδιασμός"; Πώς εκφράζεται στο σήμερα το όραμα/πρόταγμα της μελλοντικής ελευθερίας, στο κανάλι της συνειδητής πρωτοπορίας της εργατικής τάξης; (Δεν εννοούσα φυσικά να βγάζει την Μπακογιάννη και τον Παπαδήμο. Αυτοί _όντως_ έχουν μύριους τρόπους να ακουστεί η φωνή τους.)


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω πως αρνήθηκε να στηρίξει την απεργία που κήρυξε η ΕΣΗΕΑ επειδή ο πρόεδρός της είναι ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Για τους πανεπιστημιακούς ισχύει επίσης το ίδιο, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τώρα, πού «πνέει μένεα» πάλι για τους Χαλυβουργούς, δεν ξέρω. Απολύτως φυσικό είναι οι επιχειρηματίες καναλάρχες να μην προβάλλουν τέτοιες απεργίες, ούτε της Χαλυβουργίας, ούτε της ΚΟΝΤΙ, ούτε ένα κάρο άλλων, είτε τις «ελέγχει» το ΚΚΕ είτε όχι. Τέλος πάντων, άχαρη συζήτηση: αν το ΚΚΕ έχει εξουσιομανία ας το παραμερίσει το κίνημα, ας το καταστήσει άχρηστο. Προσωπικά ο διάλογος με ενδιαφέρει πολύ περισσότερο για την ουσία του πράγματος και για τις προοπτικές που υπάρχουν για την εργατική τάξη και όχι ως υπεράσπιση ντε και καλά του ΚΚΕ ή του όποιου ΚΚΕ. Ο λόγος που _τώρα _υπερασπίζομαι το ΚΚΕ είναι γιατί βλέπω να στηρίζει, μα κουτσά μα στραβά, τα συμφέροντα αυτής της τάξης καλύτερα από άλλους. Δεν έχω κάνα κόλλημα με το ΚΚΕ.

Τώρα, για τον 902 ναι, αφού έτσι το εννοείς έχεις δίκιο. Ο ουσιαστικός διάλογος με όλα τα κομμάτια της αριστεράς που δεν έχουν εγκαταλείψει τη θέληση για ριζική αλλαγή της κοινωνίας, καθώς και ο διάλογος με τη μαρξιστική θεωρία στα σημερινά πλαίσια είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη να γίνει. Κι εδώ το θέμα δεν είναι απλώς να υπάρχουν κάποιοι καλεσμένοι, αλλά να υπάρχει και επεξεργασία θέσεων με βάση ακριβώς αυτόν τον ευρύτερο διάλογο, οι οποίες να συζητιούνται δημόσια εκτός ΚΚΕ συστηματικά (π.χ. σε τι ακριβώς συνίσταται η «λαϊκή εξουσία», ποια είναι η εργατική τάξη σήμερα, ποια είναι η σχέση με την ΕΣΣΔ και την ιστορία της κλπ.). Μόνο που αυτού του είδους ο διάλογος δεν ξέρω να γίνεται ούτε σε άλλα κομμάτια της αριστεράς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά ποιος λόγος υπάρχει που το ΚΚΕ στηρίζει κάποια κινήματα και κάποια άλλα όχι; Τι διαφορά έχουν πέραν των υποκινητών;

Επίσης αυτό με την πολιτική δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί μιλάμε ακόμα για μαρξιστική θεωρία, όταν οι πολιτικές θεωρίες αφορούν τις υφιστάμενες κοινωνικοπολιτικές συνθήκες; Είναι ίδιο το σύστημα της εποχής του Μαρξ με το σημερινό; Από πού κι ως πού; Είναι ίδιες οι συνθήκες; Είναι ίδιο το οικονομικό σύστημα; Είναι το 80% του πληθυσμού αγρότες; Πώς μπορεί να έχει την παραμικρή εφαρμογή σήμερα, μια θεωρία πάνω στο τότε σύστημα; Τι στο διάλο; Βλέπετε την φυσική να συζητά τις προεκτάσεις της νευτώνειας θεωρίας στο σήμερα; Όλοι οι κλάδοι εξελίσσονται εκτός της πολιτικής, του πλέον δυναμικού συστήματος;

Η οργάνωση σε μικροκοινωνίες ή σε αυτοδιαχείριση ή σε οποιοδήποτε λαϊκό σύστημα μπορεί να είχε νόημα σε εποχές που ο περισσότερες πληθυσμός ήταν περιαστικός ή επαρχιακός, αλλά σήμερα είναι γελοίο. Η οικονομία δεν στηρίζεται στην αγροτική εκμετάλλευση. Τα νομοθετικά πλαίσια είναι διαφορετικά και στοχεύουν σε διαφορετικού είδους κοινωνικές συνθήκες. Η τεχνολογική εξέλιξη απαιτεί ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν δουλεύει σε ένα σημερινό σύστημα και για τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν έχει συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις το ΚΚΕ ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο κομμουνιστικό κόμμα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2012)

Από το παραπάνω λινκ της Έλσας:

_Με πρωταγωνιστές τα ΜΜΕ των μεγαλοεπιχειρηματιών και την ενθάρρυνση της συγκυβέρνησης εξελίσσεται μία νέα ανήθικη εκστρατεία προπαγάνδας για την εξαπάτηση του λαού με τον κωδικό «κίνημα της πατάτας». Παίζουν και αξιοποιούν τον πόνο των φτωχών λαϊκών στρωμάτων που καθημερινά αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα επιβίωσης. *Το λεγόμενο κίνημα της φθηνής πατάτας που προβάλλεται ως λύση ή ανακούφιση είναι σαν αυτά τα κόλπα που χρησιμοποιούν τα Super Market στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών.*
Είναι η συνέχεια του άθλιου κυβερνητικού εμπαιγμού ότι η ακρίβεια θα χτυπηθεί με τα «παρατηρητήρια τιμών» και τη διαφάνεια ή με τις επιτροπές ανταγωνισμού.
Η ακρίβεια που πνίγει τη λαϊκή οικογένεια οφείλεται πρώτα και κύρια στην κατακρεούργηση των μισθών, στην ανεργία, στα εξοντωτικά χαράτσια και τη βαριά έμμεση και άμεση φορολογία._

Είναι αυτή αντιμετώπιση; Οι πρωτεργάτες του κινήματος της πατάτας δεν ήξεραν ότι _"Η ακρίβεια που πνίγει τη λαϊκή οικογένεια οφείλεται πρώτα και κύρια στην κατακρεούργηση των μισθών, στην ανεργία, στα εξοντωτικά χαράτσια και τη βαριά έμμεση και άμεση φορολογία"_; Περίμεναν το ΚΚΕ να τους διαφωτίσει; Το ΕΑΜ όταν διοργάνωνε λαϊκά συσσίτια αποπροσανατόλιζε τον κόσμο;! Και πόσο διαφέρει η τοποθέτηση του ΚΚΕ από τη χθεσινή τοποθέτηση του προέδρου της Λαχαναγοράς; Μήπως άμα νικήσουν οι απεργοί χαλυβουργοί εργάτες θα αλλάξει η δομή των μονοπωλίων; Οι απεργοί χαλυβουργοί, σαν φτωχοί Έλληνες καταναλωτές, πρέπει να πουν όχι σ' ένα ενδεχόμενο κίνημα της πατάτας στο δήμο τους, στη γειτονιά τους; Εάν κάποιος δραστηριοποιήθηκε για να φέρει φτηνή πατάτα σε μια πόλη, πώς θα νιώσει διαβάζοντας ότι αυτό που έκανε _"είναι σαν αυτά τα κόλπα που χρησιμοποιούν τα Super Market στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών"_;

Edit: Εν τω μεταξύ κατάλαβαν την πατάτα τους (όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο 'εξυπνάκιας' Παπαδημούλης) και γυρεύουν να συμμαζέψουν τα ασυμμάζευτα:

_Η προσπάθεια του λαού να δώσει λύση σε συνθήκες κρίσης στο πρόβλημα της διατροφής του αποτελεί σημαντικό παράγοντα της πάλης του. Σε αυτή την πάλη πρωτοστατεί το ΚΚΕ,_ [;;] _δυναμώνει την αλληλεγγύη_ [;;;] _και δεν υποτιμά καμία προσπάθεια_ [;;;;] _της λαϊκής οικογένειας να εξασφαλίσει τη διατροφή της. Η ανάγκη της λαϊκής οικογένειας για φτηνά και ασφαλή τρόφιμα, όπως και η ανάγκη της αγροτιάς να πουλά σε προσιτές τιμές την αγροτική παραγωγή και να μη σαπίζει στην αποθήκη ή το χωράφι, εξ αιτίας των εισαγωγών και των εκβιασμών των μεσαζόντων και εμποροβιομήχανων, μπορεί και είναι ρεαλιστικό να βρουν οριστική και μόνιμη λύση, κάτω από σειρά προϋποθέσεων.
Οι μορφές όμως όπως το «κίνημα της πατάτας», έχουν πολύ περιορισμένες δυνατότητες και δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα της εκμετάλλευσης της αγροτιάς από το κεφάλαιο, ούτε της φτώχειας και της πείνας που διευρύνονται στις λαϊκές οικογένειες, ως αποτέλεσμα της βάρβαρης πολιτικής τρόικας - ΕΕ - κυβέρνησης._ κλπ. κλπ. (λες και δεν το ξέραμε)


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά ποιος λόγος υπάρχει που το ΚΚΕ στηρίζει κάποια κινήματα και κάποια άλλα όχι; Τι διαφορά έχουν πέραν των υποκινητών;



Ο λόγος, πέρα απ' τα ψυχολογικά του ή, για να μιλήσω σοβαρά, πέρα απ' τον «φύσει αυταρχικό χαρακτήρα του» όπως θα υποστήριζαν κάποιοι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι καθαρά πολιτικός. Δηλαδή, κάποια «κινήματα» μπορεί να κρίνει πως εξυπηρετούν καλύτερα την υπεράσπιση των συμφερόντων των εργαζομένων απ' ό,τι άλλα. Κι αν ως κομουνιστικό κόμμα δεν έχει καν δικαίωμα να εκφράσει άποψη πάνω σ' αυτό, τότε ποια είναι η δουλειά του; Ας διαλυθεί. Την εξύμνηση κάθε νέου κινήματος της μόδας την κάνει καλά κι ο Πρετεντέρης.



Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης αυτό με την πολιτική δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί μιλάμε ακόμα για μαρξιστική θεωρία, όταν οι πολιτικές θεωρίες αφορούν τις υφιστάμενες κοινωνικοπολιτικές συνθήκες; Είναι ίδιο το σύστημα της εποχής του Μαρξ με το σημερινό; Από πού κι ως πού; Είναι ίδιες οι συνθήκες; Είναι ίδιο το οικονομικό σύστημα; Είναι το 80% του πληθυσμού αγρότες; Πώς μπορεί να έχει την παραμικρή εφαρμογή σήμερα, μια θεωρία πάνω στο τότε σύστημα; Τι στο διάλο; Βλέπετε την φυσική να συζητά τις προεκτάσεις της νευτώνειας θεωρίας στο σήμερα; Όλοι οι κλάδοι εξελίσσονται εκτός της πολιτικής, του πλέον δυναμικού συστήματος;



Προφανώς μιλάμε ακόμα για μαρξιστική θεωρία γιατί τα ζητήματα που έθεσε δεν έχουν λυθεί. Το κεφάλαιο εξακολουθεί να έχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τον χαρακτήρα που περιέγραψε ο Μαρξ και αργότερα και άλλοι μαρξιστές. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μιλάμε (ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μιλάω) για μαρξιστική θεωρία εν είδει συνταγής ή θρησκείας.



Hellegennes said:


> Η οργάνωση σε μικροκοινωνίες ή σε αυτοδιαχείριση ή σε οποιοδήποτε λαϊκό σύστημα μπορεί να είχε νόημα σε εποχές που ο περισσότερες πληθυσμός ήταν περιαστικός ή επαρχιακός, αλλά σήμερα είναι γελοίο. Η οικονομία δεν στηρίζεται στην αγροτική εκμετάλλευση. Τα νομοθετικά πλαίσια είναι διαφορετικά και στοχεύουν σε διαφορετικού είδους κοινωνικές συνθήκες. Η τεχνολογική εξέλιξη απαιτεί ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν δουλεύει σε ένα σημερινό σύστημα και για τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν έχει συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις το ΚΚΕ ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο κομμουνιστικό κόμμα.



Εδώ ομολογώ πως σε χάνω. Τι σχέση έχουν τα νομοθετικά πλαίσια, ποιος είπε ότι η οικονομία θα'πρεπε να βασίζεται στην αγροτική εκμετάλλευση και γιατί η τεχνολογική εξέλιξη απαιτεί ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία; Τέλος, ποιος αποφάνθηκε ότι τίποτε απ' αυτά (ποια) δεν δουλεύουν σε ένα σημερινό σύστημα;

@Costas: εφόσον, λοιπόν, τα «συμμάζεψαν τα ασυμμάζευτα» για όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να καταλάβουν ή καμώνονται πως δεν κατάλαβαν το νόημα λέξεων όπως «ΜΜΕ των μεγαλοεπιχειρηματιών», «ενθάρρυνση της συγκυβέρνησης», «ανήθικη εκστρατεία *προπαγάνδας*», «*εξαπάτηση *του λαού», «*αξιοποιούν *τον πόνο των φτωχών λαϊκών στρωμάτων», «*προβάλλεται *ως λύση ή ανακούφιση» και νόμισαν πως το ΚΚΕ μιλούσε για τους πατατοπαραγωγούς ή τους καταναλωτές, ενώ απλώς _απευθυνόταν _σ' αυτούς, υποθέτω λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση και δεν υπάρχει πια πρόβλημα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2012)

_*Το λεγόμενο κίνημα της φθηνής πατάτας που προβάλλεται ως λύση ή ανακούφιση είναι σαν αυτά τα κόλπα που χρησιμοποιούν τα Super Market στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών.*_
Ξέρουμε να διαβάζουμε ή όχι;
Δεν υπήρξε καμία 'παρεξήγηση'. Απλά, συνειδητοποίησαν την πατάτα τους και την πήραν πίσω χωρίς καμιά αυτοκριτική φυσικά (απαγορεύεται αυτό), και πάνε τώρα να βγάλουν τους άλλους τρελούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Είναι τεράστια συζήτηση. Δεν μπορώ σε δυο παραγράφους να τα αναλύσω. Αλλά το οικονομικό και πολιτικό σύστημα είναι απίστευτα πιο πολύπλοκο, σήμερα. Το να μιλάς για κεφάλαιο είαι απλοποίηση. Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα δυναμικό σύστημα εξισώσεων και να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι μπορείς να το λύσεις με τις τέσσερις πράξεις (πρόσθεση, αφαίρεση, πολλαπλασιασμό και διαίρεση).

Για παράδειγμα, το βάρος της εργασίας έχει μετατοπιστεί από την χειρωνακτική στην πνευματική. Υπάρχει μια ολόκληρη νομοθεσία γύρω από την πνευματική εργασία, η οποία ούτε καν αναγνωριζόταν στα χρόνια του Μαρξ. Η δε τεχνολογική επένδυση απαιτεί τεράστια αφοσίωση, πολλά χρόνια εκπαίδευσης και τρομερά κίνητρα, που ένα κομμουνιστικό σύστημα δεν μπορεί να παρέχει. Άρα εκεί έχεις έναν από δύο δρόμους: να μείνεις τεχνολογικά ανάπηρος ή να αναγκάσεις κόσμο να ασχοληθεί (ό,τι έκανε η ΕΣΣΔ).

Γενικά, η ΕΣΣΔ είναι πολύ καλό παράδειγμα, γιατί επιβεβαιώνει όλα αυτά που θεωρητικά θα πήγαιναν στραβά σε ένα κομμουνιστικό σύστημα. Και η πιθανότητα να εμφανιστεί ένας δικτάτορας δεν είναι καν το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Costas said:


> _*Το λεγόμενο κίνημα της φθηνής πατάτας που προβάλλεται ως λύση ή ανακούφιση είναι σαν αυτά τα κόλπα που χρησιμοποιούν τα Super Market στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών.*_
> Ξέρουμε να διαβάζουμε ή όχι;
> Δεν υπήρξε καμία 'παρεξήγηση'. Απλά, συνειδητοποίησαν την πατάτα τους και την πήραν πίσω χωρίς καμιά αυτοκριτική φυσικά (απαγορεύεται αυτό), και πάνε τώρα να βγάλουν τους άλλους τρελούς.



Υποκείμενο του «παίζουν», «αξιοποιούν» και ποιητικό αίτιο του «προβάλλεται» είναι τα ΜΜΕ και η συγκυβέρνηση. Όταν βρεις υποκείμενο πατατοπαραγωγούς ή καταναλωτές, σφύρα. Ευχαριστώ, ξέρω να διαβάζω αρκετά καλά.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για παράδειγμα, το βάρος της εργασίας έχει μετατοπιστεί από την χειρωνακτική στην πνευματική.



Μα δεν το ξέρω; Έχω μόνιμο πρόβλημα στα χέρια από την πνευματική εργασία που κάνω. :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2012)

Όταν σε μια περίοδο κάποιος αποφασίζει να αγνοήσει την κύρια πρόταση υπέρ της δευτερεύουσας, τότε καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτός, όπως είπες πρώτη εσύ, 'καμώνεται πως δεν καταλαβαίνει'.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

anef said:


> Μα δεν το ξέρω; Έχω μόνιμο πρόβλημα στα χέρια από την πνευματική εργασία που κάνω. :)


Είναι ωραίο αυτό που παίζουμε με τις έννοιες των λέξεων (μετάφραση = χειρωνακτική εργασία), όμως πνευματική εργασία στην οποία να μη χρειάζεται να κουνήσεις κανένα μέλος του σώματός σου επιβαρύνοντάς το με κάποιο τρόπο δεν υπάρχει, εκτός κι αν είσαι τετραπληγικός.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

@Costas: Α, δηλαδή εννοούσε το ΚΚΕ ότι το «κόλπα» είναι κόλπα των πατατοπαραγωγών, έτσι ώστε, προφανώς, όπως κάνουν και τα σούπερ μάρκετ με τις προσφορές, να προσελκύσουν τους καταναλωτές και να τους ξεγελάσουν. Όταν είναι γνωστό ότι οι πατατοπαραγωγοί πούλησαν σε τιμές κόστους, όχι για κέρδος, αλλά επειδή αλλιώς οι πατάτες τους θα σάπιζαν στις αποθήκες. Τους πατατοπαραγωγούς συγκρίνει το ΚΚΕ με τα μεγάλα σούπερ μάρκετ; Εγώ πάλι γιατί κατάλαβα ότι ΜΜΕ και συγκυβέρνηση διαφημίζουν τη φτήνια (παίζοντάς το φίλοι του λαού) για ίδιον όφελος, όπως τα σούπερ μάρκετ; Επιπλέον, απ' την πλευρά του καταναλωτή, όπως δεν έχει _συνολικά _κάποιος όφελος από την προσφορά του σούπερ μάρκετ, έτσι δεν έχει και όφελος _συνολικά _επειδή θα αγοράσει φτηνές πατάτες όταν όλα τ' άλλα ακριβαίνουν (απομένουν, όπως είπαμε, ρεύμα, πετρέλαιο, νοίκι, δάνεια κλπ.). Έτσι συνδέουμε το νόημα της πρότασης με όλα τα συμφραζόμενα και με τη δευτερεύουσα.

Όπως και να 'χει, ακόμα και για ατυχή έκφραση να πρόκειται, πρέπει να είναι πολύ κακόπιστος κανείς για να εννοήσει πως στόχος του ΚΚΕ μ' αυτή την ανακοίνωση ήταν να κατακεραυνώσει τους πατατοπαραγωγούς ή τους καταναλωτές. Προφανώς να τους προειδοποιήσει ήθελε, όπως φαίνεται καθαρά κι από τα συμφραζόμενα, και πριν και μετά από αυτήν την πρόταση.

@ Palavra: κανένα παιχνίδι δεν έκανα: η βιομηχανοποίηση της πνευματικής εργασίας με κάνει να αισθάνομαι πολύ πιο κοντά στον κλασικό εργάτη από πολλές απόψεις (γρήγορη «συναρμολόγηση» προτάσεων με χρήση μεταφραστικής μνήμης, αυτοματοποιημένη σκέψη, εργατικά «ατυχήματα»). Και, για να συμπληρώσω αυτό που λες, ούτε χειρωνακτική εργασία υπάρχει χωρίς σκέψη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

anef said:


> @ Palavra: κανένα παιχνίδι δεν έκανα: η βιομηχανοποίηση της πνευματικής εργασίας με κάνει να αισθάνομαι πολύ πιο κοντά στον κλασικό εργάτη από πολλές απόψεις (γρήγορη «συναρμολόγηση» προτάσεων με χρήση μεταφραστικής μνήμης, αυτοματοποιημένη σκέψη, εργατικά «ατυχήματα»). Και, για να συμπληρώσω αυτό που λες, ούτε χειρωνακτική εργασία υπάρχει χωρίς σκέψη.



Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Είναι το ίδιο να κάνεις αριθμητική ανάλυση για να επινοήσεις τις εξισώσεις που θα λύσουν ένα μηχανικό πρόβλημα, με το να πατάς ένα κουμπί σε εργοστάσιο. Απαιτεί σκέψη, υπό την έννοια ότι όλες οι λειτουργίες του σώματος απαιτούν εγκεφαλική δραστηριότητα. Μόνο που το παραγόμενο έργο στην μια περίπτωση είναι προϊόν του μυαλού σου ενώ στην άλλη όχι. Υπάρχει χαοτική διαφορά ανάμεσα στην μηχανική σκέψη και την αναλυτική. Αλλιώς και το να φας είναι χειρωνακτική εργασία.

Αυτά είναι αστεία σοφίσματα.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Είναι το ίδιο να κάνεις αριθμητική ανάλυση για να επινοήσεις τις εξισώσεις που θα λύσουν ένα μηχανικό πρόβλημα, με το να πατάς ένα κουμπί σε εργοστάσιο. Απαιτεί σκέψη, υπό την έννοια ότι όλες οι λειτουργίες του σώματος απαιτούν εγκεφαλική δραστηριότητα. Μόνο που το παραγόμενο έργο στην μια περίπτωση είναι προϊόν του μυαλού σου ενώ στην άλλη όχι. Υπάρχει χαοτική διαφορά ανάμεσα στην μηχανική σκέψη και την αναλυτική. Αλλιώς και το να φας είναι χειρωνακτική εργασία.
> 
> Αυτά είναι αστεία σοφίσματα.



Σύγκρινα συγκεκριμένη «πνευματική» εργασία («βιομηχανοποιημένη» παραγωγή μετάφρασης) με ανάλογη μορφή «χειρωνακτικής» εργασίας (π.χ. συναρμολόγηση ενός μηχανήματος). Δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά όλες οι χειρωνακτικές εργασίες (είτε στα εργοστάσια είτε εκτός) δεν είναι «πάτημα κουμπιού». Επειδή λοιπόν εγώ το «ατύχημα» από τέτοιες μεταφραστικές δουλειές το έπαθα, όχι από επινόηση εξισώσεων, θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω άλλη άποψη από σένα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

Πράγματι, εγώ (μεταφράστρια) = εργάτης στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη = ο θείος μου ο αγρότης, την ίδια κούραση τραβάμε. Η τενοντίτιδα που έχω είναι το ίδιο με εργατικό ατύχημα του να πέφτει κανείς από σκαλωσιά 3 μέτρων, ή να σου πέφτει η μέση να μαζεύεις λεμόνια.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2012)

anef said:


> @Costas: Α, δηλαδή εννοούσε το ΚΚΕ ότι το «κόλπα» είναι κόλπα των πατατοπαραγωγών, έτσι ώστε, προφανώς, όπως κάνουν και τα σούπερ μάρκετ με τις προσφορές, να προσελκύσουν τους καταναλωτές και να τους ξεγελάσουν.


Η κύρια πρόταση είναι: _Το λεγόμενο κίνημα της φθηνής πατάτας ... είναι σαν αυτά τα κόλπα που χρησιμοποιούν τα Super Market στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών._ Δεν "εννοούσε ότι"· _αυτό λέει_. Στη δευτερολογία, τα άλλαξε. Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν όλα αυτά που τα συνόδεψα με ερωτηματικά (γιατί δεν ισχύουν) και επίσης εμφανίστηκε για πρώτη φορά η λέξη "μεσάζοντες", που απουσίαζε στην πρωτολογία προκαλώντας δικαίως χείριστες εντυπώσεις.



anef said:


> Εγώ πάλι γιατί κατάλαβα ότι ΜΜΕ και συγκυβέρνηση διαφημίζουν τη φτήνια (παίζοντάς το φίλοι του λαού) για ίδιον όφελος, όπως τα σούπερ μάρκετ; Έτσι συνδέουμε το νόημα της πρότασης με όλα τα συμφραζόμενα και με τη δευτερεύουσα.


Η αλήθεια της δευτερεύουσας και των συμφραζομένων δεν εξαφανίζει την κύρια πρόταση, παρά μόνο αν _επιλέξεις_ να βάλεις την τελευταία κάτω απ' το χαλί. Θα μπορούσαν (και ξέρουν ελληνικά) να έχουν πει: "Η δια τυμπανοκρουσιών προβολή από τα ΜΜΕ-της-συγκυβέρνησης του λεγόμενου κινήματος της πατάτας ως πανάκειας είναι απάτη" κλπ. κλπ. —Δεν το έκαναν. Γιατί; από παραδρομή; από 'ατυχή έκφραση'; Όχι. Δεν το έκαναν γιατί... (βλ. παρακάτω)



anef said:


> Όπως και να 'χει, ακόμα και για ατυχή έκφραση να πρόκειται,


Επιτέλους! έστω αυτό!



anef said:


> πρέπει να είναι πολύ κακόπιστος κανείς για να εννοήσει πως στόχος του ΚΚΕ μ' αυτή την ανακοίνωση ήταν να κατακεραυνώσει τους πατατοπαραγωγούς ή τους καταναλωτές. Προφανώς να τους προειδοποιήσει ήθελε, όπως φαίνεται καθαρά κι από τα συμφραζόμενα, και πριν και μετά από αυτήν την πρόταση.


Τέτοιου είδους φτηνές προειδοποιήσεις μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας. Δεν είναι ηλίθιος ο κόσμος. Απόδειξη: τα της δευτερολογίας, όπου υιοθετεί "τις προσπάθειες της λαϊκής οικογένειας για φτηνότερα τρόφιμα" κλπ. Αυτά δεν τα σκέφτηκαν πριν; Μήπως πρέπει κι εμείς τώρα να τους καταγγείλουμε ότι αποπροσανατολίζουν το λαό;
Απλά, δυσπιστούν σφόδρα απέναντι σε ό,τι δεν ελέγχουν, ό,τι δεν πηγάζει από δική τους πρωτοβουλία, ό,τι είναι ακηδεμόνευτο, απολίτικο με τη δική τους έννοια, ασυνθημάτιστο ως προς την ΕΕ-τρόικα-μονοπώλια και δε συμμαζεύεται, ό,τι δεν είναι κεφαλαιοποιήσιμο πολιτικά. Κι έτσι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ξέφυγαν τελείως. Αντί για συμβουλές και προειδοποιήσεις άρχισαν τις καταδίκες και τις αντιμονοπωλιακές μεγαλοστομίες. Μετά κατάλαβαν την γκάφα τους, και δαγκώθηκαν.
Όσο για την κακοπιστία (εγώ τη λέω ανοιχτά "σφοδρή πολιτική αντιπάθεια" για ένα χώρο που αισθάνεται και δηλώνει ο ίδιος σφοδρή πολιτική αντιπάθεια για όλους πλην του εαυτού του), εξίσου μπορώ να πω κι εγώ πως πρέπει να είναι πολύ 'εύπιστος' και 'πρόθυμος' κανείς για να βρίσκει πάντα μια δικαιολογία για όλες τις πατάτες του ΚΚΕ και να ειρωνεύεται όσους πολιτικούς (και μάλιστα της αριστεράς) τις επισημαίνουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πράγματι, εγώ (μεταφράστρια) = εργάτης στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη = ο θείος μου ο αγρότης, την ίδια κούραση τραβάμε. Η τενοντίτιδα που έχω είναι το ίδιο με εργατικό ατύχημα του να πέφτει κανείς από σκαλωσιά 3 μέτρων, ή να σου πέφτει η μέση να μαζεύεις λεμόνια.


Πόσες φορές σου έχω πει να μάθεις τυφλό σύστημα; Και η τενοντίτιδα θα σου περάσει και δεν θα μπορείς να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι κάνεις χειρωνακτική δουλειά. 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, κάποιες χιλιάδες χρόνια οι άνθρωποι χρησιμοποιούν τα χέρια τους για να γράφουν, είτε με μηχανές είτε με γραφίδες είτε με μολύβια και κονδυλοφόρους. Δεν έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ να χαρακτηρίζονται οι πνευματικοί άνθρωποι χειρώνακτες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πόσες φορές σου έχω πει να μάθεις τυφλό σύστημα; Και η τενοντίτιδα θα σου περάσει και δεν θα μπορείς να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι κάνεις χειρωνακτική δουλειά.


Ξέρω  Θυμάσαι τότε που συχνάζαμε σε ένα φόρουμ που έχει κλείσει και είχες παραπέμψει στο RAM Type; Δυστυχώς, την είχα κονομήσει ήδη - να τώρα.

Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι αυτα τα περι χειρωνακτικής εργασίας κτλ πηγάζουν από την προσπάθεια να εφαρμοστεί η πραγματικότητα στη θεωρία, και όχι το αντίθετο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

anef said:


> Σύγκρινα συγκεκριμένη «πνευματική» εργασία («βιομηχανοποιημένη» παραγωγή μετάφρασης) με ανάλογη μορφή «χειρωνακτικής» εργασίας (π.χ. συναρμολόγηση ενός μηχανήματος). Δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά όλες οι χειρωνακτικές εργασίες (είτε στα εργοστάσια είτε εκτός) δεν είναι «πάτημα κουμπιού». Επειδή λοιπόν εγώ το «ατύχημα» από τέτοιες μεταφραστικές δουλειές το έπαθα, όχι από επινόηση εξισώσεων, θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω άλλη άποψη από σένα.



Σοφιστείες, ξαναλέω. Το έργο που παράγεις σαν μεταφραστής, δεν είναι προϊόν δακτυλογράφησης αλλά μετάφρασης. Κανείς δεν πληρώνει τον μεταφραστή για την ίδια την δακτυλογράφηση αλλά για την μετάφραση που κάνει στο μυαλό του. Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιείς πρόγραμμα σαν αυτό που χρησιμοποιεί ο Hawking και να μην γράφεις καθόλου και ο εργοδότης σου δεν θα νοιαζόταν καθόλου. Χειρωνακτική εργασία είναι να είσαι δακτυλογράφος.

Κοινώς, αν αφαιρέσεις το χειρωνακτικό σκέλος από μια πνευματική εργασία, συνεχίζεις να έχεις έργο. Αντιθέτως, σε μια χειρωνακτική εργασία, αν αφαιρέσεις το χειρωνακτικό σκέλος, δεν έχεις έργο. Είναι τόσο απλό.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Costas said:


> ...'πρόθυμος' κανείς για να βρίσκει πάντα μια δικαιολογία για όλες τις πατάτες του ΚΚΕ και να ειρωνεύεται όσους πολιτικούς (και μάλιστα της αριστεράς) τις επισημαίνουν.



Τις πατάτες του ΚΚΕ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τις επισημάνω, έχω επισημάνει ήδη μερικές σ' αυτό το νήμα, το έχω κάνει και αλλού. Τα άλλα τα είπαμε, δεν έχει νόημα παραπάνω. Κάνανε πατάτα, μετά φοβήθηκαν από την κατακραυγή των πατατοεπαναστατών όπως ο Παπαδημούλης και δεν έκαναν και αυτοκριτική (Σε αντίθεση με άλλους που κάνουν πρωί - μεσημέρι - βράδυ: αναζητούνται εναγωνίως παραδείγματα αυτοκριτικής από άλλους χώρους της αριστεράς. Για κάποιον περίεργο μεταφυσικό λόγο αυτοκριτική απαιτείται στον χώρο της αριστεράς μόνο από το ΚΚΕ, κοινώς _αυτο_κριτική πρέπει να κάνουν μόνο οι _άλλοι_. Παράδοξο.)

Για τα περί χειρωνακτών κλπ. δεν ξέρω γιατί τέτοιος πανικός και τόση ειρωνεία.



> Κοινώς, αν αφαιρέσεις το χειρωνακτικό σκέλος από μια πνευματική εργασία, συνεχίζεις να έχεις έργο. Αντιθέτως, σε μια χειρωνακτική εργασία, αν αφαιρέσεις το χειρωνακτικό σκέλος, δεν έχεις έργο. Είναι τόσο απλό.



Οκ, θα το πω στους πελάτες μου αυτό, θα αφαιρέσω το χειρωνακτικό σκέλος και θα τους πω να με πληρώνουν για τη σκέψη. Και για να μην το παραζαλίζουμε, δεν είπα πουθενά ότι η μετάφραση είναι _μόνο _χειρωνακτική δουλειά. Αναφέρθηκα σε πλευρές της δουλειάς μας που καταγράφονται εκτενώς και στη μεταφραστική βιβλιογραφία. Αλήθεια, ξέρω κάπως τι είναι η μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2012)

anef said:


> Για τα περί χειρωνακτών κλπ. δεν ξέρω γιατί τέτοιος πανικός και τόση ειρωνεία.


Καμία ειρωνεία. Αν πάω στο Πέραμα και πω στους λιμενεργάτες «παιδιά, χειρωνακτική εργασία εσείς, χειρωνακτική κι εγώ», θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες. Το ίδιο και ο θείος μου ο αγρότης, που έλεγα παραπάνω. Και οι πελάτες μου με πληρώνουν για τη σκέψη, όχι για την πληκτρολόγηση - το ότι η δουλειά μας μας επιβαρύνει σωματικά με κάποιον τρόπο, δε λέει κάτι. Όλες οι δουλειές επιβαρύνουν τους ανθρώπους στο σώμα τους με κάποιο τρόπο, *όχι όμως το ίδιο*. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, εμείς οι αστοί σε σύγκριση με τις μοδίστρες που χτυπάνε 10ωρα στη ραπτομηχανή, όπως και σε σχέση με τις αγρότισσες που χτυπάνε 12ωρα στο λιοπύρι και τους βγαίνει ο αδόξαστος, είμαστε ελίτ από άποψη συνθηκών εργασίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

anef said:


> Οκ, θα το πω στους πελάτες μου αυτό, θα αφαιρέσω το χειρωνακτικό σκέλος και θα τους πω να με πληρώνουν για τη σκέψη.



Δεν θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα, αρκεί βέβαια να τους παραδίδεις το αποτέλεσμα του έργου σου. Και ανέφερα έναν τρόπο που μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό χωρίς να κουνήσεις όχι τα δάχτυλα αλλά ούτε καν τα φρύδια σου. Μπορείς επίσης να κάνεις υπαγόρευση.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα, αρκεί βέβαια να τους παραδίδεις το αποτέλεσμα του έργου σου. Και ανέφερα έναν τρόπο που μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό χωρίς να κουνήσεις όχι τα δάχτυλα αλλά ούτε καν τα φρύδια σου. Μπορείς επίσης να κάνεις υπαγόρευση.



Σόρυ, αλλά μ' έχουν πιάσει νευρικά γέλια...Το αποτέλεσμα του έργου μου μπορεί να είναι μόνο *υλικό*. Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι όλα τα προγράμματα με τα οποία δουλεύουν σήμερα οι μεταφραστές είναι συμβατά με προγράμματα φωνητικής πληκτρολόγησης; Σε ποιον να κάνω υπαγόρευση, στο φάντασμα του Αγ. Ιερώνυμου; 

Την επόμενη φορά που θα έχω να περάσω χιλιάδες κωδικούς σε μεταφραστικό πρόγραμμα να θυμηθώ πως κάνω πνευματική δουλειά. LOL!

@Palavra: καν' το αυτό με το Πέραμα, μην είσαι σίγουρη για το αποτέλεσμα. Επίσης, δοκίμασε να πεις στο θείο σου τον αγρότη ότι για τη δουλειά του δεν χρειάζεται να σκέφτεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη απόδειξη του πόσο παρωχημένη, αντιπροοδευτική και οπισθοδρομική είναι η λογική του ΚΚΕ, όταν διαβάζουμε τα παραπάνω, περί πνευματικής και χειρωνακτικής εργασίας. Πραγματικά, αυτές οι δηλώσεις είναι απίστευτες. Μηδέν προσαρμοστικά, μηδέν αντίληψη της κοινωνίας και των συνθηκών.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Χρειάζονται όλα αυτά; Δεν είναι καλύτερο να καταθέτουμε ψύχραιμα και τεκμηριωμένα τις απόψεις μας, να μη χαρακτηρίζουμε συνέχεια τα λεγόμενα του άλλου και να αφήνουμε τον καθένα που διαβάζει να τα κρίνει μόνος του; Δεν κάνουμε κάνα μπρα-ντε-φερ εδώ.


----------



## anef (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη απόδειξη του πόσο παρωχημένη, αντιπροοδευτική και οπισθοδρομική είναι η λογική του ΚΚΕ, όταν διαβάζουμε τα παραπάνω, περί πνευματικής και χειρωνακτικής εργασίας. Πραγματικά, αυτές οι δηλώσεις είναι απίστευτες. Μηδέν προσαρμοστικά, μηδέν αντίληψη της κοινωνίας και των συνθηκών.



Δε σε εμποδίζει κανείς, αγαπητέ, να εκθέσεις τη δική σου προοδευτική και σύγχρονη αντίληψη περί πνευματικής και χειρωνακτικής εργασίας. Την περιμένω με αγωνία. Παρεμπ., δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η θέση του ΚΚΕ για το θέμα, την άποψή μου είπα. Για το επάγγελμα που ασκώ. Για το οποίο τυχαίνει να διαβάζω και πέντε πράματα (η βιβλιογραφία που λέγαμε). 

Πάτησα κάλο φαίνεται με τους χειρώνακτες. Μα να παρομοιάσω κοτζάμ πνευματικούς ανθρώπους με εργάτες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Nickel, αν θεωρήθηκε ότι αναφέρομαι στην anef, με το προηγούμενο μήνυμα, να διορθώσω: αναφέρεται στις απόψεις του κομμουνισμού, σήμερα.

Γιατί αυτή είναι η άποψη του ΚΚΕ, το έχω ξανασυζητήσει άπειρες φορές.

Η χειρωνακτική και η πνευματική εργασία δεν έχουν σχέση ανωτέρου-κατωτέρου, απλά είναι εξόχως διαφορετικά πράγματα και δεν μπορείς να τα εκλαμβάνεις σαν να είναι το ίδιο. Λειτουργούν αλλιώς, με άλλες συνθήκες, με άλλα κριτήρια, με άλλη λογική. Αυτό που παραδίδεις δεν έχει τίποτα το υλικό. Αν παραδώσεις την εργασία σου σε CD, έχεις αγοράσει το CD ολόκληρο και το παραδίδεις αμεταποίητο. Αλλά και σε τυπωμένες σελίδες, το αποτέλεσμα της εργασίας σου ΔΕΝ είναι υλικό. Το έργο σου είναι το περιεχόμενο των φράσεων, ούτε το χαρτί ούτε η μελάνη. Εκτός κι αν το έργο σου είναι να παράγεις ράντομ λέξεις σε χαρτί.

Γι' αυτό και το ΚΚΕ θεωρεί κάποιες πνευματικές δουλειές σαν παρασιτικές, επειδή κατά την γνώμη τους δεν παράγουν υλικό έργο.

Όταν εγώ αγοράζω ένα CD, αυτό που αγοράζω δεν είναι το υλικό, που κοστίζει φραγκοδίφραγκα, αλλά η άδεια να απολαύσω την πνευματική δημιουργία κάποιου/ων.

Τα υπόλοιπα περί υλοενέργειας και θεωρίας της σχετικότητας είναι off-topic σοφιστείες. Αλλιώς θα καταλήξουμε στο ότι δεν υπάρχει καν πνεύμα και σκέψη, γιατί κι αυτή αποτελείται από ύλη.


----------



## rogne (Mar 8, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι όλη διάκριση χειρωνακτικής-πνευματικής εργασίας είναι εντελώς ξεπερασμένη. Αμέτρητες αναλύσεις έχουν γίνει για το πόσο έχει αλλάξει η εργασία στον σύγχρονο "μεταφορντιστικό" καπιταλισμό, με την "άυλη/συναισθηματική/διανοητική εργασία", τον "εργάτη-μάζα", τον "κοινωνικό εργάτη" κλπ. Προφανώς δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η μοδίστρα, ο βιομηχανικός εργάτης, ο αγρότης και ο μεταφραστής, αλλά αυτό που τους διακρίνει δεν είναι, ούτε ήταν ποτέ, το ποσό χειρανωκτικότητας ή πνευματικότητας που περιέχει η εργασία τους. Ούτε υπάρχουν εκ φύσεως "αστικά" και "εργατικά" επαγγέλματα. Το τι "είναι" ο καθένας έχει τεράστια σχέση αφενός με τη θέση του στην παραγωγική διαδικασία (που δεν έχει να κάνει με το "επάγγελμα": υπάρχουν και επιστάτες εργάτες, όπως υπάρχουν και μεταφραστές-project managers), καθώς φυσικά και με το τι _πιστεύει _ότι είναι ο καθένας και με το πώς αντιλαμβάνεται τα συμφέροντά του/της. 

Ελπίζω ότι τα παραπάνω δεν θα θεωρηθούν θεωρίες περί υλοενέργειας. Κατά τ' άλλα, το ΚΚΕ έχει όντως μια παρωχημένη τάση να διακρίνει τα "επαγγέλματα" σε "ταξικά" ή λιγότερο "ταξικά" βάσει της "φύσης" της δουλειάς, και μου φαίνεται ότι κάμποσες τοποθετήσεις παραπάνω συμφωνούν, παραδόξως, μαζί του. Η anef πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι συμφωνεί.


----------



## anef (Mar 8, 2012)

@rogne: ε, ναι, με κάλυψες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2012)

Περί πατάτας, σημερινό από την Άθενς Βόις: Πατατομάχοι και πατατοκλάστες, του Νίκου Γεωργιάδη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2012)

Επιτέλους, κι ένα άρθρο που μου έλυσε την απορία τι συζητιέται σε αυτό το νήμα, γιατί περίμενα απο τον τίτλο συζήτηση για τα ζητήματα του εμπορίου αγροτικών προϊόντων για την καταναλωτική συνείδηση των Ελλήνων κλπ και δεν έβλεπα αναφορές σε αυτά κι αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί (είπαμε, έχω χάσει επεισόδια).

ΥΓ. Τι σου κάνει η γραμματική... λέει το άρθρο: δεν πρόκειται να συναινέσει [ο Σαμαράς], μετά τις εκλογές, στο πρόσωπο του Παπαδήμου ως πρωθυπουργός. 
Το οποίο με έκανε να αναρωτιέμαι άμα είναι πρωθυπουργός, γιατί να ασχολείται με τον Παπαδήμο;
Εννοεί όμως: δεν πρόκειται να συναινέσει, μετά τις εκλογές, στο πρόσωπο του Παπαδήμου ως πρωθυπουργού
Κάπου έχουμε νήμα για αυτά τα λάθη


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2012)

Πάει, σε χαλάσαμε κι εσένα  :twit:

Σήμερα άκουγα στην τηλεόραση ότι θα πουληθεί και λάδι σε ένα δήμο της Αθήνας, στο 1/2 της τιμής που πωλείται στα σουπερμάρκετ, περίπου 2,5€/λίτρο από σχεδόν 6€/λίτρο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2012)

Με το λάδι έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου. Η πατάτα είναι άλλο πράμα. 

Εγώ πάντως το λάδι νέας εσοδείας του κτήματος SBE το πουλάω προς 25 ευρώ το μισό λίτρο, σε καλαίσθητη φιάλη που ταιριάζει σε κάθε μοντέρνο σπίτι. 

ΥΓ Το φετεινό μας λάδι, που το δοκίμασα προχτές είναι ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ. Το περσινό ήταν πολύ καλό, αλλά αυτό φέτος είναι ανώτερο των σινιέ εμφιαλωμένων που πουλάνε οι Ιταλοί για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Τόσο που σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως βρήκα την κλίση μου: εξαγωγές σινιέ ελαιολάδου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τόσο που σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως βρήκα την κλίση μου:


 εξαγωγές σινιέ ελαιολάδου

Άντε, ντε!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2012)

Σε πρόλαβαν, αλλά είναι καλή ιδέα νομίζω. Δες, να πάρεις ιδέες: «Το πρώτο premium ελαιόλαδο είναι ελληνικό»

Edit: :lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2012)

Σε πρόλαβα, Παλ, αλλά ορίστε κι άλλη ιδέα για τη ΣΒΕ:

Δύο αδέλφια από την Κορινθία εξάγουν ελαιόλαδο στην Αμερική

(και πολλά, πολλά, πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα --γνωρίζω και προσωπικά εξαγωγέα κορωνέικου στην Αυστρία).


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2012)

Σέβομαι (ενδεχομένως «σέβομαι») την εμμονή του ΚΚΕ στην καθαρότητα του δόγματος, αφού αυτό (το δόγμα) θεωρείται ότι εξακολουθεί να δίνει απαντήσεις και λύσεις σε όλα τα προβλήματα. Άλλωστε, αν βάζεις συνέχεια νερό στο κρασί σου, στο τέλος θα έχεις χυλό (δεν με ενοχλούν τα ανάμικτα μεταφορικά σχήματα όταν τα κάνω ο ίδιος και εξεπίτηδες). Όμως, μέσα από την υπόθεση της πατάτας (του βολβού και της γκάφας), αναδεικνύεται κάτι που θεωρώ τεράστια υποκρισία, εκτός αν μου το εξηγήσετε και το καταλάβω διαφορετικά. Το ΚΚΕ δεν δέχεται μισές λύσεις: κάθε φορά που αναφέρεται κάποια πρόοδος σε έναν τομέα ή μια πρόταση για μπάλωμα κάπου αλλού, λέει, και πολύ σωστά για τον δικό του τρόπο σκέψης, ότι δεν σκοπεύει να διαχειριστεί την καπιταλιστική κρίση και ότι μοναδική λύση είναι η ανατροπή του καπιταλισμού και ο αφανισμός των μονοπωλίων. Αυτά επανέλαβε στην υπόθεση της πατάτας (του βολβού και της γκάφας): δεν θα υπάρξει λύση για τη φτωχή αγροτιά αν δεν υπάρξει ρήξη με τα μονοπώλια. Σωστή η άποψη του ΚΚΕ, αλλά έτσι που την κατέθεσε έχασε το δίκιο του.

Πού θεωρώ ότι βρίσκεται η υποκρισία; Έστω ότι στο βάθεμα της κρίσης και μετά από αλλεπάλληλες άκαρπες εκλογικές διαδικασίες, το ΚΚΕ έρχεται ομαλά στην εξουσία με το γνωστό του πρόγραμμα. Θα καταργηθούν τα μονοπώλια την επόμενη μέρα ή την επόμενη δεκαετία; Θα καταργηθούν οι καπιταλιστικές αγορές; 

Άκουγα την κυρία Παπαρήγα να μιλάει τον περασμένο μήνα στη Βουλή για τις καπιταλιστικές αγορές (βιντεάκι, στα 5:40) με την αναμενόμενη ειρωνεία και απαξίωση, και διαπίστωνα πόσο εύκολο είναι για κάποιους να πιστέψουν στην κατάργησή τους. Βέβαια, για την κατάργηση των καπιταλιστικών αγορών δεν φτάνει να φέρεις τον κομουνισμό στην Ελλάδα, δεν φτάνει να φέρεις τον κομουνισμό στην Ευρώπη (εκτός αν η Ευρώπη μπορεί να είναι μια αυτάρκης και εσωστρεφής αγορά). Χρειάζεται να έχεις τον κομουνισμό σε ολόκληρο σχεδόν τον κόσμο και να σχεδιάζεις τα πάντα κεντρικά. Του αγίου Φέξεμουκαιγλίστρησα, δηλαδή.

Σε τι μπορεί λοιπόν να ελπίζει το ΚΚΕ; Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, στο να καταργήσει τη λειτουργία των μονοπωλίων στην Ελλάδα και στο σχεδιασμό της ελληνικής αγοράς. Όλοι οι προμηθευτές μας στο εξωτερικό θα εξακολουθήσουν να λειτουργούν σαν μονοπώλια στο πλαίσιο της καπιταλιστικής αγοράς. Θα μπορούμε να αδιαφορήσουμε μόνο αν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε εδώ «γενόσημα» και αντίγραφα για τα πάντα: για τα φάρμακα, για το πετρέλαιο, για τα μηχανήματα, για τα άρματα μάχης κ.ο.κ.

Και έτσι και αλλιώς, με τεράστιες επιτυχίες ή με τραγικές αποτυχίες (με ποιο κόστος άραγε;), η όλη προσπάθεια δεν θα διαφέρει από ένα «κίνημα της πατάτας» σε επίπεδο Ελλάδας. Για να παραφράσω την ανακοίνωση του ΚΚΕ:

«Το λεγόμενο κίνημα του ανέξοδου κομουνισμού που προβάλλεται ως λύση ή ανακούφιση είναι σαν αυτά τα κόλπα που χρησιμοποιούν τα κομουνιστικά σουπερμάρκετ στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών».


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2012)

Μα σοβαρολογούμε; Έχει μούτρα να μιλάει το ΚΚΕ για μονοπώλια; Αφού το ίδιο ευαγγελίζεται, και έχει ταυτιστεί απολύτως, ιστορικά και αμετανόητα, με το μοναδικό πλήρες μονοπώλιο του εικοστού αιώνα, και μάλιστα διπλό: πολιτικό και οικονομικό. Ας μιλούσε τουλάχιστον για ολιγοπώλια: _και_ ακριβέστερο θα ήταν, _και_ θα μπορούσε κανείς να του απαντήσει: "αν πρέπει να διαλέξω, τότε από το κομουνιστικό μονοπώλιο καλύτερο το καπιταλιστικό ολιγοπώλιο".


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2012)

Παλ και δόχτορα, μα επειδή έχω δει το λ -αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί έχει 45 λίραι το μπουκάλι- σκέφτομαι ότι υπαρχει αγορά για ψιλό γαζί. 
Οι επιχειρηματικές ιδέες δε χρειάζεται να διεκδικούν βραβείο πρωτοτυπίας για να είναι κερδοφόρες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παλ και δόχτορα, μα επειδή έχω δει το λ -αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί έχει 45 λίραι το μπουκάλι- σκέφτομαι ότι υπαρχει αγορά για ψιλό γαζί.


Πόσο;!; :scared:


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2012)

Κυκλοφορεί και σε gift box προς €160.
http://www.speironcompany.com/Text/orders/trans.php

Άσε, με γενόσημο θα τη βγάλουμε...


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2012)

Α, τους αγύρτες! 45 ευρώ στην ευρωζώνη, 45 στερλίνες στη στερλινοζώνη!
Εντωμεταξύ η συσκευασία δώρου είναι το μπουκαλι των 45 μέσα σε κουτί χαρτονένιο με βελουτέ θήκη. Η οποία του ανεβάζει την αξία κατά 115 ευρώ (!!!)

Σοβαρά πάντως, το δικό μας λάδι είναι μικρής παραγωγής (15-20 ρίζες) και θα βγαίνει σε αυστηρά περιορισμένο αριθμό 500 φιαλών, για να μείνει και για μας. Χωρίς λιπάσματα,από ελληνικές ποικιλίες ελιών, το ελαιοτριβείο είναι 500 μέτρα από τον ελαιώνα και εννοείται ότι μαζεύουμε και φτιάχνουμε λάδι την ίδια μέρα. Η εμφιάλωση σε ντιζαϊνεράτο μπουκάλι θα γίνεται αποκλειστικά από παρθένες σε λευκούς χιτώνες με στεφάνια απο κλάδο ελαίας (τις ανηψιές μου, που την καταβρίσκουν να ντύνονται νεράιδες, γιατί άμα θέλουν να κληρονομήσουν θα πρέπει να δουλεψουν κι όλας), και ο αριθμός θα είναι γραμμένος με τα χεράκια μου στην ετικέτα. Η οποία ετικέτα θα έχει ένα στυλιζαρισμένο μοτίβο με παιδάκια διότι το προϊόν μας είναι οικογενειακό. Και για τους απαιτητικούς θα υπαρχει ειδική περιορισμένη παραγωγή ελάχιστων φιαλών (ας πούμε είκοσι ετησίως) από την ελιά που θα έχω μαζέψει εγώ με τα χεράκια μου, καθισμένη στη σεζλόνγκ δίπλα στο δέντρο και φωνάζοντας στον εργάτη να βιάζεται γιατί με θέρισε το κρύο δεκεμβριάτκα. 
Όλα αυτά σε τιμή έκπληξη. Υπόσχομαι παντως πόλεμο στις τιμές του λ. 

Και τώρα επιστρέφω στο chateau SBE για να καταστρώσω τα σχέδια.


----------



## rogne (Mar 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κυκλοφορεί και σε gift box προς €160.
> http://www.speironcompany.com/Text/orders/trans.php
> 
> Άσε, με γενόσημο θα τη βγάλουμε...



Τελικά όλα συνδέονται με όλα... Η "χειρωνακτική" εργασία κοστολογείται 2,70 δολάρια το λίτρο, αλλά η "πνευματική" αξίζει 52 φορές παραπάνω, _as it reflects Speiron’s idea of exceptional creation, attention to detail and outstanding quality. An idea which constantly gains worldwide recognition and admiration_ (από εδώ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σοβαρά πάντως, το δικό μας λάδι είναι μικρής παραγωγής (15-20 ρίζες) και θα βγαίνει σε αυστηρά περιορισμένο αριθμό 500 φιαλών, για να μείνει και για μας. Χωρίς λιπάσματα,από ελληνικές ποικιλίες ελιών, το ελαιοτριβείο είναι 500 μέτρα από τον ελαιώνα και εννοείται ότι μαζεύουμε και φτιάχνουμε λάδι την ίδια μέρα.



Το δικό μας λάδι πληροί ακριβώς τις ίδιες προϋποθέσεις* και το δίνουμε προς 1.5 ευρώ (στο ελαιοτριβείο). Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι έχουμε 10πλάσιες ρίζες.



* βιολογική καλλιέργεια, παραγωγή λαδιού αυθημερόν, στο ελαιοτριβείο του χωριού και μάζεμα με τα χέρια (παλιότερα τις μαζεύαμε οι ίδιοι, τώρα τις μαζεύουν τρίτοι).


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2012)

Palavra said:


> [...]
> Σήμερα άκουγα στην τηλεόραση ότι θα πουληθεί και λάδι σε ένα δήμο της Αθήνας, στο 1/2 της τιμής που πωλείται στα σουπερμάρκετ, περίπου 2,5€/λίτρο από σχεδόν 6€/λίτρο.



Στην Κρήτη πάντως, το λιοτρίβι αγοράζει το λάδι από όποιον παραγωγό θέλει να διαθέσει την παραγωγή του, σε τιμή που κυμαίνεται από 1,8 έως 2,2 ευρώ το λίτρο, αναλόγως τη χρονιά, τουλάχιστον την τελευταία δεκαετία που έχω στοιχεία. Η διαφορά μέχρι τα 6 ευρώ το λίτρο (σχεδόν τριπλάσια τιμή) που φτάνει στον καταναλωτή λιανικής - εκτός από το μικρό κόστος τυποποίησης, συσκευασίας και μεταφοράς - πάει από τις τσέπες των ελαιολιμασμένων στις τσέπες των ελαιολυμαινομένων. Και δεν μιλάω για χαμόλαδο ή άλλο λάδι κατώτερης ποιότητας, αλλά γι' αυτό που δίνω στα παιδιά μου, βιολογικό σε όλα εκτός από την πιστοποίηση. Εκείνο που λαδώνει τα γρανάζια του μηχανισμού δεν έχει σταθερή τιμή βέβαια, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πολύ ακριβότερο από το φαγώσιμο. Γιατί πατατοσαλάτα χωρίς λάδι δεν γίνεται.


----------



## anef (Mar 8, 2012)

@Nickel: Τα ερωτήματά σου έχουν κτγμ λάθος προϋποθέσεις, π.χ. ότι ένα κομουνιστικό κόμμα είναι δυνατό (αν είναι επαναστατικό ή δυνητικά επαναστατικό) να έρθει στην εξουσία με εκλογές, ότι τα μονοπώλια μπορούν να «καταργηθούν» απλώς κατά την εφαρμογή του «προγράμματος» ενός κόμματος, ότι το βάθεμα της κρίσης θα συνεπάγεται για τα επόμενα χρόνια απλώς «άκαρπες εκλογικές διαδικασίες», και αρκετές άλλες. Αν έχω χρόνο θα επανέλθω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Μα αυτά κατατέθηκαν σαν παραεπιστημονική φαντασία, μη μου βάζετε περιορισμούς και στη φαντασία! Η ουσία του ερωτήματος έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσο ένα κομουνιστικό καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα, το οποίο δεν έχει καμιά σημασία πώς ανέβηκε και πώς μένει στην εξουσία, μπορεί να αποκοπεί εντελώς από τον τρόπο που τα μονοπώλια (και άλλες οικονομικές δυνάμεις) ορίζουν τη μοίρα (και) του δικού μας τόπου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως έχω μπερδευτεί με τα μονοπώλια. Άλλος ήξερα να είναι ο ορισμός τους. Ας πούμε, κατά το ΛΚΝ:

_η αποκλειστική άσκηση όλων των δραστηριοτήτων που σχετίζονται με ορισμένα αγαθά ή υπηρεσίες, από μία μόνο επιχείρηση_

Ποια είναι αυτά τα μονοπώλια, λοιπόν; Υπάρχουν μάλιστα και αντιμονοπωλιακοί νόμοι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] Υπάρχουν μάλιστα και αντιμονοπωλιακοί νόμοι.



:lol: Δεν προλαβαίνω να το κουβεντιάσω τώρα, αλλά το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;  
Γελώ για να μην κλαίω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το δικό μας λάδι πληροί ακριβώς τις ίδιες προϋποθέσεις* και το δίνουμε προς 1.5 ευρώ (στο ελαιοτριβείο). Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι έχουμε 10πλάσιες ρίζες.



Τα 3/4 της ελληνικής παραγωγής έτσι είναι. Η διαφορά που είπα ότι είδα στο φετεινό λάδι οφείλεται στο ότι από πέρσι έχουμε κάποιον να φροντίζει τις ελιές συνεχώς. Τους μιλάει, τους κάνει μασάζ, ξέρεις, τέτοια πράγματα. Και απο εκεί που το λάδι ήταν πολύ καλό (και δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ, το λέει κι η ανάλυση που σου δίνουν στο ελαιοτριβείο) ξαφνικά έγινε άλλο πράμα. Α, ναι, παίζει και λίγο ρόλο το ότι όταν γίνεται η διαδικασία στο ελαιοτριβείο είναι εκεί κι επιβλέπει, γιατί στο παρελθόν μια- δυο φορές πιστεύουμε ότι μας δώσανε ο,τι λάδι είχανε κι όχι το δικό μας. 
Παλιότερα απλώς μαζεύαμε ελιές, φέρναμε και τον κύριο απο το χωριό που κλαδεύει, μετά για κανά μήνα βλαστημάγανε οι πάντες τον κύριο που κλαδεύει γιατί τις κουτσούρεψε τις ελιές κλπ και πηγαίναμε το Δεκέμβριο να μαζέψουμε πάλι. Περιποίηση στα ενδιάμεσα καμία. Όλο λένε ότι οι ελιές δεν έχουν ανάγκη, ε, να που έχουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2012)

daeman said:


> :lol: Δεν προλαβαίνω να το κουβεντιάσω τώρα, αλλά το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;
> Γελώ για να μην κλαίω.



Όχι, δεν το ξέρω το άλλο με τον Τοτό. Ξέρω ότι π.χ. η Microsoft έχει πληρώσει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά της σε πρόστιμα για μονοπωλιακές τακτικές. Το 2004 η Microsoft πλήρωσε πρόστιμο 500 εκ. ευρώ, στην ΕΕ, γιατί τα Windows περιέχουν τον Windows Media Player. Ναι, πλήρωσε 500 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για ένα πρόγραμμα αναπαραγωγής βίντεο και ήχου. Επιπλέον, η ΕΕ ζήτησε από την Microsoft να ελευθερώσει τον πηγαίο κώδικα των Server 2003. Κάτι που η Microsoft έκανε, όμως όταν είχε ήδη εκπνεύσει η αρχική προθεσμία, οπότε έφαγε κι άλλο πρόστιμο, των 280 εκ. ευρώ. Το 2008, η ΕΕ έχωσε τρίτο πρόστιμο στην Microsoft, αυτήν την φορά των 900 εκ. ευρώ. Αυτό είναι το δεύτερο μεγαλύτερο πρόστιμο που έχει χώσει η ΕΕ για μονοπωλιακές τακτικές. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόστιμο που έχουν χώσει είναι της τάξης των 1.06 δις ευρώ (στην Intel, to 2009). Όλη η ιστορία, εδώ.

Μμμμ... εγώ μια χαρά τούς βλέπω να λειτουργούν τους νόμους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα 3/4 της ελληνικής παραγωγής έτσι είναι. Η διαφορά που είπα ότι είδα στο φετεινό λάδι οφείλεται στο ότι από πέρσι έχουμε κάποιον να φροντίζει τις ελιές συνεχώς. Τους μιλάει, τους κάνει μασάζ, ξέρεις, τέτοια πράγματα. Και απο εκεί που το λάδι ήταν πολύ καλό (και δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ, το λέει κι η ανάλυση που σου δίνουν στο ελαιοτριβείο) ξαφνικά έγινε άλλο πράμα. Α, ναι, παίζει και λίγο ρόλο το ότι όταν γίνεται η διαδικασία στο ελαιοτριβείο είναι εκεί κι επιβλέπει, γιατί στο παρελθόν μια- δυο φορές πιστεύουμε ότι μας δώσανε ο,τι λάδι είχανε κι όχι το δικό μας.
> Παλιότερα απλώς μαζεύαμε ελιές, φέρναμε και τον κύριο απο το χωριό που κλαδεύει, μετά για κανά μήνα βλαστημάγανε οι πάντες τον κύριο που κλαδεύει γιατί τις κουτσούρεψε τις ελιές κλπ και πηγαίναμε το Δεκέμβριο να μαζέψουμε πάλι. Περιποίηση στα ενδιάμεσα καμία. Όλο λένε ότι οι ελιές δεν έχουν ανάγκη, ε, να που έχουν.



Φυσικά και έχουν ανάγκη. Εμείς κλαδέματα, ποτίσματα, κτλ., τα κάναμε μόνοι μας, για χρόνια (δηλαδή ο πατέρας μου, εμείς απλώς βοηθούσαμε). Αυτό πολλαπλασίασε την παραγωγή. Ο πατέρας μου μπόλιαζε τις "κακές" ελιές, φύτευε νέες και τα ρέστα (γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε σε χωριό). Το λάδι μας είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά η μπίζνα που λες θέλει ενασχόληση, σχέδιο και προγραμματισμό. Έχουμε σκεφτεί πολλές φορές να το κάνουμε, αλλά θέλεις και τα αντίστοιχα κονέ στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2012)

Με διάθεση όλα γίνονται, και στο εξωτερικό. Ο κος λ βλέπω ότι έχει τέσσερα σημεία πωλήσεως εκτός Ελλάδας όλα και έχει πάει σε διεθνείς εκθέσεις. Στάνταρ πράγματα, αλλά δε νομίζω να ζει από το λ, μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι επιχείρηση πολύ μικρή και ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει τις δυνατότητές της. Άλλοι το'χουνε πάρει πιο ζεστά, με 1000 δέντρα, εντατικής καλλιέργειας κλπ (ωραίο μπουκάλι). 

Από τα πιο ωραία ψιλό γαζί με ελαιόλαδο (λόγω ντιζάιν) από Ιταλούς (αγγλικής ιδιοκτησίας η επιχείρηση, πάντως και το λάδι πάει το λίτρο 25), εδώ. Ενώ αντίστοιχο ελληνικό σου λέει και για την προσωπικότητα των δέντρων. 

ΥΓ Έχουμε και λεμονιές και πορτοκαλιές 

ΥΓ2 Περιμένω να πει ο Ελληγενής ότι έχει πιο πολλές λεμονιές και πορτοκαλιές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2012)

Όχι. Έχω όμως 4-5 καστανιές, αρκετέροδακινιές, 2 κερασιές, 2 μηλιές, μια αχλαδιά, και κάνα-δυο βερυκοκιές.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, δεν το ξέρω το άλλο με τον Τοτό. [...] Μμμμ... εγώ μια χαρά τούς βλέπω να λειτουργούν τους νόμους.


Hellegennes, νομίζω ο daeman αναφερόταν στα εγχώρια μονοπώλια (π.χ. γάλα, ντομάτα, καύσιμα κλπ) που συντηρούν πολύ ψηλά τις τιμές καταναλωτή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2012)

Υπάρχουν εγχώρια μονοπώλια, ωστόσο γνωρίζω ότι η Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού έχει ρίξει πολλές φορές πρόστιμα, και έχει επιβάλει επίσης σχετικές ποινές.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

Είναι αβλαβές να μιλάμε για μονοπώλια ακόμα και προκειμένου για ολιγοπώλια; Εγώ τα περισσότερα μονοπώλια που γνωρίζω στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια είναι ή ήταν κρατικά, όχι ιδιωτικά (κάποια κρατικά θα ήταν παλιότερα ιδιωτικά που κρατικοποιήθηκαν, όπως η Ολυμπιακή).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Υπάρχουν εγχώρια μονοπώλια, ωστόσο γνωρίζω ότι η Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού έχει ρίξει πολλές φορές πρόστιμα, και έχει επιβάλει επίσης σχετικές ποινές.


Να διορθώσω, γιατί δεν διατύπωσα σωστά: υπάρχουν προσπάθειες δημιουργίας μονοπωλίων, κάποτε πετυχημένες, και άλλοτε όχι. Και για το γάλα, που λέει ο Ζάζουλας πιο πάνω, π.χ., εγώ ψωνίζω γερμανικό γάλα της μάρκας του σουπερμάρκετ, που είναι φτηνότερο από το ελληνικό - και είναι και το πρώτο που τελειώνει στο ράφι. 

Αν αρχίσουν και οι παραγωγοί να διαθέτουν γάλα στην αγορά, τότε να τις δω τις γαλακτοβιομηχανίες. Και σωστή και η παρατήρηση του Κώστα, κάποια πράγματα μας φαίνονται αυτονόητα και δεν τους δίνουμε σημασία. Έχω πια ξεχάσει πόσο ακριβό ήταν το τηλέφωνο τότε που ο ΟΤΕ  (με τους 50χρονους συνταξιούχους και τα εφάπαξ των 5 και 10 εκατομμυρίων δρχ ανά παιδί που έμπαινε στο πανεπιστήμιο ή έκλεινε τα 23) ήταν κρατικό μονοπώλιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Hellegennes, νομίζω ο daeman αναφερόταν στα εγχώρια μονοπώλια (π.χ. γάλα, ντομάτα, καύσιμα κλπ) που συντηρούν πολύ ψηλά τις τιμές καταναλωτή.



Το φαντάστηκα, αλλά και στην Ελλάδα τα μονοπώλια ήταν κρατικά, όπως λέει παρακάτω ο Κώστας. Γάλα, κτλ., δεν βρίσκεις από μια εταιρεία μόνο. Κι ακόμα κι αν νομίζεις ότι επηρεάζεσαι από καρτέλ, υπάρχουν και μικρότερες εταιρείες με φθηνότερα προϊόντα. Ειδικά για γάλα, υπάρχουν δεκάδες μικρές φίρμες, που πουλάνε γάλα είτε σε χαρτονένιο κουτί είτε σε γυάλινο μπουκάλι.

Γενικά, μονοπώλιο είναι μόνο αν υπάρχει ένας και μοναδικός προμηθευτής-φορέας και επικίνδυνο ολιγοπώλιο είναι μόνο αν πρόκειται για καρτέλ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2012)

...
 Το φαντάστηκες ότι μιλούσα για την ελληνική αγορά, αλλά απάντησες με επιχείρημα τι (υποτίθεται πως, αλλά να το δεχτώ) γίνεται στην Ευρώπη. Σ' αυτό εγώ δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, γιατί προτιμώ να μιλώ για πράγματα που ξέρω καλά από πρώτο χέρι, όχι με βάση αυτά που διαβάζω στον Τύπο και ακούω από τα ΜΜΕ. Τι να κάνουμε; Δεν είμαστε όλοι ορθολογιστές σαν τους Ευρωπαίους που δεν καταπίνουν μύθους.
Επίτρεψέ μου λοιπόν να έχω τη δική μου γνώμη γι' αυτό το ζήτημα, βασισμένη σε στοιχεία που έχω όχι στη θεωρία και στον όμορφο κόσμο, ηθικό, αγγελικά πλασμένο που συμφέρει αρκετούς να μας πλασάρουν, αλλά στην πράξη, τόσο από την πλευρά του καταναλωτή όσο και από την πλευρά του παραγωγού (ειδικά για το γάλα, έπεσες στην περίπτωση) και τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια που κάνουν το αγελαδινό να φτάνει από τα 0,30 ευρωλεπτά της τιμής παραγωγού στα 1,30+ στα ράφια των καταστημάτων. Στοιχεία που ούτε στο διαδίκτυο θα βρεις ούτε πρόκειται να δημοσιοποιήσω στη Λεξιλογία. 
Και για να μην αρχίσουμε πάλι τις ατελείωτες ανταλλαγές μηνυμάτων μέχρι να πειστείς ότι επέβαλες ως γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο την άποψή σου, να πω ότι δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ ξανά με το θέμα και κακώς, κάκιστα ασχολούμαι με τα πολιτικά νήματα σ' ένα φόρουμ γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό, στο κάτω κάτω. 
Έτσι είναι, αν έτσι νομίζεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2012)

Μα εγώ δεν βλέπω έναν κόσμο αγγελικά πλασμένο αλλά ούτε κι ένα μονόπλευρο νόμισμα κι ένα απλοποιημένο σύστημα που υπάρχουν οι καλοί οι κακοί κι οι αξύριστοι. Η οικονομία έχει μια πολύ πιο σύνθετη εικόνα και είναι ένα σύστημα που δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει *κανείς*. Απόδειξη γι' αυτό είναι οι τεράστιες εταιρείες που βάζουν λουκέτο μέσα σε μια νύχτα, ενώ την προηγούμενη ήταν τρομερά κερδοφόρες. Δεν μ' αρέσουν οι απλουστεύσεις, αυτό είναι όλο.


----------



## Themis (Mar 9, 2012)

Ελληγενή, τολμώ να επισημάνω ότι ο τρόπος που ορίζεις κυριαρχικά την ουσία της αντίθετης επιχειρηματολογίας ("ένα απλοποιημένο σύστημα που υπάρχουν οι καλοί οι κακοί κι οι αξύριστοι"), ο τρόπος που "αποδεικνύεις" φοβερές και τρομερές αλήθειες, καθώς και ο τρόπος που όλα αυτά δείχνουν πόσο δεν σου αρέσουν οι απλουστεύσεις, θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί υπεραπλουστευτικός - στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

Το κίνημα της πατάτας στο Αλ-Τσαντίρι News της περασμένης Τρίτης. Μου λένε (δεν το είδα) πως η συνέντευξη με τον πατατοπαραγωγό (όπου θίγεται και το θέμα της τοποθέτησης του ΚΚΕ) ξεκινά στο 90'.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2012)

Η υπόθεση της "πατάτας" που έκανε το ΚΚΕ απέναντι στο "κίνημα της πατάτας" με έχει εξοργίσει. Επιτέλους μια φορά είδαμε στην Ελλάδα κάτι ελπιδοφόρο, κάποιοι να αυτοοργανώνονται, να υπερφαλαγγίζουν τους οικονομικά (και πολιτικά) ισχυρότερους της αλυσίδας και να απλώνουν τη δράση τους ευρύτερα, και μάλιστα με χρήση του Διαδικτύου. Δεν έχω μάθει λεπτομέρειες, μπορεί να υπάρχουν ελαττώματα, στρεβλές όψεις. Αλλά λέω δεν πειράζει, φτάνει που έγινε μια αρχή. Πιστεύω πως ο κάθε νουνεχής άνθρωπος θα ευχόταν (ίσως καλύτερα να έλεγα "αξίζει να προσευχηθούμε") αυτή η κίνηση να ριζώσει. Το ΚΚΕ αντέδρασε αυθόρμητα, με αυτοματισμό. Το γιατί, το εξήγησαν οι προλαλήσαντες. Ό,τι δεν είναι καπελωμένο από το κόμμα είναι εξοβελιστέο. Ξεχάσαμε τα πιο παλιά, που έλεγε ότι δεν χρειάζεται ο φεμινισμός, ούτε να κάνουν αγώνα οι γυναίκες, γιατί όταν (όταν...) θα γκρεμιστεί ο καπιταλισμός θα ικανοποιηθούν και τα αιτήματά τους;

Είναι γονιδιακό. Από πολύ παλιά. Δε φεύγει. Αυτό το ακραία συντηρητικό κόμμα θα μείνει αμέτοχο *και *σε αυτό το γύρισμα των καιρών.

Ε, ας το πει κανείς επιτέλους! Τι; Να το πω εγώ; Ε, ωραία λοιπόν.

Αμέτοχο θα μείνει και θα συρθεί. Όπως σύρθηκε στο Πολυτεχνείο. Όπως σύρθηκε και στην Αντίσταση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ελληγενή, τολμώ να επισημάνω ότι ο τρόπος που ορίζεις κυριαρχικά την ουσία της αντίθετης επιχειρηματολογίας ("ένα απλοποιημένο σύστημα που υπάρχουν οι καλοί οι κακοί κι οι αξύριστοι"), ο τρόπος που "αποδεικνύεις" φοβερές και τρομερές αλήθειες, καθώς και ο τρόπος που όλα αυτά δείχνουν πόσο δεν σου αρέσουν οι απλουστεύσεις, θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί υπεραπλουστευτικός - στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.



Δεκτόν. Γιατί όμως; Εγώ το λέω γιατί ο ορισμός ενός πολύπλοκου συστήματος σαν μονοπώλια, πολύ περισσότερο όταν μονοπώλιο είναι κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο, που δεν υφίσταται στην Ελλάδα, είναι λανθασμένος. Δεν είναι καν δεδομένο ότι ένα μονοπώλιο είναι κακό πράγμα. Είναι σαν να λες ότι η εναλλακτική διαδρομή φορτίου* είναι καλύτερη από την τμηματοποίηση, χωρίς καν να αναλύεις τους λόγους. Π.χ., το WTC κατέρρευσε ολοκληρωτικά γιατί ήταν κατασκευασμένο με λογικό *ΕΔΦ κι αυτό γιατί παλιότερα κτήρια, όπως το Ronan Point, κατέρρευσαν από ασήμαντες αιτίες ακριβώς γιατί δεν ήταν φτιαγμένα με ΕΔΦ. Όμως ο Ronan Point δεν έπεσε ολόκληρος αλλά μόνο ένα τμήμα του, γιατί -χωρίς να είναι αυτό συνειδητός σχεδιασμός- είχε κατασκευαστεί σε τμήματα. Αν λοιπόν είχε φτιαχτεί με ΕΔΦ δεν θα κατέρρεε ούτε λίγο, ενώ αν το WTC δεν ήταν φτιαγμένο με ΕΔΦ, πιθανότατα να κατέρρεε μόνο μερικώς. Βλέπεις στην δεύτερη περίπτωση η αφορμή κατάρρευσης ήταν ένα καθόλου ασήμαντο γεγονός και η μερική κατάρρευση θα θεωρούνταν αποδεκτή.

Αυτό λοιπόν είναι ένα εξοργιστικά απλό παράδειγμα της πολυπλοκότητας σχεδιασμού ουρανοξύστη και ποιες επιλογές αναμένεται να κάνει ο σχεδιαστής μηχανικός. Πάλι ακούγεται μπερδεμένο κι ας είναι μια απλή σύγκριση δυο περιπτώσεων. Η οικονομία είναι κι αυτή ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα που μάλιστα οι επιλογές που κάνει οποιοσδήποτε εμπλεκόμενος (ιδιώτης, κράτος, τραστ, οργανισμός) είναι στον αέρα, μέχρι κάποιον βαθμό. Το χρηματιστήριο, φέρ' ειπείν, δεν διαφέρει πολύ από τον καθαρό τζόγο· ούτε καν η αγορά ομολόγων.


----------



## rogne (Mar 10, 2012)

Ας σημειωθεί κι εδώ μια κομμουνιστική άποψη για τον πατατοπόλεμο των ημερών. Έχει οπωσδήποτε ενδιαφέρον, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί επιστρέφει το γάντι σε όσους έσπευσαν να το πετάξουν πρώτοι. Αξιοπρόσεκτο είναι επίσης ότι πρόκειται για μη Κομματική άποψη. 

Τέλος, αν και από Κομματική πηγή, να μην αφήσουμε απέξω και τον Καρατζαφέρη, με το "Κοινωνικό Παντοπωλείο" του. Είναι βέβαια ο ίδιος που ζήτησε σήμερα να κλείνονται οι "λαθρομετανάστες" σε "στρατόπεδα" (εδώ το βίντεο όπου ο Πρόεδρος προτείνει και ο Υπουργός κρατάει σημειώσεις) και "να τρώνε μόνο αν παράγουν", καθώς και να πυροβολούνται δια νόμου οι "κακοποιοί" από "πολίτες". Εκτός πατάτας αυτά (αλλά εντός σαλάτας)...


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2012)

Ελληγεννή, η απάντησή σου με αναγκάζει να γίνω ολίγον τι ωμός. Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι θα κάνω μια εξαίρεση από τον τρόπο που είχα επιλέξει εξαρχής να συμμετέχω στα πολιτικά νήματα – δηλαδή, όσο πατάει η γάτα. Η πολιτική ενότητα των αναρτήσεων της Λεξιλογίας σχεδιάστηκε εξαρχής με τρόπο εξισορροπητικό. Αλλά διαβλέπω το _ενδεχόμενο _η συνισταμένη που θα τείνει να βγει να είναι (κατά την αυθαίρετη και ατεκμηρίωτη γνώμη μου και προς μεγάλη λύπη μου, που μου κόβει την όρεξη για οτιδήποτε ιδιαίτερα δημιουργικό): των οικιών υμών εμπιμπραμένων, υμείς δικαίως άδετε ότι καλά κάνουν και καίγονται (γιατί δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα στη δική μου και, αφού επιδεικνύω την απαιτούμενη νομιμοφροσύνη, ευλόγως αναμένω ότι δεν θα φτάσει ποτέ – το λέω ωμά, όπως προανήγγειλα, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχω το ελαφρυντικό της ειλικρίνειας). Ναι, αλλά, αν αυτός που ακούει καίγεται και ο ίδιος, υπάρχουν ισχυρές πιθανότητες να μην το εκτιμήσει. Το enough is enough ισχύει για όλους. Εκείνο που λείπει από τα πολιτικά νήματα της Λεξιλογίας είναι πρωτίστως η αυτοσυγκράτηση της πλευράς (δηλαδή της άποψης, δεν είναι δυνατόν να ταυτιστεί με πρόσωπα) που επέλεξε να μιλάει έναντι εκείνης που επέλεξε (κατά πλειοψηφία) να μη μιλάει.

Έχουμε κάνει συζητήσεις στις οποίες μου έχει δοθεί η ευκαιρία να εκτιμήσω και τις γνώσεις σου και το μυαλό σου. Από την άλλη πλευρά, οι παρεμβάσεις σου σε νήματα πολιτικο-οικονομικο-κοινωνικού περιεχομένου - όπως π.χ. ο σαρωτικός και μη έχων χρείαν άλλων μαρτύρων ισχυρισμός σου ότι η τεχνολογία συνεπάγεται αυτομάτως ατομική ιδιοκτησία, με λίγα λόγια τον υπάρχοντα καπιταλισμό, για να συνεννοούμαστε (συγγνώμη, δεν το βρίσκω με την αναζήτηση για να βάλω λινκ) - μού έχουν δώσει την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα για μένα η συζήτηση μαζί σου για τέτοια θέματα. Ο Φουκουγιάμα, αφού πρώτα ενθυλάκωσε τα απαιτούμενα για διαπρεπείς λακέδες εκατομμύρια, το γύρισε στον καλαματιανό μπας και ενθυλακώσει κι άλλα εκατομμύρια, αλλά εσύ δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι πιστεύεις πως ζούμε το αέναο και άχρονο τέλος της ιστορίας. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι πιστεύεις πως ο υπάρχων κόσμος είναι ο καλύτερος δυνατός, όσο κι αν χειροτερέψει. Δικαίωμά σου. Αν συνεισφέρεις δημιουργικά στο κατ’ εξοχήν μεταφραστικό/ γλωσσικό φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας, είσαι προφανώς ευπρόσδεκτος. Κι εγώ προσωπικά ευχαρίστως θα συζητήσω μαζί σου, δεχόμενος τις εύστοχες διορθώσεις που μου κάνεις (έχω κατά νου την παρατήρησή σου σχετικά με τις πιστωτικές και χρεωστικές κάρτες, όπου είχες απόλυτο δίκιο, γιατί εγώ έτεινα να γενικεύσω αυθαίρετα τη γνώση για _μία_ κεντροευρωπαϊκή χώρα σε όλες, χωρίς περαιτέρω έρευνα).

Στη συγκεκριμένη απάντησή σου θα απαντήσω σχηματικά, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι δεν κατανόησες (ομολογουμένως, φταίω κυρίως εγώ) ότι το γκριζάρισμα της απάντησής μου σήμαινε ότι δεν έκρινα σκόπιμο να ανοίξει συζήτηση για το θέμα αυτό στο φόρουμ.

1) _Ορισμός των μονοπωλίων_: Αν δεχτείς σαν αυταπόδεικτη αλήθεια τους θεωρητικούς ορισμούς της νεοκλασικής σχολής, έχεις δίκιο. Στην τρέχουσα όμως χρήση, όσο κι αν δεχτούμε σαν θέσφατο τους ορισμούς αυτούς, “μονοπώλιο” σημαίνει δυστυχώς “ολιγοπώλιο”. Άρα: έχεις το δίκιο σου αλλά συγγνώμη, εγώ είμαι μεταφραστής και υποχρεούμαι να λαμβάνω υπόψη την τρέχουσα χρήση, δηλαδή τη γλωσσική (και _ταυτόσημα κοινωνικοπολιτική_) πραγματικότητα. Και όποιο δίκιο έχεις το χάνεις όταν λες ότι “δεν είναι καν δεδομένο ότι ένα μονοπώλιο είναι κακό πράγμα”. Πρώτον και κυριότερο, το “μονοπώλιο” θεωρείται "κακό" και από τους μεν και από τους δε. Δεν μπορείς να επικαλείσαι μια σχολή σκέψης και μετά να την γράφεις εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι για να εκφέρεις δογματικά έναν ισχυρισμό που την κάνει ρόμπα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ευπρόσδεκτο στη Λεξιλογία – και, παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι ένας από τους λόγους για τους οποίους συμμετέχω. Δεύτερον, ο επιστημονικομανής λόγος που καταφεύγει στην ηθικολογία σαν έσχατο επιχείρημα είναι – πάντα κατά την ατεκμηρίωτη γνώμη μου – _αξιοθρήνητος_.

2) _Γνώσεις μηχανικής_: Συγγνώμη, δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να κάνω αναζητήσεις για να καταλάβω πιο συγκεκριμένα αυτό που λες. Με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο. Αν θες, πίστεψε ότι αυτό δεν εμπεριέχει καμία προσωπική αιχμή – στην πραγματικότητα, δεν κρίνω την ουσία αυτών που λές, ο τρόπος που το λες είναι για μένα πολύ ουσιαστικότερος. Η ζωή είναι δύσκολη, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να πέσω κάτω κι απ’ τον Ντεγκώλ στη γνώμη του για τους ειδικούς! Όταν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί καταλάβουν σε ποιο σύστημα ανήκουν, τι ρόλο παίζουν, τι είναι καθοριστικό στην πράξη και πώς καθορίζεται, το ξανασυζητάμε.

3) _Η οικονομία:_ Λες ότι _“ Η οικονομία είναι κι αυτή ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα που μάλιστα οι επιλογές που κάνει οποιοσδήποτε εμπλεκόμενος (ιδιώτης, κράτος, τραστ, οργανισμός) είναι στον αέρα, μέχρι κάποιον βαθμό. Το χρηματιστήριο, φέρ' ειπείν, δεν διαφέρει πολύ από τον καθαρό τζόγο· ούτε καν η αγορά ομολόγων”_. Ωραία ξεμπλέκεις, αλλά πού είναι η συνοχή σε όσα λες; Ορίζεις εξαρχής _επιστημονικομανώς_ την οικονομία σαν (περίπου μαθηματικό) σύστημα. Για να το πω πολύ απλά: ξεκινάς από μια αφηρημένη έννοια της οικονομίας ως μαθηματικού συστήματος στο οποίο οι μεταβλητές (“ιδιώτης, κράτος, τραστ, οργανισμός”) μεταβάλλονται – τό ’χει η φύση τους! – και ιδού, μας προκύπτει η τελική τιμή. Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω περαιτέρω, γιατί κινδυνεύω να εκτραχυνθώ. Μία μόνο συμβουλή μεγαλύτερου προς νεότερο: διάβασε και λίγη ιστορία, _αν τυχόν σε ενδιαφέρει τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει_. Δεν είναι πανάκεια, αλλά είναι άκρως ψυχωφελές. Ομολογουμένως, λες και κάτι πολύ σωστό για το χρηματιστήριο, αλλά μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις πραγματικά τι λες. Ναι, αναμφισβήτητα τζόγος είναι, αλλά εσύ δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι το ανάγεις σε μια θεωρία παιγνίων ροβινσωνικώς αυθύπαρκτων παικτών. Διανοητικά κομψό, ιστορικά άκρως ευφάνταστο. Ξεχνάς π.χ. ότι στον κατά κυριολεξία τζόγο πλήρωνε αυτός που έχανε. Το αναμφισβήτητο γεγονός ότι στην περίπτωσή μας τείνει να μην πληρώνει,_ κατά μέσο όρο_, αυτός που χάνει στον τζόγο αλλά άλλοι (μην πω ποιοι, όλοι ξέρουμε), θα έπρεπε να σε βάλει σε άλλου είδους σκέψεις. Το ότι ο χρηματιστηριακός τζόγος καθορίζει τη λεγόμενη “πραγματική οικονομία” νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να κάνει τον καθένα μας να αναρωτηθεί μήπως η “πραγματική οικονομία” βρίσκεται σε _σοβαρή_ κρίση. Τόσο σοβαρή, που ακόμα κι όσοι δηλώνουν οπαδοί των απανταχού εξουσιών κινδυνεύουν να μην τη βγάλουν καθαρή. C’est la vie capitaliste! Στις συζητήσεις μου με ανθρώπους με τους οποίους έχουμε πάρα πολλά κοινωνικο-πολιτικο-οικονομικά κοινά, αρέσκομαι να επαναλαμβάνω ότι “δεν είμαστε άρχοντες των εννοιών”. Είναι κι αυτό μέρος μιας πραγματικής κρίσης, τα ήξεις αφίξεις μάς τελειώνουν. Οι καλές προθέσεις – το ανέφερα κάπου ρητά ότι επικρατούν συντριπτικά στη Λεξιλογία – μπορεί να ακυρωθούν στο πιτς φιτίλι. Έχουμε πόλεμο, my dear Watson. Δεν αμφισβητώ την ειλικρίνεια όσων δεν τον ήθελαν, αλλά βέβαια δεν τους ρώτησαν. C’est la vie capitaliste!

Είναι νομίζω προφανές ότι η απάντησή σου στον Δαεμάνο με _εξόργισε_. Εκείνος σου μιλάει μετά λόγου γνώσεως και βιωματικά, δηλώνει κιόλας ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανταπαντήσει γιατί (απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα) πιστεύει ότι η επέκταση στα πολιτικοκοινωνικά κινδυνεύει να τινάξει στον αέρα τη Λεξιλογία, κι εσύ τι βρίσκεις να πεις; Αυτά που είπες, και που τα σχολιάζω με υπεράνθρωπη λεπτότητα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου.

Πρακτικό συμπέρασμα: Δεν πρόκειται να κάνω άλλη παρέμβαση στο νήμα αυτό. Ελληγεννή, πέρα από το αυτονόητο δικαίωμα απάντησής σου στο ποστ μου, στείλε μου p.m., αν κρίνεις ότι θέλεις κάποιες διευκρινίσεις. Διευκρινίζω ωστόσο κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου ότι δεσμεύομαι να απαντήσω μόνο σε ερωτήσεις που θεωρώ (αυθαίρετα κτλ.) ουσιαστικές. Δεν έχω ούτε διάθεση ούτε χρόνο να ξεκινάω ατέλειωτες συζητήσεις με ανθρώπους που είναι απολύτως πεπεισμένοι για κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό απ’ ό,τι πιστεύω με βάση την πείρα μιας ζωής. Δεν τρέφω καμία προσωπική αντιπαλότητα απέναντί σου, αν θες το πιστεύεις, αν δεν θες θα κάνεις ένα ακόμα λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι ακόμα κι αν νομίζεις ότι επηρεάζεσαι από καρτέλ, υπάρχουν και μικρότερες εταιρείες με φθηνότερα προϊόντα. Ειδικά για γάλα, υπάρχουν δεκάδες μικρές φίρμες, που πουλάνε γάλα είτε σε χαρτονένιο κουτί είτε σε γυάλινο μπουκάλι.


Ειλικρινά με κάνεις να αναρωτιέμαι πότε μπήκες τελευταία φορά σε ελληνικό σ/μ. :) Τα γάλατα των μικρότερων παραγωγών είναι όλα σε ψηλότερες τιμές από εκείνα των «μεγάλων αδελφών» του γάλατος. Τα μόνα γάλατα που σπάνε το ευρώ προς τα κάτω είναι τα co-branded των αλυσίδων.

ΥΓ Τα οποία co-branded των αλυσίδων κάνουν άτομα με οικολογική συνείδηση, όπως η Παλάβρα, να αγοράζουν προϊόντα που δεν είναι φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον, αφού έρχονται από τις Αυστρογερμανίες στην Ελλάδα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2012)

Βρε μπελά που βάζει κανείς στο κεφάλι του για να εκφέρει μια γνώμη. Με την πολιτική ασχολούμαι από ελάχιστα ως καθόλου, αλλά το νήμα αυτό έχει προεκτάσεις οικονομίας κι εκεί εστιάζω. Αναγνωρίζω το δικαίωμά σου να μην θέλεις να απαντήσεις ούτε εσύ ούτε ο Daeman ούτε κανείς, ωστόσο εγώ θα ανταπαντήσω, γιατί αφενός μού δίνεται αυτό το δικαίωμα, αφετέρου δεν το εκμεταλλεύομαι για να προσβάλω κανέναν.

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν είναι ούτε κοντινή η άποψή μου στο να πιστεύω ότι το σημερινό σύστημα είναι το καλύτερο. Να διευκρινήσω ότι άλλο πράγμα η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία κι άλλο το υπάρχον σύστημα (που πρακτικά δεν είναι ένα σύστημα παγκόσμιο. Δεν λειτουργεί η οικονομία με τους ίδιους όρους, παγκοσμίως). Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι η εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας είναι εφικτή μόνο από δυτικού τύπου καπιταλιστική οικονομία. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι καθίσταται μη βιώσιμη η τόσο γρήγορη τεχνολογική εξέλιξη, αν δεν πρόκειται για ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Αρέσει ή όχι, αυτό είναι ιστορικό γεγονός, όχι θεωρία. Και φυσικά μπορώ να επεκταθώ αν ζητήσει κανείς διευκρινήσεις. Δεν φοβάμαι να τεκμηριώσω τον λόγο μου.

Για την οικονομία τώρα. Όχι, δεν είναι αμιγώς μαθηματικό σύστημα, είναι χαοτικό*. Υπολείπεται των μαθηματικών μοντέλων σε προβλεπτικότητα. Η προβλεπτικότητά της εξαντλείται στην θεωρία. Αυτό περί χρηματιστηρίου και επιρροής αποτελεί επίσης απλούστευση. Ένα χρηματιστήριο μπορεί να πάει χάλια και η κρατική οικονομία να είναι μια χαρά και τούμπαλιν. Ακόμα και η οικονομία των ίδιων των εταιρειών που βυθίζονται στο χρηματιστήριο, μπορεί να είναι μια χαρά. Η επιρροή του χρηματιστήριου στην αγορά και της αγοράς στο χρηματιστήριο είναι έμμεση και το μέγεθός της εξαρτάται κι από άλλους κοινωνικοπολιτικούς παράγοντες.

Το σημαντικότερο όμως που πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς για το σημερινό σύστημα, είναι ότι αποτελεί patchwork συγκυριών και σύμμειξη διαφορετικών συστημάτων. Κανείς δεν το σχεδίασε, γι' αυτό και δεν λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά για κανέναν. Για ιστορικούς λόγους, η παγκόσμια οικονομία είχε πολλές διαφορετικές ταχύτητες. Εδώ καλά-καλά μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν υπήρχε ομοιογενές και σταθερό σύστημα για το πώς ορίζεται η δυνατότητα κάθε κράτους να κόβει χρήμα. Είναι λογικό ένας τέτοιος αχταρμάς να είναι δυσλειτουργικός και χαοτικός.

Τέλος, αν μου επιτρέπεται, εγώ θεωρώ δογματική την γνώμη που καταφεύγει σε πείρες μιας ζωής. Η πείρα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από επαρκή αιτιολόγηση και επιστημονική προσέγγιση, αλλιώς είναι σαν instant win ("Δεν ξέρεις εσύ, εγώ τα έζησα" "δηλαδή;" "δεν θα επεκταθώ"). Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο 20ος αιώνας κατέρριψε την πείρα των προηγούμενων 50. Δεν το λέω με καμμιά διάθεση να προσβάλω.

ΥΓ: Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως ένα άσχετο νήμα μπορεί να τινάξει στον αέρα ένα φόρουμ ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος. Ούτε τι σχέση έχει αυτό με εμένα, λες κι εγώ το άνοιξα ή λες και η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα ήταν δική μου ιδέα.
ΥΓ2: Για να συνεννοούμαστε, με εκνευρίζουν τα συνεχή "κατά την γνώμη μου" και "εγώ πιστεύω" μη τυχόν και θεωρηθεί ότι προβάλλω τα γραφόμενά μου σαν θεσφατικές αλήθειες. Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι όταν κάποιος μιλάει ή γράφει και δεν χρησιμοποιεί παραπομπές, εκφράζει αυτόματα την δική του γνώμη. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, βάζουμε παραπομπές. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα τα παραπάνω τα έβγαλα απ' τον εγκέφαλό μου. Έχω κάνει οικονομική θεωρία συν του ότι έχω διαβάσει αρκετά, γιατί είναι από τους τομείς που με ενδιαφέρουν.


* απλουστευτικά, να διευκρινήσω ότι χαοτικό είναι ένα μη γραμμικό σύστημα που είναι αδύνατον να οριστούν όλες του οι μεταβλητές ή/και οι μεταξύ τους σχέσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ειλικρινά με κάνεις να αναρωτιέμαι πότε μπήκες τελευταία φορά σε ελληνικό σ/μ. :) Τα γάλατα των μικρότερων παραγωγών είναι όλα σε ψηλότερες τιμές από εκείνα των «μεγάλων αδελφών» του γάλατος. Τα μόνα γάλατα που σπάνε το ευρώ προς τα κάτω είναι τα co-branded των αλυσίδων.
> 
> ΥΓ Τα οποία co-branded των αλυσίδων κάνουν άτομα με οικολογική συνείδηση, όπως η Παλάβρα, να αγοράζουν προϊόντα που δεν είναι φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον, αφού έρχονται από τις Αυστρογερμανίες στην Ελλάδα...



Ναι, αλλά σκέψου ότι έτσι υποστηρίζεις τους μικρότερους παραγωγούς.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πίνω γάλα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

Για τα γάλατα θα περίμενα το γάλα μικρών παραγωγών να είναι ακριβότερο από το γάλα της Δέλτα π.χ. με το σκεπτικό ότι οι μικροί παραγωγοί δεν έχουν τις οικονομίες κλίμακας της Δέλτα. Κι αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η Δέλτα κερδοσκοπεί, με το να επιλέξει ο μικρός παραγωγός να πουλάει πιο ακριβά από τη Δελτα αυξάνει το κέρδος του κι έτσι μπορεί να επιζήσει στον ανταγωνισμό της Δέλτα. Οι μικροί παραγωγοί μπορούν να διαφοροποιηθούν από τη Δέλτα με το να προωθούν το γάλα τους ως πιο "αγνό', "παραδοσιακό", "τοπικό", "φυσικό", "ορεινό" κλπ (εισαγωγικά, γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι τα γάλατα αυτά είναι αγνότερα, φυσικότερα κλπ), κι έτσι ο καταναλωτής δέχεται την αυξημένη τιμή (πάντα σε σχέση με τη Δέλτα). Γενικά δεν θα μου φαινόταν έξυπνη κίνηση το να προσπαθήσεις να ανταγωνιστείς ένα καρτέλ στην τιμή αν είσαι μικρομεσαίος.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Τα οποία co-branded των αλυσίδων κάνουν άτομα με οικολογική συνείδηση, όπως η Παλάβρα, να αγοράζουν προϊόντα που δεν είναι φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον, αφού έρχονται από τις Αυστρογερμανίες στην Ελλάδα...


Ξέρεις πόσες τύψεις έχω κάθε φορά που παίρνω το μπουκάλι από το ράφι; Από την άλλη όμως, ε, δε γίνεται να αγοράζω «ελληνικά» για να επωφελούνται οι μεγάλες γαλακτοβιομηχανίες. Αναμένω τη στιγμή που οι μικροί παραγωγοί θα αρχίσουν να πουλάνε απευθείας στον καταναλωτή, κάπως όπως αγοράζω και λάδι τόσα χρόνια, ποιότητας αν όχι εφάμιλλης, τουλάχιστον κοντινής με αυτήν της SBE Oil Industries  Και έχεις δίκιο, φυσικά, τα προϊόντα των μικρών παραγωγών που είναι «ορεινά» και τέτοια είναι πολύ πιο ακριβά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

Ούτε με τέσσερις ζωές ποδηλασία όλη την Καρέα-Αλίμου δεν ξεχρεώνεις το διοξείδιο με το οποίο φόρτωσες την οικουμένη!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2012)

Σιγά μην κάνω ποδηλασία την Καρέα-Αλίμου! Ξέρεις πόσο θα κάψει το ασθενοφόρο που θα με πάει μετά στο νοσοκομείο; Για να μη σου πω για το βίντσι που θα χρειαστεί για να με σηκώσει από κάτω


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Σπάνια νήμα έχει επαληθεύσει τον τίτλο του όσο αυτό.

Εμένα μου τράβηξε πολύ το ενδιαφέρον η πρόκληση που απευθύνει η σελίδα του ιστολόγου όπου μας παρέπεμψε ο rogne 
http://leninreloaded.blogspot.com/2012/03/blog-post_5903.html
και που λέει (εκεί στο τέλος):
[…] γιατί δεν ξεκινούμε όλοι μαζί, χέρι-χέρι, από σήμερα κιόλας, το κίνημα για την κοινωνικοποίηση της παραγωγής τροφίμων, τον συνεταιρισμό των μικροπαραγωγών, και τον κεντρικό σχεδιασμό στην παραγωγή με βάση τις λαϊκές ανάγκες και όχι, για παράδειγμα, τις ντιρεκτίβες των Βρυξελλών; Όχι αύριο ή μεθαύριο, αναμένοντας την έλευση του σοσιαλισμού, αλλά σήμερα, τώρα. Διαδηλώσεις και οργανωτικές πρωτοβουλίες σε όλη τη χώρα που να απαιτούν τα παραπάνω, με συμμετοχή των αγροτών, των φτωχών λαϊκών στρωμάτων, και σύσσωμης της αριστεράς […] και όποιου άλλου λογίζει τον εαυτό του αριστερό. Σοσιαλισμός των τροφίμων, της υλικής βάσης της ανθρώπινης ζωής. Είναι ένα καλό σημείο για να ξεκινήσει κανείς τον σοσιαλιστικό μετασχηματισμό. Πιθανώς, το καλύτερο δυνατό εναρκτήριο σημείο, μιας και όλοι γνωρίζουν πόσο εφιαλτικό πράγμα είναι η πείνα. Εκτός αν στην πραγματικότητα, δεν είναι ακριβώς το ΚΚΕ που παραπέμπει τον σοσιαλισμό στις καλένδες της «Δευτέρας Παρουσίας».

Από τα πιο ωραία που έχω διαβάσει τελευταία και που δεν θα το θεωρούσα καθόλου ρομαντικό, το πολύ να πρέπει να παλέψει για κάποιες αλλαγές στην ΚΑΠ. Αλλά: Να πρόκειται για κοινωνικοποίηση, χωρίς τα κόμματα, και να λειτουργήσει σαν ιδιωτική μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρεία κοινωνικής ευθύνης χωρίς να καταργηθούν ούτε οι μικρές ιδιωτικές πρωτοβουλίες ούτε τα μονοπώλια, με υποστήριξη από το κράτος μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που γίνεται στοχευμένος πόλεμος από κάποιο καρτέλ (π.χ. τεχνητή μείωση τιμών). Προσλήψεις κομματικών φίλων και αφισοκολλητών και των τοιούτων, ούτε σαν σκέψη. Μόνο οι καλύτεροι μάνατζερ θα περνάνε την πόρτα της, που θα χειρίζονται σωστά το μαστίγιο και το καρότο. Θα υπακούει σε ειδικά προσαρμοσμένους νόμους της ρομποτικής:

1.	Η εταιρεία δε θα κάνει κάτι που θα μπορεί να βλάψει το κοινωνικό σύνολο, ούτε με την αδράνειά της θα επιτρέψει να συμβεί κάτι σε βάρος της κοινωνίας.
2.	Η εταιρεία πρέπει να υπακούει τις διαταγές που τις δίνει η κοινωνία, εκτός αν αυτές οι διαταγές έρχονται σε αντίθεση με τον πρώτο νόμο.
3.	Η εταιρεία οφείλει να προστατεύει την ύπαρξή της εφόσον αυτό δεν συγκρούεται με τον πρώτο και τον δεύτερο νόμο.

Ρίξτε και άλλες ιδέες, εγώ για ένα σπρώξιμο πέρασα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

Μερικά προβλήματα που μπορώ να σκεφτώ:
Οι μικροπαραγωγοί είναι συνεταιρισμένοι. 
Η παραγωγή δεν γίνεται με βάση τις ανάγκες της Ελληνικής αγοράς γιατί υπάρχουν κι οι εξαγωγές. 
Οι αγρότες είναι πρωτίστως επιχειρηματίες και όχι χαρωποί πωλητές της λαϊκής. 
Τα σουπερμάρκετ, ελληνικά και ξένα, προσφέρουν στον αγρότη και σιγουριά ότι έχει βρει αγοραστή και μια μικρή προκαταβολή για να ζήσει μέχρι να αρχίσει η παραγωγή. Με αντάλλαγμα μικρότερο κέρδος και ξεζούμισμα, αλλά προφανώς πολλοί αγρότες ζυγίζουν τα υπέρ και τα κατά και αποφασίζουν υπέρ. 
Και γιατί ο σύγχρονος καταναλωτής θέλει τις μπανάνες του όλο το χρόνο. Και μέχρι να μετακινηθεί η Ελλάδα νοτιότερα μπανάνες δεν πρόκειται να καλλιεργήσουμε. Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος για τις μπανάνες υπάρχει συλλογική συμφωνία ΕΕ και αναπτυσσόμενων μπανανοπαραγωγών χωρών. Όπως πιθανόν να υπάρχουν συμφωνίες και για άλλα αγροτικά προϊόντα. 
Και γιατί εισάγουμε πολλά αγροτικά προϊόντα, από αλεύρι μέχρι αφυδατωμένο χυμό πορτοκαλιού. 
Οι "ντιρεκτίβες των Βρυξελλών" έφεραν στην Ελλάδα την καλλιέργεια ακτινιδίων και πιο πρόσφατα την καλλιέργεια ροδιού (που είναι πιο ευνοϊκή και ωφέλιμη για τον παραγωγό καλλιέργεια από τα οπωροκηπευτικά). 
Και τέλος, θα δεχτεί η γενιά των ξεκομμένων από τη φύση το ξεβόλεμα;


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...ποιότητας αν όχι εφάμιλλης, τουλάχιστον κοντινής με αυτήν της SBE Oil Industries



Η SBE Oil Industries ευχαριστεί για τη γκρίζα διαφήμιση και σας στέλνει ένα μπιτόνι (πετρ)έλαιο θέρμανσης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

@SBE: Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτό που έχω στο νου μου και προσπάθησα να περιγράψω. Ίσως βοηθήσουν οι σύντομες απαντήσεις μου:


Οι μικροπαραγωγοί είναι συνεταιρισμένοι. (Ο καθένας θα μπορεί να διαλέξει σε ποιον θα διαθέσει την παραγωγή του.)
Η παραγωγή δεν γίνεται με βάση τις ανάγκες της Ελληνικής αγοράς γιατί υπάρχουν κι οι εξαγωγές. (Με κριτήριο το συμφέρον της κοινωνίας οι εξαγωγές θα αποτελούν κύρια πηγή εσόδων και θα πρέπει να αυξηθούν. Θα μπορούσε να κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά ένας τέτοιος κολοσσός, π.χ. διαφήμιση ομπρέλα, έλεγχος, διαβάθμιση και διασφάλιση ποιότητας. Σκέψου ότι δεν θα μπορεί ένας μικροπαραγωγός να χαλάσει το καλό όνομα της χώρας. Rebranding Greece!)
Οι αγρότες είναι πρωτίστως επιχειρηματίες και όχι χαρωποί πωλητές της λαϊκής. (Και επιχειρηματικά να συνεχίσουν να σκέφτονται. Πώς αλλιώς;)
Τα σουπερμάρκετ, ελληνικά και ξένα, προσφέρουν στον αγρότη και σιγουριά ότι έχει βρει αγοραστή και μια μικρή προκαταβολή για να ζήσει μέχρι να αρχίσει η παραγωγή. Με αντάλλαγμα μικρότερο κέρδος και ξεζούμισμα, αλλά προφανώς πολλοί αγρότες ζυγίζουν τα υπέρ και τα κατά και αποφασίζουν υπέρ. (Τώρα δεν υπάρχει αυτό που περιγράφω. Τι ζυγίζουν οι αγρότες;)
Και γιατί ο σύγχρονος καταναλωτής θέλει τις μπανάνες του όλο το χρόνο. Και μέχρι να μετακινηθεί η Ελλάδα νοτιότερα μπανάνες δεν πρόκειται να καλλιεργήσουμε. Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος για τις μπανάνες υπάρχει συλλογική συμφωνία ΕΕ και αναπτυσσόμενων μπανανοπαραγωγών χωρών. Όπως πιθανόν να υπάρχουν συμφωνίες και για άλλα αγροτικά προϊόντα. (Δεν περιέγραψα κάτι που δεν θα λειτουργεί με συνθήκες αγοράς. Μα προχτές έγραφα ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις απομονωμένος από τις αγορές.)
Και γιατί εισάγουμε πολλά αγροτικά προϊόντα, από αλεύρι μέχρι αφυδατωμένο χυμό πορτοκαλιού. (Στο χέρι μας (σχεδόν) είναι να αποφασίζουμε τι μας συμφέρει να εισάγουμε και τι να παράγουμε μόνοι μας.)
Οι "ντιρεκτίβες των Βρυξελλών" έφεραν στην Ελλάδα την καλλιέργεια ακτινιδίων και πιο πρόσφατα την καλλιέργεια ροδιού (που είναι πιο ευνοϊκή και ωφέλιμη για τον παραγωγό καλλιέργεια από τα οπωροκηπευτικά). (Η λογική δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τις σωστές ντιρεκτίβες. Η εταιρεία που περιγράφω θα διέπεται από ορθολογισμό, όχι από δόγματα και φοβίες. Θα επιδιώξει να αλλάξει τις λανθασμένες ντιρεκτίβες.)
Και τέλος, θα δεχτεί η γενιά των ξεκομμένων από τη φύση το ξεβόλεμα; (Να βάλουμε τους μετανάστες στα χωράφια αντί στα στρατόπεδα…  Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μπαίνει τέλος στο βόλεμα.)


Αυτό που έχω στη σκέψη μου έχει δύο τεράστια προβλήματα, που δεν είναι δύσκολο να τα σκεφτούμε: 
(α) μια εταιρεία που θα λειτουργεί μακριά από κόμματα, μικροπολιτικές, μικροσυμφέροντα, τη διαφθορά από πάνω και από μέσα.
(β) την επιδίωξη νέων ισορροπιών στις σχέσεις με τις νεοαναπτυσσόμενες, στο πλαίσιο της παγκοσμιοποίησης. Εδώ θα παιχτεί το μέλλον της Δύσης γενικότερα. Δύσκολη συζήτηση που θέλει δικό της νήμα. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις φράγματα στο εμπόριο με την Κίνα, αλλά δεν μπορείς και να επιτρέψεις να σου διαλύσει την οικονομία. Τι κάνεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω μικρότερες τιμές ούτε όταν ο παραγωγός πουλάει απευθείας, όπως γίνεται πολλές φορές στις λαϊκές. Μάλιστα ήταν ο παραγωγός που φέσωσε όταν περάσαμε στο ευρώ και έστειλε το ματσάκι μαϊντανό στα 50 λεπτά από τις 50 δραχμές, στις λαϊκές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Ελπίζω η περιπτωσιολογία της προσωπικής εμπειρίας και του παραγωγού που προσπαθεί να δει ποιον κώλο μπορεί να πιάσει να μην έχει σχέση και να μην επιδιώκει να ακυρώσει αυτά που προσπαθώ να περιγράψω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2012)

Θα καταθέσω μια απορία μου για την ισχύουσα κατάσταση: 

Όποιος έχει πάει στη λαϊκή, ξέρει ότι σε πολλούς πάγκους υπάρχουν ταμπέλες "Παραγωγός" -- μάλλον για να συγκινήσουν τον καταναλωτή ότι αυτός είναι πιο παραγωγικό μέλος της κοινωνίας και δεν είναι ένας απλός έμπορος ή απλώς για να σε πείσουν ότι το προϊόν είναι πιο ποιοτικό και πιο φρέσκο. Αφού λοιπόν η ύπαρξη μεσαζόντων αυξάνει τις τιμές των προϊόντων, γιατί οι παραγωγοί δεν πουλάνε πιο φτηνά, αλλά καρπώνονται τεράστιο κέρδος σε σχέση με τους συναδέλφους τους που δεν έχουν πάγκο στη λαϊκή;


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το εξήγησα μόλις, όσο πιο γλαφυρά μπορούσα.


----------



## anef (Mar 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα αυτά κατατέθηκαν σαν παραεπιστημονική φαντασία, μη μου βάζετε περιορισμούς και στη φαντασία! Η ουσία του ερωτήματος έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσο ένα κομουνιστικό καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα, το οποίο δεν έχει καμιά σημασία πώς ανέβηκε και πώς μένει στην εξουσία, μπορεί να αποκοπεί εντελώς από τον τρόπο που τα μονοπώλια (και άλλες οικονομικές δυνάμεις) ορίζουν τη μοίρα (και) του δικού μας τόπου.



Βάζοντάς με σε ένα πλαίσιο επιστημονικής φαντασίας, μου ζητάς να σου απαντήσω με χρησμούς και δεν μπορώ :). Η απάντηση στην ουσία του ερωτήματός σου υπάρχει μέσα στο κείμενο του Lenin Reloaded που παρέθεσε ο rogne: με ένα κίνημα που θα έχει τη θέληση να αποκοπεί από τα μονοπώλια. Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι σχεδιάζοντας μια (αγροτική) οικονομία με βάση τις λαϊκές ανάγκες ένα τέτοιο κίνημα θα μπορέσει να μείνει μέσα στην ΕΕ και δεν θα συγκρουστεί π.χ. με τα καρτέλ γάλακτος; Όχι γιατί θα το λέει το ΚΚΕ, αλλά γιατί το ίδιο θα θέλει να επιβάλει μια τέτοια οικονομία.

Για τα άλλα σύντομα και πάλι: συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη, όταν λέμε μονοπώλια εννοούμε φυσικά και τα ολιγοπώλια, με τα καρτέλ που σχηματίζουν. Τώρα, γιατί αυτά τα περιορίζετε στον ελληνικό χώρο, δεν ξέρω. Επειδή ρίχνει η ΕΕ πρόστιμα στη Microsoft αυτό σημαίνει πως η Microsoft δεν είναι πια μονοπώλιο; Η «μίζα» που παίρνουν τα κράτη και η ΕΕ θεωρείται χτύπημα κατά των μονοπωλίων και των καρτέλ; Τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω τι συζητάμε: εκατομμύρια Αφρικανών έχουν πεθάνει από AIDS γιατί τα –ανύπαρκτα κατά τα άλλα- μονοπώλια των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών δεν επέτρεπαν τη χρήση φτηνών γενοσήμων. Αγροτικές οικονομίες ολόκληρων κρατών εξαρτώνται από μονοπώλια στον χώρο των τροφίμων, όπως η Monsanto. Και πάει λέγοντας.

Το σχόλιο του rogne για τον Χρυσοχοΐδη που κρατάει σημειώσεις σ' αυτά που λέει ο Καρατζαφέρης αξίζει δικό του νήμα. Η αστική τάξη στην Ελλάδα (και όχι μόνο, αν θυμηθούμε και τις δηλώσεις Μπαρόζο) φαίνεται παραπάνω από πρόθυμη να χρησιμοποιήσει τους φασίστες στην πάλη της κατά των κινημάτων, αν χρειαστεί. Οι λάιτ φασίστες στην κυβέρνηση (και στα ΜΜΕ μονίμως), η υιοθέτηση ρατσιστικής, ακροδεξιάς ορολογίας από «σοσιαλιστές» υπουργούς (το «δεν χωράμε άλλοι» του Παπουτσή, η «ωρολογιακή βόμβα» του Λοβέρδου, οι επιμελείς σημειώσεις του Χρυσοχοΐδη) είναι ενδείξεις άκρως ανησυχητικές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2012)

anef said:


> Τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω τι συζητάμε: εκατομμύρια Αφρικανών έχουν πεθάνει από AIDS γιατί τα –ανύπαρκτα κατά τα άλλα- μονοπώλια των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών δεν επέτρεπαν τη χρήση φτηνών γενοσήμων.



Γενόσημα φτιάχνονται μόνο μετά την λήξη της πατέντας. Η πατέντα διασφαλίζει ότι η εταιρεία θα βγάλει τα έξοδά της για την πολυετή έρευνα μελέτης του φαρμάκου και θα βγάλει και κέρδος.

Μάντεψε τι, όμως! Αυτά τα φάρμακα είναι φτιαγμένα από δυτικές φαρμακοβιομηχανίες γιατί μόνο αυτές μπορούν να ξοδέψουν αμύθητα ποσά για έρευνα. Ένα κράτος δεν μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να ξοδέψει και για τεχνολογία και για ιατρική και για αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία και για άλλα ένα δισεκατομμύριο πράγματα. Ακόμη και η ΕΣΣΔ, που απομυζούσε τα χίλια και ένα κρατίδιά της, με τον άπειρο πλούτο της Σιβηρίας στο χέρι της, δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά. Πιο αυτάρκης δεν γίνεται.

Σε ένα κομμουνιστικό σύστημα δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο για να φάει κανείς τα νιάτα του σε έρευνες. Γιατί να μην κάνει μια πολύ πιο εύκολη και ξέγοιαστη δουλειά;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2012)

anef said:


> Βάζοντάς με σε ένα πλαίσιο επιστημονικής φαντασίας, μου ζητάς να σου απαντήσω με χρησμούς και δεν μπορώ :). Η απάντηση στην ουσία του ερωτήματός σου υπάρχει μέσα στο κείμενο του Lenin Reloaded που παρέθεσε ο rogne: με ένα κίνημα που θα έχει τη θέληση να αποκοπεί από τα μονοπώλια. Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι σχεδιάζοντας μια (αγροτική) οικονομία με βάση τις λαϊκές ανάγκες ένα τέτοιο κίνημα θα μπορέσει να μείνει μέσα στην ΕΕ και δεν θα συγκρουστεί π.χ. με τα καρτέλ γάλακτος; Όχι γιατί θα το λέει το ΚΚΕ, αλλά γιατί το ίδιο θα θέλει να επιβάλει μια τέτοια οικονομία.
> 
> Για τα άλλα σύντομα και πάλι: συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη, όταν λέμε μονοπώλια εννοούμε φυσικά και τα ολιγοπώλια, με τα καρτέλ που σχηματίζουν. Τώρα, γιατί αυτά τα περιορίζετε στον ελληνικό χώρο, δεν ξέρω. Επειδή ρίχνει η ΕΕ πρόστιμα στη Microsoft αυτό σημαίνει πως η Microsoft δεν είναι πια μονοπώλιο; Η «μίζα» που παίρνουν τα κράτη και η ΕΕ θεωρείται χτύπημα κατά των μονοπωλίων και των καρτέλ; Τέλος πάντων, δεν ξέρω τι συζητάμε: εκατομμύρια Αφρικανών έχουν πεθάνει από AIDS γιατί τα –ανύπαρκτα κατά τα άλλα- μονοπώλια των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών δεν επέτρεπαν τη χρήση φτηνών γενοσήμων. Αγροτικές οικονομίες ολόκληρων κρατών εξαρτώνται από μονοπώλια στον χώρο των τροφίμων, όπως η Monsanto. Και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> Το σχόλιο του rogne για τον Χρυσοχοΐδη που κρατάει σημειώσεις σ' αυτά που λέει ο Καρατζαφέρης αξίζει δικό του νήμα. Η αστική τάξη στην Ελλάδα (και όχι μόνο, αν θυμηθούμε και τις δηλώσεις Μπαρόζο) φαίνεται παραπάνω από πρόθυμη να χρησιμοποιήσει τους φασίστες στην πάλη της κατά των κινημάτων, αν χρειαστεί. Οι λάιτ φασίστες στην κυβέρνηση (και στα ΜΜΕ μονίμως), η υιοθέτηση ρατσιστικής, ακροδεξιάς ορολογίας από «σοσιαλιστές» υπουργούς (το «δεν χωράμε άλλοι» του Παπουτσή, η «ωρολογιακή βόμβα» του Λοβέρδου, οι επιμελείς σημειώσεις του Χρυσοχοΐδη) είναι ενδείξεις άκρως ανησυχητικές.



Δεν ξέρω από πού συνάγεται ότι η αστική τάξη στην Ελλάδα φαίνεται παραπάνω από πρόθυμη να χρησιμοποιήσει τους φασίστες στην πάλη της κατά των κινημάτων. Η πρόταση αυτή μου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον αυθαίρετη, από πολλές απόψεις. Ασχέτως αυτού, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι: πώς διασφαλίζεται ότι το κρατικό μονοπώλιο που θα μπορούσε να επιβληθεί (βασίζομαι σε προηγούμενη αναφορά σου περί κεντρικού σχεδιασμού) θα είναι αδιάβλητο στη διαφθορά; Θέλω να πω, πώς διασφαλίζεις ότι, ακόμα και σε μια λαϊκή επανάσταση και σε μια «κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής», εκείνοι που θα είναι υπεύθυνοι για το σύστημα θα αντιμετωπίζουν όλο τον κόσμο ως ίσο;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 10, 2012)

anef said:


> Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι σχεδιάζοντας μια (αγροτική) οικονομία με βάση τις λαϊκές ανάγκες ένα τέτοιο κίνημα θα μπορέσει να μείνει μέσα στην ΕΕ και δεν θα συγκρουστεί π.χ. με τα καρτέλ γάλακτος;



Από το κείμενο του Lenin Reloaded μού δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία σχετικά με την αγροτική οικονομία και τις λαϊκές ανάγκες (παραθέτω εδώ την anef γιατί το επανέλαβε, αλλά την απευθύνω προς όλους): όταν λέμε "λαϊκές ανάγκες", εννοούμε κάτι διαφορετικό από το προφανές, ότι δηλαδή ο κόσμος χρειάζεται τα αναγκαία αγροτικά προϊόντα στη χαμηλότερη δυνατή τιμή; Αν όχι, αν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, αυτό δεν φέρνει σε σύγκρουση τα συμφέροντα της κοινωνίας με τα συμφέροντα των αγροτών οι οποίοι θέλουν να πουλήσουν όσο το δυνατόν ακριβότερα τα προϊόντα τους (βλ. nickel και alex παραπάνω); Πώς λύνεται η σύγκρουση αυτή, χωρίς τους μηχανισμούς της αγοράς; Μπορώ να φανταστώ μόνο δύο τρόπους: είτε με κινήματα όπως της πατάτας, που όμως γρήγορα εκφυλίζονται (και οι γεωργικοί συνεταιρισμοί και οι λαϊκές αγορές θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κάνει το ίδιο, αλλά ανακάλυψαν ότι δεν τους συμφέρει) είτε με επιβολή πλαφόν στις τιμές από το κράτος. Το δεύτερο όμως δημιουργεί μια σειρά από άλλα προβλήματα (πώς ανταγωνίζεσαι π.χ. την αιγυπτιακή πατάτα; πώς εξασφαλίζεις ότι ο αγρότης θα ενδιαφέρεται για την ποιότητα του προϊόντος του, αφού η τιμή είναι ίδια για όλους; πώς εξασφαλίζεις ότι θα υπάρχουν αγρότες, αφού τους περιορίζεις το κέρδος; και άλλα πολλά). Επειδή το παρατράβηξα, αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι τελικά είναι πώς μια αγροτική οικονομία μπορεί να συμβιβάσει τις λαϊκές ανάγκες με τις ανάγκες των αγροτών, χωρίς την παρεμβολή των μηχανισμών της αγοράς.



anef said:


> εκατομμύρια Αφρικανών έχουν πεθάνει από AIDS γιατί τα –ανύπαρκτα κατά τα άλλα- μονοπώλια των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών δεν επέτρεπαν τη χρήση φτηνών γενοσήμων.



Θα μου επιτρέψεις, αλλά η φράση αυτή αποτελεί υπερβολή και υπεραπλούστευση: οι λόγοι για τη διάδοση του AIDS στην Αφρική είναι κυρίως κοινωνικοί και πολιτικοί, και ξεκινούν από την αποικιοκρατία. Αν δεν διορθωθούν αυτοί, μπορείς να πλημμυρίσεις όλη την ήπειρο με φάρμακα χωρίς να ανακόψεις την εξάπλωση του ιού (αφού δεν υπάρχει εμβόλιο, η θεραπεία δίνεται σε ασθενείς που έχουν μολυνθεί ήδη). Επιπλέον, αφού το AIDS δεν θεραπεύεται αλλά μόνο καταστέλλεται, μόνο για εντυπωσιασμό μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι οι θάνατοι από το AIDS οφείλονται στην έλλειψη φαρμάκων. Όσο για τα "μονοπώλια", δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σκόπιμο να συγχέουμε τα μονοπώλια/ολιγοπώλια που αποσκοπούν στην τεχνητή αύξηση των τιμών με τα μονοπώλια προϊόντων κατοχυρωμένων με δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας - εδώ ισχύουν αυτά που είπε ο hellegenes παραπάνω.


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επανέρχεται συνέχεια το θέμα των πατεντών. Η διατύπωση της Anef είναι ακριβέστατη: "δεν επέτρεπαν", επειδή ακριβώς είχαν πατέντες και διέθεταν νόμιμο δικαίωμα να μην επιτρέψουν (κι ας μην επεκταθούμε στο πώς και για ποιους φτιάχνεται η νομοθεσία). Μπροστά στην τεράστια εξάπλωση του ιού στην Αφρική, τους είχε ζητηθεί να δεχτούν _κατά παραχώρηση_ την παραγωγή γενόσημων για τους φτωχούς αφρικανικούς πληθυσμούς που ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα μπορούσαν ποτέ να αγοράσουν μόνοι τους τα πατενταρισμένα. Η αφρικανική άρχουσα τάξη δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχε κανένα πρόβλημα να τα αγοράσει. Οι παρατηρήσεις του dharvatis είναι σωστές, αλλά θα έπρεπε να ληφθούν υπόψη και δύο άλλα σημαντικά στοιχεία. Πρώτον, και άσχετα από το τι πραγματικά έγινε, υπήρχε η ελπίδα ότι η καταστολή της εξέλιξης της νόσου θα μπορούσε να ανακόψει και την εξάπλωσή της και ταυτόχρονα να δώσει παράταση ζωής στους μελλοθάνατους. Υπήρχε η ελπίδα ότι θα κερδιζόταν χρόνος, κατά τη διάρκεια του οποίου θα παράγονταν ίσως αποτελεσματικότερα φάρμακα. Δεύτερον, η παραγωγή γενόσημων δεν θα αντιπροσώπευε καμία οικονομική επιβάρυνση για τους κατόχους των πατεντών. Τα έξοδα της έρευνας ήταν ούτως ή άλλως δεδομένα και, όπως είπαμε, ουσιαστικά δεν θα χανόντουσαν δυνητικοί αγοραστές. Θα χρειαζόταν όμως να φανερώσουν μερικά μυστικά στους αφρικανούς παραγωγούς των γενόσημων. Ο λόγος της άρνησης των φαρμακευτικών κολοσσών μάλλον ήταν ότι φοβόντουσαν μην ξεφύγει το πράγμα και χάσουν τον έλεγχο ακόμα και πέρα από τους συγκεκριμένους αφρικανικούς πληθυσμούς. Η πιθανότητα να σωθούν ζωές ήταν βέβαια εκτός θέματος γι' αυτές.

Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε "μονοπώλια/ολιγοπώλια που αποσκοπούν στην τεχνητή αύξηση των τιμών" και "μονοπώλια προϊόντων κατοχυρωμένων με δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας". Αν πρόκειται για παραγωγικό κλάδο που έχει έρευνα και πατέντες, τα καρτέλ και οι εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές θα περιλαμβάνουν και εταιρείες που διαθέτουν πατέντες. Αν πάλι πρόκειται π.χ. για χονδρεμπόριο, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όχι. Ας μην επεκταθούμε όμως σ' αυτό, γιατί η συζήτηση αποπατατοποιείται επικινδύνως.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε ένα κομμουνιστικό σύστημα δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο για να φάει κανείς τα νιάτα του σε έρευνες. Γιατί να μην κάνει μια πολύ πιο εύκολη και ξέγοιαστη δουλειά;


Από επιστημονικό μεράκι, αγάπη για τον συνάνθρωπο και διάθεση για προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, αυτά νομίζω πως είναι κίνητρα και με το παραπάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2012)

Μάλλον σού διαφεύγει κάτι σχετικά με τις πατέντες. Αν αφήσεις τρίτο πρόσωπο να εκμεταλλευτεί την πατέντα σου, ουσιαστικά παραιτείσαι του δικαίωματος εκμετάλλευσής του.

Ακόμη κι αν δεν ήταν έτσι, οι πληθυσμοί για τους οποίους μιλάς δεν μπορούν να αγοράσουν ούτε νερό, πόσο μάλλον φάρμακα, έστω και γενόσημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Από επιστημονικό μεράκι, αγάπη για τον συνάνθρωπο και διάθεση για προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο, αυτά νομίζω πως είναι κίνητρα και με το παραπάνω.



Η αγάπη για την επιστήμη θα πρέπει να είναι τρομερά μεγάλη για να υπερβεί το βόλεμα, την άνεση, τον ελεύθερο χρόνο, την κούραση και τον κόπο. Πολύ περισσότερο που λειτουργεί σαν αλυσίδα. Αν δεις έναν, δύο, δέκα άλλους να κάνουν στην μπάντα το μεράκι, την διάθεση, κτλ., για να την βγάλουν πιο άνετα και χαλαρά, η δική σου διάθεση και το δικό σου μεράκι θα εξασθενήσουν, γιατί θα αισθάνεσαι το κορόιδο της υπόθεσης.

Αυτά δεν είναι κίνητρα, είναι ιδεώδη. Και μάλιστα ιδεώδη ενός ιδανικού κόσμου, που δεν έχει πιο γήινα προβλήματα, όπως το να αφιερώσει χρόνο στην οικογένειά του.


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν αφήσεις τρίτο πρόσωπο να εκμεταλλευτεί την πατέντα σου, ουσιαστικά παραιτείσαι του δικαίωματος εκμετάλλευσής του.


Εδώ το "ουσιαστικά" θα ήθελε πολλές διευκρινίσεις. Για τη συγκεκριμένη πάντως περίπτωση του Έιτζ στην Αφρική, είναι δεδομένο ότι η οποιαδήποτε συμφωνία θα είχε όσες σφραγίδες ήθελε από ΟΗΕ, ΠΟΥ κτλ. και ότι θα μπορούσε να πάρει και τη μορφή ιδιαίτερης πράξης διεθνούς δικαίου (είχε πέσει κι αυτό στο τραπέζι, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι).


> Ακόμη κι αν δεν ήταν έτσι, οι πληθυσμοί για τους οποίους μιλάς δεν μπορούν να αγοράσουν ούτε νερό, πόσο μάλλον φάρμακα, έστω και γενόσημα.


Το σχέδιο ήταν ότι η διάθεση των γενόσημων θα καλυπτόταν από το κράτος. Και είχαν γίνει υπολογισμοί ότι συνολικά αυτό θα σήμαινε δημοσιονομική ελάφρυνση, όχι επιβάρυνση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 11, 2012)

Μια και η πατατοσαλάτα ντρεσαρίστηκε με φάρμακα, να και μια συζήτηση σχετικά με τη φαρμακευτική βιομηχανία στην ΕΣΣΔ (για να μιλάμε ιστορικά περί κομουνισμού και όχι με εκθέσεις ιδεών). Βέβαια η κύρια πηγή που αναφέρει ένας μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αντισοβιετική ενδεχομένως, αλλά μήπως αυτό δεν ισχύει και αντίστροφα;

http://www.soviet-empire.com/ussr/viewtopic.php?f=107&t=45673

Πέθανε η Δόμνα Σαμίου....


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό, για να καταλάβω. Κατηγορείς μια εταιρεία γιατί δεν συμφώνησε να επιβαρυνθεί λιγότερο ένα κράτος; Θεωρείς υπεύθυνους αυτούς που πέθανε κόσμος, όταν χωρίς αυτούς πάλι θα πέθαινε ο κόσμος αφού δικό τους ήταν το φάρμακο; Μήπως η εταιρεία αυτή καταχράστηκε κάποια εφεύρεση;

Δηλαδή αν αύριο εγώ -υποθετικό πρόσωπο- εφεύρω ένα φάρμακο κατά κάθε μορφής καρκίνου και δεν δημοσιεύσω την εργασία μου, ξαφνικά γίνομαι υπαίτιος όλων των θανάτων από καρκίνο; Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να καταλάβουμε ότι είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα το να αποφύγω να κάνω το ηθικά σωστό -με την τρέχουσα ηθική της δύσης- και το να κάνω κακό -πάλι με την τρέχουσα ηθική της δύσης.

Μπορεί οι νόμοι περί πατεντών και τα ρέστα να είναι μακριά απ' το τέλειο, αλλά είναι και ο λόγος που έχουμε ό,τι φάρμακα έχουμε. Διαφορετικά κάθε κράτος είναι ελεύθερο να συστήσει δική του φαρμακοβιομηχανία και να δημιουργεί νέα φάρμακα, από το να κατηγορεί τους εφευρέτες γιατί δεν τους τα δίνουν στην τιμή που θέλει -το κράτος. Γιατί, αν υπάρχει κάποια κρυμμένη ηθική, που λέει ότι αφού ο Χ δημιούργησε το Ψ φάρμακο, που κρίνεται ότι σώζει ζωές, τότε είναι υποχρεωμένος να το ελευθερώσει στην αγορά, θα διαδραματιζόταν το εξής:

-Χ, έφτιαξες το Ψ φάρμακο που θα σώσει ζωές. Είσαι υποχρεωμένος να το δώσεις στην ανθρωπότητα ή να το πουλάς στην Χ τιμή
-καλά, πάρτε το φάρμακο κι εγώ κλείνω. Φτιάξτε μόνοι σας φάρμακα
---Τέλος δημιουργίας φαρμάκων---

Η δημιουργία ενός φάρμακου δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση. Μπορεί να περάσει και δεκαετία έρευνας και να μην βγάλει πουθενά. Ή να βγάλει κάπου και να μην πάρει έγκριση από τον εκάστοτε οργανισμό φαρμάκων. Ή να πάρει έγκριση και να δίνεται σε τιμή που ορίζει το κράτος (κανένα φάρμακο δεν βγαίνει στην τιμή που θέλει η ίδια η φαρμακοβιομηχανία). Γι' αυτό και τα κράτη δεν αναλαμβάνουν να φτιάξουν φάρμακα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2012)

Themis said:


> Οι παρατηρήσεις του dharvatis είναι σωστές, αλλά θα έπρεπε να ληφθούν υπόψη και δύο άλλα σημαντικά στοιχεία. Πρώτον, και άσχετα από το τι πραγματικά έγινε, υπήρχε η ελπίδα ότι η καταστολή της εξέλιξης της νόσου θα μπορούσε να ανακόψει και την εξάπλωσή της και ταυτόχρονα να δώσει παράταση ζωής στους μελλοθάνατους. Υπήρχε η ελπίδα ότι θα κερδιζόταν χρόνος, κατά τη διάρκεια του οποίου θα παράγονταν ίσως αποτελεσματικότερα φάρμακα.


Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς: ακόμα και υπό θεραπεία, ένας ασθενής μπορεί να μεταδώσει τη νόσο άρα οι ελπίδες για ανακοπή της εξάπλωσης χωρίς βελτίωση της πρόληψης είναι μάλλον μικρές. Επίσης, για να προσφέρει παράταση ζωής μια θεραπεία χρειάζεται τακτική παρακολούθηση με εξετάσεις αίματος, πράγμα δύσκολο στους πληθυσμούς στους οποίους αναφερόμαστε - και να υπήρχαν δηλαδή άφθονα γενόσημα χάπια, το όφελος θα ήταν μικρό. Και το χειρότερο, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να διασφαλιστεί ότι τα φάρμακα αυτά θα κατέληγαν δωρεάν στους ασθενείς - εδώ ούτε τρόφιμα δεν μπορούν να διανεμηθούν χωρίς να καταλήξει μεγάλο μέρος τους στη μαύρη αγορά, πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί σύστημα για τη διανομή τόσο ακριβών φαρμάκων;



Themis said:


> Δεύτερον, η παραγωγή γενόσημων δεν θα αντιπροσώπευε καμία οικονομική επιβάρυνση για τους κατόχους των πατεντών. Τα έξοδα της έρευνας ήταν ούτως ή άλλως δεδομένα και, όπως είπαμε, ουσιαστικά δεν θα χανόντουσαν δυνητικοί αγοραστές. Θα χρειαζόταν όμως να φανερώσουν μερικά μυστικά στους αφρικανούς παραγωγούς των γενόσημων. Ο λόγος της άρνησης των φαρμακευτικών κολοσσών μάλλον ήταν ότι φοβόντουσαν μην ξεφύγει το πράγμα και χάσουν τον έλεγχο ακόμα και πέρα από τους συγκεκριμένους αφρικανικούς πληθυσμούς. Η πιθανότητα να σωθούν ζωές ήταν βέβαια εκτός θέματος γι' αυτές.


Δεν είναι φόβος, είναι βεβαιότητα - μιλάμε εξάλλου για χώρες με μεγάλη διαφθορά. Αυτό που μπορούσε να γίνει, και νομίζω ότι γίνεται σε κάποιο βαθμό (δεν έχω πρόχειρα στοιχεία), είναι δωρεές ποσοτήτων φαρμάκων από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες προς φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις. Φυσικά οι ποσότητες είναι ανεπαρκείς, αλλά όπως είπα καμία ποσότητα δεν φθάνει αν δεν γίνουν πολλές άλλες παρεμβάσεις.
Και ξαναλέω ότι στην περίπτωση του AIDS δεν γίνεται λόγος για σωτηρία, αλλά για παράταση της ζωής (και αυτή αμφίβολη). Ίσως έπρεπε να έχουμε διαλέξει κάποιο άλλο παράδειγμα, αλλά το AIDS είναι πάντα το go-to παράδειγμα σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις...




Themis said:


> Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε "μονοπώλια/ολιγοπώλια που αποσκοπούν στην τεχνητή αύξηση των τιμών" και "μονοπώλια προϊόντων κατοχυρωμένων με δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας". Αν πρόκειται για παραγωγικό κλάδο που έχει έρευνα και πατέντες, τα καρτέλ και οι εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές θα περιλαμβάνουν και εταιρείες που διαθέτουν πατέντες. Αν πάλι πρόκειται π.χ. για χονδρεμπόριο, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όχι. Ας μην επεκταθούμε όμως σ' αυτό, γιατί η συζήτηση αποπατατοποιείται επικινδύνως.



Ίσα ίσα, αυτό είναι ο μοναδικός κρίκος που τη συνδέει με το θέμα μας  
Οι διαφορές είναι μεγάλες και απύθμενες, με κυριότερη ότι το ένα είναι παράνομο και το άλλο νόμιμο. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, δεν τίθεται θέμα καρτέλ: αν είσαι η GlaxoSmithKline και πουλάς το ΑΖΤ, καθορίζεις μόνη σου την τιμή που θέλεις χωρίς καμία εναρμόνιση. Είσαι νομίμως μονοπώλιο για 20 χρόνια, αυτό το ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος, και είναι ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίον επένδυσες εκατομμύρια δολάρια για να αναπτύξεις το ΑΖΤ. Αντιθέτως, εάν είσαι η Shell και συνεννοείσαι με την ΒΡ να πουλάτε ακριβότερα τη βενζίνη στην Ελλάδα επειδή εκεί η Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού δεν κάνει τη δουλειά της, αυτό είναι παράνομος πλουτισμός, ιδίως αν φροντίζεις πρώτα να ρίξεις την τιμή για να κλείσεις τους ανταγωνιστές σου και μετά να την ανεβάσεις όσο θέλεις. Στο νήμα μας το θέμα είναι τέτοιες ακριβώς περιπτώσεις, οπότε ας αγνοήσουμε τα νόμιμα μονοπώλια (αν το Δημόσιο είχε ακόμα το μονοπώλιο της ζάχαρης, θα γκρινιάζαμε για μεσάζοντες; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2012)

Εγώ θα πω και το άλλο. Για πολλά χρόνια το κράτος είχε τον πλήρη έλεγχο διαφόρων υπηρεσιών και ΔΕΚΟ. Ήταν φθηνότερα αυτά, όσο δεν είχαν μερίδιο οι κακοί καπιταλιστές;


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2012)

@Hellegennes, για να είναι παραγωγική μια συζήτηση, καλό είναι να μην ηθικολογούμε ούτε να παριστάνουμε ότι ο συνομιλητής μας ηθικολογεί όταν δεν το κάνει, ή ότι παριστάνει τον αναμορφωτή του υπάρχοντος συστήματος όταν ούτε αυτό το κάνει. Οι παρεμβάσεις μου αφορούσαν το πώς γίνονται τα πράγματα, χωρίς ίχνος ηθικολογίας. Τα σενάρια που φτιάχνεις δεν με αφορούν και είναι πρακτικώς αδύνατον να εγκαταλείψουμε τις υπόλοιπες δουλειές μας για να τα σχολιάζουμε. Άλλα πράγματα έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη σημασία για το θέμα μας. Για παράδειγμα, τι ρόλο παίζουν στο κύκλωμα εξουσίας και στην ακατάσχετη διά ροπάλου ενίσχυση της προστασίας των ευρεσιτεχνιών και πόση κερδοφορία έχουν οι φαρμακευτικοί κολοσσοί και, βεβαίως, το ζήτημα των λεγόμενων ιατρογενών ασθενειών. (Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η μεγαλύτερη έρευνα που έγινε ποτέ γι' αυτό το θέμα, σε άλλη εποχή βέβαια, ήταν στα χρόνια του 1970 με 1980 στις ΗΠΑ και κατέληξε σε φίφτι-φίφτι, αλλά μέχρι εκεί φτάνει η μνήμη μου. Σίγουρα το αναφέρει ο Ιβάν Ίλιτς στο βιβλίο του, και πρόκειται εν πάση περιπτώσει για ένα ζήτημα που το βλέπουμε συνέχεια γύρω μας.)


> Για πολλά χρόνια το κράτος είχε τον πλήρη έλεγχο διαφόρων υπηρεσιών και ΔΕΚΟ. Ήταν φθηνότερα αυτά, όσο δεν είχαν μερίδιο οι κακοί καπιταλιστές;


Πρώτα απ' όλα, με αναγκάζεις να σε επιπλήξω που λες συλλήβδην όλους τους καπιταλιστές κακούς. Υπάρχουν και καπιταλιστές που είναι καλοί άνθρωποι. Ίσως στην επόμενη ζωή μας κατορθώσουμε και να συζητήσουμε τι σημαίνει το "είμαι καπιταλιστής". Ως προς το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα που θέτεις, εξ όσων γνωρίζω οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις συνοδεύτηκαν σχεδόν πάντα από πολύ μεγάλη αύξηση τιμών και συχνά από περικοπή "δημόσιων αγαθών" (βλ. βρετανικούς σιδηροδρόμους, ή νερό στη Βολιβία πριν μια δεκαετία και στη Λατινική Αμερική γενικότερα - και με πόσους νεκρούς). Η αύξηση των τιμών δεν έχει για μένα τόση σημασία καθαυτή: η ουσία του μηχανισμού αυτού βρίσκεται στη μείωση του έμμεσου μισθού στην κλίμακα ολόκληρης της κοινωνίας. Εκείνο που με δαιμονίζει όμως είναι ότι σπρώχνεις την ευφάνταστη ηθικολογία μέχρι να μου προσάψεις ότι είμαι υπέρ του καλού κράτους και κατά των κακών καπιταλιστών. Μα, αν θεωρώ τους καπιταλιστές κακούς, πώς θα μπορούσα να θεωρώ το καπιταλιστικό κράτος καλό; Σάμπως το κράτος δεν δίνει στους "κακούς" τις δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις, συχνά σε πολύ γαλαντόμες τιμές, αφού πρώτα λιανίσει τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων και αναλάβει τα ενδεχόμενα χρέη; Και, για να το πάω παραπέρα, αν τυχόν (λέμε τώρα) θεωρώ την ΕΣΣΔ κρατικό καπιταλισμό, πώς θα μπορούσα να θεωρώ καλό ένα είδος καπιταλιστικού κράτους που είχε την κοκεταρία να αυτοαποκαλείται σοσιαλιστικό; Κι ακόμη παραπέρα, τι είναι το κράτος, ποιος ο ρόλος του στα κοινωνικά συστήματα, ποια η σχέση του με την ταξική διαίρεση των κοινωνιών; Ας αφήσουμε καλύτερα τις πολλές προεκτάσεις. Ας επικεντρωνόμαστε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα που θίγουμε κάθε φορά και ας σεβόμαστε κατά το δυνατόν τα όρια μέσα στα οποία ο συνομιλητής μας θεωρεί ότι έχει κάποιο νόημα η κουβέντα.

@dharvatis, η απάντησή μου έχει ήδη ξεχειλώσει και η ώρα περνάει. Είχα προσπαθήσει να αναφερθώ στην κατάσταση όπως ετίθετο τότε και είχα εκφράσει ρητά την επιφύλαξη για το τι πραγματικά επρόκειτο να γίνει. Αν εξειδικεύσουμε πολύ τα ζητήματα (αποτελεσματικότητα της καταστολής της νόσου, βαθμός ανάσχεσης της μεταδοτικότητας, προοπτικές αποτελεσματικότερων φαρμάκων και εμβολίων, διαφθορά των καθεστώτων κτλ.), η συζήτηση μπορεί να επεκταθεί ανεξέλεγκτα. Θα έπρεπε πάντως να είναι προφανές ότι κατά βάση συμμερίζομαι τους προβληματισμούς που αναφέρεις. Επίσης, αν μπορεί να γίνει πιστευτό ότι δεν ηθικολογώ, δεν βλέπω σε τι αναιρείται αυτό που είπα για τα κίνητρα και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των φαρμακευτικών κολοσσών.

Το θέμα των ολιγοπωλίων κτλ. νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σχετικοποιηθεί. Αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα με την ακατάσχετη επέκταση της κάθε είδους πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας κάποτε μπορεί να ήταν παράνομο και τώρα νόμιμο. Τα καρτέλ κάποτε ήταν εν πολλοίς νόμιμα και τώρα (τυπικά τουλάχιστον) παράνομα. Οι μοιρασιές μεταξύ ανταγωνιστών (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του τομέα της έρευνας), για να μην κονταροχτυπιούνται μάταια στα ίδια ακριβώς προϊόντα, ήταν και είναι κοινή πρακτική, άσχετα αν κάπου ή κάποτε είναι ή ήταν νόμιμη, ημινόμιμη ή παράνομη. Η τεχνολογική πρόοδος που τροφοδότησε τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση είχε ταχύτατο ρυθμό χωρίς να διαθέτει προστασία, ίσως και _επειδή _δεν τη διέθετε. Άλλοι μεγάλοι εφευρέτες πλούτισαν, άλλοι πέθαναν στην ψάθα. Όλα αυτά μας είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστά, αλλά οι σχετικές νομοθεσίες και βιβλιογραφίες επεκτείνονται συνεχώς. Σημασία έχει το τελικό εξαγόμενο. Η κατοχύρωση μονοπωλίου για Χ χρόνια στην εμπορική εκμετάλλευση ενός φαρμάκου εντάσσεται σε ένα συνεχές που φτάνει μέχρι την κατοχύρωση ευρεσιτεχνιών για έμβιους οργανισμούς. Το θέμα είναι τεράστιο και επίκαιρο, όπως με την κατοχύρωση από αμερικανικές συνήθως εταιρείες φυτών που υπάρχουν επί χιλιάδες χρόνια (βλ. την περίπτωση με τη στρατιωτικού τύπου πιλοτική προσπάθεια κατοχύρωσης του μπασματιού στη Βόρεια Ινδία από τη Μονσάντο, με χιλιάδες νεκρούς). Η αποκρυπτογράφηση αυτών των εξελίξεων δεν είναι τεχνικό ζήτημα. Παραμένουν σκοτεινές (και άκρως κατάλληλες για ηθικολογικές κραυγές ή άκριτες επιδοκιμασίες) αν δεν καταφέρουμε να τις κατανοήσουμε στο πλαίσιο ενός συστήματος που εξελίσσεται σύφωνα με κάποια λογική. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η συσχέτιση είναι άμεση τόσο με τη μορφή της σημερινής κρίσης όσο και με τη συνεχή παραγωγή πλεονάζοντος πληθυσμού σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα. Δεν μπορούμε βέβαια εδώ να επεκταθούμε, αλλά σίγουρα η τάση να ανάγονται αυτά τα ζητήματα σε προσθαφαιρέσεις δεν βοηθάει καθόλου την κατανόησή τους.
Και χαιρετισμούς στον Άρη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν αναφέρετε στο ζήτημα των φαρμάκων ότι έχουμε φιλανθρωπικό προηγούμενο, την περίπτωση του εμβολιου της πολιομυελίτιδας:
When he was asked in a televised interview who owned the patent to the vaccine, Salk replied: "There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?

Αντιλαμβάνομαι φυσικά το σκεπτικό της απόφασης των φαρμακευτικών. Αν η αγορά γέμιζε φτηνά φάρμακα από την Αφρική (γιατί αυτό θα γινόταν), θα ήταν στην ουσία αναίρεση του δικαιώματος εκμετάλλευσης που τους είχε παραχωρηθεί νόμιμα. 

Όμως πέρα από τα φάρμακα, θα ήθελα να δω πιο πολλά για την αγροτική παραγωγή, γιατί αυτό είναι το θέμα μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2012)

Themis said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η συσχέτιση είναι άμεση τόσο με τη μορφή της σημερινής κρίσης όσο και με τη συνεχή παραγωγή πλεονάζοντος πληθυσμού σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα.


Επιτέλους, κάποιος μπήκε στην ουσία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2012)

Θέμη, μού αποδίδεις πράγματα που δεν έχω κάνει και παρεξηγείς τα γραφόμενά μου. Δεν σου προσάπτω τίποτα και δεν αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα σε σένα στα όσα γράφω.



SBE said:


> Μου κάνει εντυπωση που δεν αναφέρετε στο ζήτημα των φαρμακων ότι έχουμε φιλανθρωπικό προηγούμενο, την περίπτωση του εμβολιου της πολυομυελίτιδας:
> When he was asked in a televised interview who owned the patent to the vaccine, Salk replied: "There is no patent. Could you patent the sun?



Με το συμπάθειο, αλλά αυτή η δήλωση του Salk είναι παντελώς ηλίθια, εκτός από λάθος. Ο Ήλιος δεν είναι εφεύρεση, είναι ένα φυσικό άστρο που προϋπήρχε. Κανείς δεν έφτιαξε τον Ήλιο (αν και οι θρησκείες αποδίδουν την πατέντα στον εκάστοτε Θεό) και κανείς δεν χρειάστηκε να ξοδέψει ίχνος φαιάς ουσίας για να κάνει ο ήλιος το έργο του. Αντιθέτως, ένα φάρμακο είναι κάτι τεχνητό, που επινόησε ο άνθρωπος. Αν δεν το επινοούσε κανείς, απλά δεν θα υπήρχε. Κι ακόμα και για πράγματα που είναι ανακαλύψεις*, ο δημιουργός έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να κρατήσει την δουλειά του για τον εαυτό του. Ο Γαλιλαίος θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει για την πάρτη του την γνώση του ηλιοκεντρικού συστήματος, για την οποία άλλωστε έπαιξε την ζωή του κορώνα-γράμματα. Και η νιτρογλυκερίνη, που ήταν φάρμακο, δεν θα είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ σαν εκρηκτικό αν η ιδέα δεν έβγαινε από το μυαλό του Νόμπελ, που διατήρησε το μονοπώλιο, ας θυμηθούμε και έγινε αφάνταστα πλούσιος. Κι εδώ κολλάει "το μονοπώλιο δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό" γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς να αμφιβάλλει για την συνεισφορά του Νόμπελ στην ιστορία, την ανάπτυξη των επιστημών και των τεχνών.


* η διαφορά της ανακάλυψης από την εφεύρεση είναι ότι πρόκειται για έρευση ενός πράγματος που ήδη υπάρχει αλλά ο κόσμος αγνοούσε την ύπαρξή του ή την Χ χρήση του, όπως θεωρίες της φυσικής ή θεραπευτικές δράσεις ουσιών που βρίσκουμε στην φύση.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2012)

Δυστυχώς οι συνθήκες έχουν αλλάξει από την εποχή του Salk: το κόστος της έρευνας για κάθε νέο φάρμακο τότε ήταν χιλιάδες ή και εκατομμύρια φορές μικρότερο απ' ό,τι είναι σήμερα και άρα μια τόσο ευγενής και αξιοθαύμαστη ενέργεια δεν θα μπορούσε να επαναληφθεί σήμερα, αφού καμία ανακάλυψη δεν γίνεται πλέον από μεμονωμένα άτομα αλλά μόνο από εταιρείες, και όποια εταιρεία έκανε κάτι τέτοιο θα έκλεινε την άλλη μέρα...



Themis said:


> Και χαιρετισμούς στον Άρη.



Ευχαριστεί και ανταποδίδει :-D :-D :-D


----------



## anef (Mar 11, 2012)

Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο να διαβάσω όλα τα ποστ, αλλά είδα ότι αναλώθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό η συζήτηση στο παράδειγμα των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών που έδωσα εγώ, να αναφέρω ότι ήταν απλώς και μόνο ένα παράδειγμα για τη _δύναμη _που έχουν τα μονοπώλια και οι πολυεθνικές, και για τα απτά αποτελέσματα αυτής της δύναμης. Μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα: τις πετρελαϊκές, τη χημική βιομηχανία, τη βιομηχανία των όπλων κλπ. Η αντιμονοπωλιακή νομοθεσία απλώς έχει στόχο να ρυθμίσει την κατάσταση (ο ξεπερασμένος Λένιν μιλούσε για _κρατικο_μονοπωλιακό καπιταλισμό), όχι να εξαφανίσει τα μονοπώλια (λες και θα μπορούσε ακόμα και να ήθελε). Και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την καθ'όλα νόμιμη πολιτική των συγχωνεύσεων που ακριβώς δημιουργεί μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις. «Νόμιμα» ή «παράνομα», τα μονοπώλια υπάρχουν, και είναι κυρίαρχα στην παγκόσμια οικονομία -δεν πιστεύω να έχει κανείς αντίρρηση σ' αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2012)

Για μένα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο μονοπώλιο ούτε στο ολιγοπώλιο. Το πρόβλημα είναι στην μη ύπαρξη ουσιαστικά αυστηρής νομοθεσίας (έκανες πουστιά = λουκέτο) και στην έλλειψη περιορισμού πλούτου. Είναι κατά την γνώμη μου ανεπίτρεπτο να έχει μια εταιρεία καθαρά κέρδη της τάξης των 50 δις δολλαρίων τον χρόνο, όπως π.χ. η Exxon.

Βέβαια κι αυτό δεν είναι εύκολη λύση, γιατί τα κράτη φοβούνται το γκρέμισμα της αγοράς. Σήμερα ζούμε τον απόηχο τγς κατάρρευσης της αγοράς επενδύσεων στην Αμερική. 5 χρόνια μετά κι ακόμα είμαστε σε παγκόσμια κρίση κι αυτό γιατί έβαλε λουκέτο μια εταιρεία (η Lehman). Αν η ΕΕ ή οποισδήποτε άλλος έκλεινε την Intel για τις πουστιές που έκανε, αντί να της χώσει πρόστιμο 1.06 δις ευρώ, θα συμπαρέσυσε όλη την αγορά πληροφορικής και θα δημιουργούσε τεράστιο πλήγμα και στην τεχνολογία αλλά και στην οικονομία γενικότερα. Όταν ένα σύστημα έχει φτάσει σε ένα Χ σημείο διαπλοκής/πολυπλοκότητας, είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις ριζικές αλλαγές. Αντίστοιχα προβλήματα είχε το ΗΒ, με την εισαγωγή του Corporate Manslaughter, που έφερε την επιβολή τιτάνιων προστίμων στις κατασκευαστικές εταιρείες, για ολιγωρία που οδηγεί σε θανάτους από εργατικά ατυχήματα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2012)

anef said:


> Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο να διαβάσω όλα τα ποστ, αλλά είδα ότι αναλώθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό η συζήτηση στο παράδειγμα των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών που έδωσα εγώ, να αναφέρω ότι ήταν απλώς και μόνο ένα παράδειγμα για τη _δύναμη _που έχουν τα μονοπώλια και οι πολυεθνικές, και για τα απτά αποτελέσματα αυτής της δύναμης. Μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα: τις πετρελαϊκές, τη χημική βιομηχανία, τη βιομηχανία των όπλων κλπ. Η αντιμονοπωλιακή νομοθεσία απλώς έχει στόχο να ρυθμίσει την κατάσταση (ο ξεπερασμένος Λένιν μιλούσε για _κρατικο_μονοπωλιακό καπιταλισμό), όχι να εξαφανίσει τα μονοπώλια (λες και θα μπορούσε ακόμα και να ήθελε). Και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την καθ'όλα νόμιμη πολιτική των συγχωνεύσεων που ακριβώς δημιουργεί μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις. «Νόμιμα» ή «παράνομα», τα μονοπώλια υπάρχουν, και είναι κυρίαρχα στην παγκόσμια οικονομία -δεν πιστεύω να έχει κανείς αντίρρηση σ' αυτό.



Γιατί εξακολουθούμε να βάζουμε όλα τα είδη μονοπωλίου στο ίδιο τσουβάλι; Μήπως τελικά μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα; Με τη λέξη "μονοπώλιο" εγώ καταλαβαίνω μια κατάσταση, όχι μια εταιρεία - δεν μπορώ συνεπώς να θεωρήσω λογική τη φράση "τα μονοπώλια έχουν δύναμη". Πόσω μάλλον όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο:
- τα παράνομα καρτέλ
- τα νόμιμα προσωρινά μονοπώλια
- τα κρατικά μονοπώλια 
- κλάδους χωρίς κανένα μονοπωλιακό καθεστώς (αναφέρεις τη χημική βιομηχανία και τους κατασκευαστές όπλων, όπου επικρατεί λυσσαλέος ανταγωνισμός και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ούτε εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές ούτε μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις)
- τα τεχνητά μονοπώλια που δημιουργούνται με δωροδοκίες και μίζες (βλέπε Siemens).

Αν θέλετε, μπορούμε να κλείσουμε την παρένθεση αυτή δεχόμενοι ότι (α) τα καρτέλ και η διαφθορά είναι κακό πράγμα (:cheek:) και (β) τα νόμιμα μονοπώλια πρέπει να ελέγχονται διά νόμου, κατά περίπτωση (δεν βλέπω γιατί δεν θα πρέπει ο μικροεφευρέτης που ανακάλυψε κάτι χρήσιμο να μην έχει το μονοπώλιο διά βίου, ενώ συμφωνώ ότι το μονοπώλιο στα φάρμακα είναι ένα μεγάλο ζήτημα που χρειάζεται τεράστια ανάλυση). Άφησα τελευταία τα κρατικά μονοπώλια γιατί συνδέονται με την αρχική μου ερώτηση, περί της αγροτικής πολιτικής με γνώμονα τις λαϊκές ανάγκες, και εδώ θα ήθελα να ακούσω όποια γνώμη έχετε: είναι βιώσιμα; είναι χρήσιμα; τι νομίζετε;


----------



## anef (Mar 11, 2012)

@dharvatis: 1. Μίλησα για μονοπώλια ΚΑΙ πολυεθνικές. 2. Στον ορισμό των μονοπωλίων βάζω και τα ολιγοπώλια, όπως εξήγησα παραπάνω, γιατί στην ουσία μετατρέπονται σε μονοπώλια μέσω καρτέλ και παρόμοιων πρακτικών (ηλίθιοι καπιταλιστές που να έχουν έναν-δυο ανταγωνιστές και να μην συνεννοούνται μαζί τους για τις τιμές δεν έχουν βρεθεί ακόμα, ο ανταγωνισμός τους είναι συνήθως προσωρινός μέχρι να κατοχυρώσουν μερίδιο αγοράς και τη φάση αυτή πολύ συχνά την πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής π.χ. σε θέματα ασφάλειας, ποιότητας κλπ.). 3. Ο ανταγωνισμός π.χ. στους κατασκευαστές όπλων παγκοσμίως δεν εμποδίζει συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες να έχουν μονοπώλιο σε συγκεκριμένες αγορές μέσα από λόμπινγκ, πολιτικές διασυνδέσεις, πολιτικούς εκβιασμούς κλπ., π.χ. εδώ. 4. Οι τεχνικές διακρίσεις που κάνεις σε τι ακριβώς μας ενδιαφέρουν στην προκειμένη; Δηλαδή ποια ακριβώς είναι η σχέση τους με το κίνημα της πατάτας;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 12, 2012)

Τώρα κατάλαβα! Όντως μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα: δεν εννοείς "μονοπώλιο" με την κυριολεκτική έννοια, αλλά μιλάς αποκλειστικά για τα καρτέλ και για τα μονοπώλια της διαφθοράς (οπότε το παράδειγμα των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών ήταν μάλλον άστοχο). Φαντάζομαι ότι, αντίστοιχα, "πολυεθνικές" σημαίνει "εταιρικοί κολοσσοί", ανεξαρτήτως ιδιοκτησίας (η Toyota π.χ. θεωρείται πολυεθνική, ενώ ο Πατίστας όχι, όσα μαγαζιά κι αν είχε στο Παρίσι ) Αυτό ήταν καλό μάθημα από πρώτο χέρι στις διαφορετικές χρήσεις των λέξεων ανάλογα με την πολιτική τοποθέτηση του καθενός    
Για να επαναφέρω λοιπόν τη συζήτηση στο θέμα μας -που το προσπαθώ από την αρχή- ρωτώ τι είδους αγροτική πολιτική μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει τις λαϊκές ανάγκες χωρίς να βλάψει τα συμφέροντα του παραγωγού. Η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι η επιβολή πλαφόν στις τιμές από το κράτος, πράγμα που μπορεί μεν να μην είναι μονοπώλιο αλλά μοιάζει ελαφρώς, ή μπορεί και να καταλήξει εκεί - δεν ξέρω, το θέτω προς συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Με το συμπάθειο, αλλά αυτή η δήλωση του Salk είναι παντελώς ηλίθια, εκτός από λάθος



Μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα εκτός θέματος, κρεμασμένος από το καλάμι για να πεις τι; Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν είχε άχυρο για μυαλό ο Σαλκ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όπως ξεκάθαρα αναφέρω, υπάρχει προηγούμενο μη-οικονομικής εκμετάλλευσης φαρμακευτικού προιόντος.Και για το θέμα αυτό η απάντηση του dharvatis είναι εντός θέματος ενώ η δική σου δεν είναι. 

ΥΓ βρίσκω επισης κωμικό το ορίζεις τη διαφορά της εφέυρεσης από την ανακάλυψη σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Αν δεν ξέρουν τη διαφορά οι πελάτες του μαγαζιού, τότε θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε όλοι μαζί να κλαίμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα εκτός θέματος, κρεμασμένος από το καλάμι για να πεις τι; Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν είχε άχυρο για μυαλό ο Σαλκ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όπως ξεκάθαρα αναφέρω, υπάρχει προηγούμενο μη-οικονομικής εκμετάλλευσης φαρμακευτικού προιόντος.Και για το θέμα αυτό η απάντηση του dharvatis είναι εντός θέματος ενώ η δική σου δεν είναι.
> 
> ΥΓ βρίσκω επισης κωμικό το ορίζεις τη διαφορά της εφέυρεσης από την ανακάλυψη σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Αν δεν ξέρουν τη διαφορά οι πελάτες του μαγαζιού, τότε θα πρέει να αρχίσουμε όλοι μαζί να κλαίμε.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά όταν βλέπω την φράση "ποιος έχει την πατέντα του ήλιου", τι άλλο να γράψω; Η ουσία του ποστ μου -που αν κρίνω από αυτό που γράφεις δεν κατάλαβες καθόλου- είναι ότι αποτελεί δικαίωμα του εμπνευστή η διάθεση ενός προϊόντος που δεν θα υπήρχε χωρίς αυτόν. Μπορεί αν θέλει να δουλεύει δωρεάν, μπορεί και να χρεώνει απίστευτα ποσά για να επιτρέψει την εκμετάλλευση της ιδέας του. Δικαίωμά του να διαθέσει το μυαλό του όπως γουστάρει. Σε καμμιά περίπτωση, όμως, αν αποφασίσει να δώσει δωρεάν την ιδέα του, δεν δημιουργείται προηγούμενο απαίτησης να δίνονται δωρεάν και οι επόμενες ιδέες του κι ακόμα περισσότερο δεν υποχρεώνει τρίτους να δίνουν δωρεάν τις δικές τους ιδέες.

Εμένα μπορεί να μου την βαρέσει και να μεταφράζω δωρεάν και να υπερασπίζομαι το δικαίωμα της δωρεάν μετάφρασης σαν προσφορά στην ανθρωπότητα. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να θέλεις να πληρώνεσαι και να μην θεωρείσαι εκμεταλλεύτρια που χρεώνεις για μια μετάφραση επειδή κάποιος άλλος αποφάσισε να το κάνει δωρεάν.


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Τώρα κατάλαβα! Όντως μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα: δεν εννοείς "μονοπώλιο" με την κυριολεκτική έννοια, αλλά μιλάς αποκλειστικά για τα καρτέλ και για τα μονοπώλια της διαφθοράς (οπότε το παράδειγμα των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών ήταν μάλλον άστοχο). Φαντάζομαι ότι, αντίστοιχα, "πολυεθνικές" σημαίνει "εταιρικοί κολοσσοί", ανεξαρτήτως ιδιοκτησίας (η Toyota π.χ. θεωρείται πολυεθνική, ενώ ο Πατίστας όχι, όσα μαγαζιά κι αν είχε στο Παρίσι ) Αυτό ήταν καλό μάθημα από πρώτο χέρι στις διαφορετικές χρήσεις των λέξεων ανάλογα με την πολιτική τοποθέτηση του καθενός
> Για να επαναφέρω λοιπόν τη συζήτηση στο θέμα μας -που το προσπαθώ από την αρχή- ρωτώ τι είδους αγροτική πολιτική μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει τις λαϊκές ανάγκες χωρίς να βλάψει τα συμφέροντα του παραγωγού. Η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι η επιβολή πλαφόν στις τιμές από το κράτος, πράγμα που μπορεί μεν να μην είναι μονοπώλιο αλλά μοιάζει ελαφρώς, ή μπορεί και να καταλήξει εκεί - δεν ξέρω, το θέτω προς συζήτηση.



Εννοώ «μονοπώλιο» όπως ορίζεται στη μαρξιστική παράδοση, όπως μπορείς να δεις στο λινκ που έβαλα πιο πάνω, όπως μπορείς να δεις εδώ στη wikipedia, όπως μπορείς να δεις π.χ. εδώ. Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο μίλησα εξαρχής.

Το παράδειγμα με τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ήταν εύστοχο, γιατί στόχος του δεν ήταν να κάνει τις διακρίσεις στους ορισμούς που ήθελες εσύ, αλλά να δείξει τη δύναμη που έχουν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες. Και τη δείχνει μια χαρά. Η απάντηση, λοιπόν, στα τόσα παιδιά που έμειναν ορφανά στην Αφρική γιατί οι μανάδες τους πέθαναν από Έιτζ λόγω της κατάστασης που περιγράφηκε παραπάνω, είναι ότι οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες είναι ολιγοπώλιο, όχι μονοπώλιο; Η απάντηση στους πολέμους που κάνουν οι πετρελαϊκές, στη μόλυνση των ωκεανών και του Αμαζονίου, είναι ότι έχουν πληρώσει και πρόστιμα, άρα είναι νόμιμες; Και η απάντηση στους οίκους αξιολόγησης που χορεύουν χώρες στο ταψί, είναι μήπως τα «μονοπώλια της διαφθοράς»; Και, υπάρχει άνθρωπος που όταν θέτουμε το ερώτημα π.χ. αν το κίνημα της πατάτας χτυπάει τα μονοπώλια καταλαβαίνει πως θέλουμε να μάθουμε αν χτυπάει τον ... μικροεφευρέτη; Και υπάρχει κανείς που όταν σε πολιτική συζήτηση μιλάμε για πολυεθνικές ο νους του πάει στον Σαράφη απ' τα Τρίκαλα; Τόσος σαματάς για να δείξεις τι τελικά; 

Στο άλλο ερώτημα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εξ ορισμού οι λαϊκές ανάγκες έρχονται σε αντιπαράθεση με τα συμφέροντα του παραγωγού;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2012)

Επανέρχομαι:


Palavra said:


> Θέλω να πω, πώς διασφαλίζεις ότι, ακόμα και σε μια λαϊκή επανάσταση και σε μια «κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής», εκείνοι που θα είναι υπεύθυνοι για το σύστημα θα αντιμετωπίζουν όλο τον κόσμο ως ίσο;


Πώς διασφαλίζεις ότι, ακόμα κι αν γίνουν όλα αυτά, θα εκλείψει η διαφθορά;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Εννοώ «μονοπώλιο» όπως ορίζεται στη μαρξιστική παράδοση, όπως μπορείς να δεις στο λινκ που έβαλα πιο πάνω, όπως μπορείς να δεις εδώ στη wikipedia, όπως μπορείς να δεις π.χ. εδώ. Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο μίλησα εξαρχής.



Αυτό λέω κι εγώ - μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα, γι' αυτό δεν συνεννοούμαστε.



anef said:


> Το παράδειγμα με τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ήταν εύστοχο, γιατί στόχος του δεν ήταν να κάνει τις διακρίσεις στους ορισμούς που ήθελες εσύ, αλλά να δείξει τη δύναμη που έχουν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες.


Θα έπρεπε τότε να είχες αναφέρει κάποιον άλλο κλάδο, ή έστω κάποια άλλη ασθένεια, γιατί αυτό το παράδειγμα αποδεικνύει μόνο τη δύναμη που έχει η νομική κατοχύρωση των πατεντών, και όχι τα ολιγοπώλια.



anef said:


> Και τη δείχνει μια χαρά. Η απάντηση, λοιπόν, στα τόσα παιδιά που έμειναν ορφανά στην Αφρική γιατί οι μανάδες τους πέθαναν από Έιτζ λόγω της κατάστασης που περιγράφηκε παραπάνω, είναι ότι οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες είναι ολιγοπώλιο, όχι μονοπώλιο;


Και εδώ πλέον η συζήτηση έκανε τον κύκλο της, αφού φτάσαμε εκεί ακριβώς απ' όπου ξεκινήσαμε.



anef said:


> Στο άλλο ερώτημα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εξ ορισμού οι λαϊκές ανάγκες έρχονται σε αντιπαράθεση με τα συμφέροντα του παραγωγού;


Δεν ήμουν σαφής; Εγώ ως λαός θέλω να αγοράζω την ελληνική πατάτα με 5 λεπτά το κιλό, πιο φτηνά κι από την αιγυπτιακή. Ο παραγωγός θα ήταν πολύ ευτυχισμένος αν την πουλούσε 50 λεπτά το κιλό. Με ποιον τρόπο η αγροτική πολιτική που αναφέρει ο Lenin Reloaded θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες του λαού, χωρίς να θίξει το εισόδημα του γεωργού;


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πώς διασφαλίζεις ότι, ακόμα κι αν γίνουν όλα αυτά, θα εκλείψει η διαφθορά;



Υποθέτω, Palavra, με πλήρη δημοκρατία: όταν υπεύθυνος μπορεί να είναι ο καθένας και η καθεμιά, χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο προνόμιο, και όταν η συνέλευση/συμβούλιο των παραγωγών (σ' αυτή την περίπτωση) μπορεί να ανακαλεί τους υπεύθυνους ανά πάσα στιγμή αν δεν ανταποκρίνονται στα καθήκοντα που τους έχουν ανατεθεί.


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Θα τότε έπρεπε να είχες αναφέρει κάποιον άλλο κλάδο, ή έστω κάποια άλλη ασθένεια, γιατί αυτό το παράδειγμα αποδεικνύει μόνο τη δύναμη που έχει η νομική κατοχύρωση των πατεντών, και όχι τα ολιγοπώλια.



Η νομική κατοχύρωση των πατεντών τι είναι; Ανεξάρτητη από το ποιος έχει τη δύναμη να επιβάλει κάτι; Ποιος μπορεί να κρυφτεί, χωρίς συνέπειες, πίσω από τη «νομική κατοχύρωση των πατεντών» και να κάνει τη δουλειά του, οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ή οι Αφρικανοί που πεθαίνουν από Έιτζ;



dharvatis said:


> Δεν ήμουν σαφής; Εγώ ως λαός θέλω να αγοράζω την ελληνική πατάτα με 5 λεπτά το κιλό, πιο φτηνά κι από την αιγυπτιακή. Ο παραγωγός θα ήταν πολύ ευτυχισμένος αν την πουλούσε 50 λεπτά το κιλό. Με ποιον τρόπο η αγροτική πολιτική που αναφέρει ο Lenin Reloaded θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες του λαού, χωρίς να θίξει το εισόδημα του γεωργού;



Ο LR δεν μιλάει για αγροτική πολιτική, αλλά για κίνημα. 
«Κίνημα της πατάτας; Ναι, βεβαίως, ως τα (λογικά του) άκρα όμως. Ώσπου να εξαπλωθεί και να επιταθεί η απαίτηση που εγκολπώνει το κίνημα --*αυτή για την εξασφάλιση, στο ελάχιστο, της βιολογικής ζωής των κατοίκων της χώρας και την προστασία της απ' την πείνα*-- στον βαθμό που να οδηγεί στην συνολική κοινωνικοποίηση της παραγωγής τροφίμων, δηλαδή στην *παραγωγή τροφίμων από και για την κοινωνία και όχι από και για την αγορά*, στην ενδυνάμωση των μικρών παραγωγών με την συνεταιριστική αλληλεγγύη, και στον σχεδιασμό της παραγωγής με βάση τις λαϊκές ανάγκες και όχι τον καπιταλιστικό ανταγωνισμό». 

Το πλαίσιο στο οποίο θέτεις εσύ το ερώτημα προϋποθέτει λογική αγοράς, όχι λογική τέτοιου κινήματος.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Η νομική κατοχύρωση των πατεντών τι είναι; Ανεξάρτητη από το ποιος έχει τη δύναμη να επιβάλει κάτι; Ποιος μπορεί να κρυφτεί, χωρίς συνέπειες, πίσω από τη «νομική κατοχύρωση των πατεντών» και να κάνει τη δουλειά του, οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ή οι Αφρικανοί που πεθαίνουν από Έιτζ;


Προφανώς, προφανέστατα ανεξάρτητη - οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει μια πατέντα! Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι η Pfizer. Το υπόλοιπο ερώτημα δεν το καταλαβαίνω: ποιος κρύβεται; τι δίλημμα είναι αυτό; όλα τα άλλα που ανέφερα, πού πήγαν;





anef said:


> Ο LR δεν μιλάει για αγροτική πολιτική, αλλά για κίνημα.
> «Κίνημα της πατάτας; Ναι, βεβαίως, ως τα (λογικά του) άκρα όμως. Ώσπου να εξαπλωθεί και να επιταθεί η απαίτηση που εγκολπώνει το κίνημα --*αυτή για την εξασφάλιση, στο ελάχιστο, της βιολογικής ζωής των κατοίκων της χώρας και την προστασία της απ' την πείνα*-- στον βαθμό που να οδηγεί στην συνολική κοινωνικοποίηση της παραγωγής τροφίμων, δηλαδή στην *παραγωγή τροφίμων από και για την κοινωνία και όχι από και για την αγορά*, στην ενδυνάμωση των μικρών παραγωγών με την συνεταιριστική αλληλεγγύη, και στον σχεδιασμό της παραγωγής με βάση τις λαϊκές ανάγκες και όχι τον καπιταλιστικό ανταγωνισμό».
> 
> Το πλαίσιο στο οποίο θέτεις εσύ το ερώτημα προϋποθέτει λογική αγοράς, όχι λογική τέτοιου κινήματος.



Έστω κίνημα, πες το όπως θέλεις, δεν αμφισβητώ την ονομασία. Πώς θα λειτουργήσει όμως; Το κίνημα της πατάτας φυσικά λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της αγοράς: ο παραγωγός καθορίζει την τιμή και ο καταναλωτής επιλέγει αν θα ψωνίσει από αυτόν ή από το σουπερμάρκετ, και διαλέγει το πρώτο γιατί τον συμφέρει. Άρα, το κίνημα που σκέφτεται ο LR δεν είναι τέτοιου είδους. Τι είναι τότε; Είναι κάποιου είδους κεντρικός σχεδιασμός της παραγωγής, εν είδει ΕΣΣΔ; Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αυτό μεμονωμένα, σε κατά τα άλλα αστικό καθεστώς; Νομίζω πως όχι, για τους λόγους που ανέφερα στα προηγούμενα ποστ. Τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι;


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Υποθέτω, Palavra, με πλήρη δημοκρατία: όταν υπεύθυνος μπορεί να είναι ο καθένας και η καθεμιά, χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο προνόμιο, και όταν η συνέλευση/συμβούλιο των παραγωγών (σ' αυτή την περίπτωση) μπορεί να ανακαλεί τους υπεύθυνους ανά πάσα στιγμή αν δεν ανταποκρίνονται στα καθήκοντα που τους έχουν ανατεθεί.


Η πείρα της αρχαίας αθηναϊκής δημοκρατίας φανερώνει ότι η απόλυτη ανακλητότητα οδηγεί σε τυραννία της συνέλευσης, η οποία συνέλευση με τη σειρά της μπορεί άνετα να χειραγωγείται από καπάτσους δημαγωγούς. Σε πολύ απλά ζητήματα μπορεί να είναι εύκολο να κριθεί αν ο αιρετός εκπρόσωπος ανταποκρίθηκε ή δεν ανταποκρίθηκε στα καθήκοντα (καλύτερα: στην εντολή) που του δόθηκε. Αλλά σε σύνθετα προβλήματα αυτό είναι αδύνατο. Πώς μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις σε θέματα π.χ. πολέμου με τέτοιες δεσμεύσεις, όταν πρέπει να πάρεις ζωτικές αποφάσεις επιτόπου; Γνωρίζουμε πως έτσι ξεκίνησαν να κάνουν οι μπολσεβίκοι με το στρατό, και ταχύτατα είδαν πως αυτό οδηγούσε σε διάλυση και αποφάσισαν να αποκαταστήσουν την ιεραρχία και τους βαθμούς. Όταν στο πιο νευραλγικό θέμα εξουσίας όπως είναι ο στρατός δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αυτό, η διαρκής ανακλητότητα χάνει τις μυθικές της διαστάσεις της πανάκειας, παύει να είναι η θεραπεία πάσης νόσου. Επίσης, υπάρχουν εγχειρήματα που αποδεικνύονται πετυχημένα στο τέλος της προσπάθειας, ενώ στο μεσοδιάστημα μπορεί να δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι οδηγούν σε αποτυχία. Αν αυτός που τα επιχειρεί δεν έχει το περιθώριο χρόνου, λόγω της δαμόκλειας σπάθης της ανακλητότητας, δεν θα μπορεί καν να ξεκινήσει ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα, ίσως ακόμα λιγότερο και απ' ό,τι στις αστικές δημοκρατίες με τον τετράχρονο ή πεντάχρονο εκλογικό τους κύκλο.

Άρα η ανακλητότητα σαφώς αποτελεί γνήσια δημοκρατία, μόνο που η γνήσια δημοκρατία δεν εγγυάται τίποτα. Η δε διαφορά περιεχομένου μεταξύ πολιτικής μόνο και (υποθετικής) κοινωνικοπολιτικής δημοκρατίας δεν φαίνεται, υπό το φως της λογικής σκέψης (γιατί μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε), να αλλάζει κάτι στο θέμα αυτό.

Η εικόνα ενός πληθυσμού που δεν κάνει τίποτε άλλο από το να συμμετέχει σε συνελεύσεις είναι εξωπραγματική. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος αντιλαμβάνεται την πολιτική και τη συμμετοχή στα κοινά ως μέσο, όχι ως αυτοσκοπό της ζωής του. Μοιραία λοιπόν, μετά τις πρώτες κάψες, μένουν στις συνελεύσεις οι λίγοι ενδιαφερόμενοι, είτε επειδή το αστέρι τους είναι να ενδιαφέρονται ιδιαίτερα για τα κοινά είτε επειδή ελπίζουν κυρίως αρριβιστικά να ανέβουν στην ιεραρχία είτε και τα δύο. Σιγά-σιγά δημιουργείται μια δομή, και η δομή αυτή έχει τη δική της λογική αυτοδιαιώνισης.

Η δομή ποια θα είναι; Θα είναι η ρωσική, όπου οι συνελεύσεις βάσης εξέλεγαν αντιπροσώπους, και αυτοί οι αντιπρόσωποι εξέλεγαν άλλους αντιπροσώπους κοκ., ώστε τελικά η κορυφή αποτελούνταν από ανθρώπους που είχαν εκλεγεί από το αμέσως κατώτερο επίπεδο; ή, προκειμένου για τις κορυφές του κράτους, θα είναι του μοντέλου της απευθείας εκλογής από το λαό, όπως σήμερα για το κοινοβούλιο και τον πρόεδρο μιας αστικής δημοκρατίας; Αν είναι το πρώτο, δεν νοθεύεται η αντιπροσωπευτικότητα; Αν είναι το δεύτερο, πώς μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τη διαρκή ανακλητότητα π.χ. του προέδρου του κράτους ή της βουλής του κράτους από τη βάση, δηλ. από το σύνολο του πληθυσμού;

Πιο πολύ βλέπω λύση (μερική λύση πάντα) στη σαφήνεια, αυστηρότητα και ίδια για όλους, χωρίς εξαιρέσεις και ασυλίες εφαρμογή των νόμων, παρά στη διαρκή ανακλητότητα από συνελεύσεις που βγάζουν ψηφίσματα.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, συμβουλιακή δημοκρατία και λενιστική θεωρία του κόμματος της πρωτοπορίας αλληλοαποκλείονται. Το φλερτ τους ήταν καθαρά δημαγωγικό (από τη μεριά του Λένιν) και κράτησε μόλις 4-5 μήνες, όσο δηλαδή οι μπολσεβίκοι κέρδισαν συγκυριακά την πλειοψηφία σε πολλά σοβιέτ, και ως τη στιγμή που το μπολσεβίκικο κόμμα πήρε την εξουσία. Ακολούθησαν 70 χρόνια... Άρα, ή το ένα ή το άλλο· και τα δυο δεν γίνεται.


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Προφανώς, προφανέστατα ανεξάρτητη - οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει μια πατέντα! Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι η Pfizer. Το υπόλοιπο ερώτημα δεν το καταλαβαίνω: ποιος κρύβεται; τι δίλημμα είναι αυτό; όλα τα άλλα που ανέφερα, πού πήγαν;



Ο καθένας μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει πατέντα, αλλά ο καθένας, και δη ο φτωχός Αφρικανός, δεν έχει τη δύναμη να πάει κόντρα στην πατέντα, _ακόμα κι αν οι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν σαν τις μύγες_ (γιατί κανονικά οι νόμοι αλλάζουν, έχουν εξαιρέσεις, παύουν κάποτε να ισχύουν, δεν τους δίνει απευθείας ο Θεός στον κόσμο). Όμως είναι πιο σημαντικά τα κέρδη των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών από τον θάνατο ανθρώπων -σίγουρα δεν λέω κάτι που δεν ξέρεις.



dharvatis said:


> Έστω κίνημα, πες το όπως θέλεις, δεν αμφισβητώ την ονομασία. Πώς θα λειτουργήσει όμως; Το κίνημα της πατάτας φυσικά λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της αγοράς: ο παραγωγός καθορίζει την τιμή και ο καταναλωτής επιλέγει αν θα ψωνίσει από αυτόν ή από το σουπερμάρκετ, και διαλέγει το πρώτο γιατί τον συμφέρει. Άρα, το κίνημα που σκέφτεται ο LR δεν είναι τέτοιου είδους. Τι είναι τότε; Είναι κάποιου είδους κεντρικός σχεδιασμός της παραγωγής, εν είδει ΕΣΣΔ; Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αυτό μεμονωμένα, σε κατά τα άλλα αστικό καθεστώς; Νομίζω πως όχι, για τους λόγους που ανέφερα στα προηγούμενα ποστ. Τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι;



Το να λειτουργήσει _παράλληλα _ένα τέτοιο σύστημα παραγωγής (ο _κεντρικός _σχεδιασμός τύπου ΕΣΣΔ δεν βλέπω γιατί είναι απαραίτητος, ο συντονισμός πολλών τοπικών σχεδιασμών δεν κάνει; ) δεν νομίζω να είναι αδύνατο. Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα, π.χ. η Μαριναλέδα ή η Τσιάπας, το θέμα είναι γιατί αυτά δεν απειλούν τελικά το σύστημα. Είναι απλά θέμα ποσότητας; Δηλ. αν αύριο είχαμε 50 κινήματα σαν αυτό της πατάτας στα πλαίσια που περιγράφεις, το αποτέλεσμα θα μετατρεπόταν ποιοτικά σε κάτι άλλο; Σε κάτι αντισυστημικό; Ή θα γινόταν απλώς το νέο μεσαιωνικό εργασιακό καθεστώς πιο εύκολα αποδεκτό, για παράδειγμα; Οπότε, τα ερωτήματά σου είναι και ερωτήματά μου. Όταν έλεγα ότι, εκτός απ' το πέσιμο στο ΚΚΕ, καλό θα ήταν να γίνει και μια κριτική στο «κορυφαίο παράδειγμα αυτοοργάνωσης» του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τέτοιου είδους ερωτήματα είχα υπόψη μου.

@Costas: ως προς την ανακλητότητα είχα στο μυαλό μου ένα κίνημα τύπου παραγωγών, όχι απαραίτητα την κυβέρνηση μιας χώρας. Κάτι δηλ. που άμεσα θα ενδιέφερε την ομάδα που θα επέλεγε αυτόν τον τρόπο οργάνωσης. Η λύση όμως που προτείνεις εσύ πώς θα μπορέσει να αποφύγει ούτως ή άλλως αυτό το ζήτημα; Δηλ. οι νόμοι που πρέπει όλοι να εφαρμόζουν πώς και από ποιους θα οριστούν; Ποιος θα επιβλέπει αν εφαρμόζονται; Η σημερινή φτώχεια που βλέπουμε γύρω μας προήλθε από μη εφαρμογή νόμων;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 12, 2012)

anef said:


> Ο καθένας μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει πατέντα, αλλά ο καθένας, και δη ο φτωχός Αφρικανός, δεν έχει τη δύναμη να πάει κόντρα στην πατέντα, _ακόμα κι αν οι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν σαν τις μύγες_ (γιατί κανονικά οι νόμοι αλλάζουν, έχουν εξαιρέσεις, παύουν κάποτε να ισχύουν, δεν τους δίνει απευθείας ο Θεός στον κόσμο). Όμως είναι πιο σημαντικά τα κέρδη των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών από τον θάνατο ανθρώπων -σίγουρα δεν λέω κάτι που δεν ξέρεις.


Υπάρχουν πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις εταιρειών που βάζουν το κέρδος πριν από την ασφάλεια κοινού και εργαζομένων, αλλά ειδικά αυτή η περίπτωση είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετη, για τους λόγους που έγραψα προηγουμένως. Δεν είναι "ο θάνατός σου η πατέντα μου". Κάποτε είχα ακούσει τη φράση _Africa is a lost cause_, και βλέπω ότι έχει συζητηθεί πολύ. Δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει, αλλά σίγουρα αποδεικνύει αυτό που λέω από την αρχή, ότι η κατάσταση δεν σώζεται ούτε με καραβιές χάπια. 
Τέλος πάντων, αυτή η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από τη διαφωνία μου με το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα. Δεν διαφωνώ με τη βασική σου θέση, για τη δύναμη των ολιγοπωλίων και των τεχνητών μονοπωλίων (κάπου το έγραψα εξάλλου), οπότε μπορούμε ίσως να την κλείσουμε.



anef said:


> Το να λειτουργήσει _παράλληλα _ένα τέτοιο σύστημα παραγωγής (ο _κεντρικός _σχεδιασμός τύπου ΕΣΣΔ δεν βλέπω γιατί είναι απαραίτητος, ο συντονισμός πολλών τοπικών σχεδιασμών δεν κάνει; ) δεν νομίζω να είναι αδύνατο. Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα, π.χ. η Μαριναλέδα ή η Τσιάπας, το θέμα είναι γιατί αυτά δεν απειλούν τελικά το σύστημα. Είναι απλά θέμα ποσότητας; Δηλ. αν αύριο είχαμε 50 κινήματα σαν αυτό της πατάτας στα πλαίσια που περιγράφεις, το αποτέλεσμα θα μετατρεπόταν ποιοτικά σε κάτι άλλο; Σε κάτι αντισυστημικό; Ή θα γινόταν απλώς το νέο μεσαιωνικό εργασιακό καθεστώς πιο εύκολα αποδεκτό, για παράδειγμα; Οπότε, τα ερωτήματά σου είναι και ερωτήματά μου. Όταν έλεγα ότι, εκτός απ' το πέσιμο στο ΚΚΕ, καλό θα ήταν να γίνει και μια κριτική στο «κορυφαίο παράδειγμα αυτοοργάνωσης» του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τέτοιου είδους ερωτήματα είχα υπόψη μου.


Μα αν μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει, θα είχε γίνει ήδη (βλέπε λαϊκές και συνεταιρισμοί). Εξάλλου, δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό περιμένει ο LR, που θέλει "συνολική κοινωνικοποίηση της παραγωγής τροφίμων" και "σχεδιασμό [από ποιον;] της παραγωγής με βάση τις λαϊκές ανάγκες". Ξαναλέω ότι το κίνημα της πατάτας ακολουθεί απόλυτα τους κανόνες της αγοράς (μάλλον αυτή είναι η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου "Γιατί δεν απειλούν το σύστημα;"), και αν αύριο έχουμε κι άλλα τέτοια κινήματα τότε δεν θα αργήσει να εκδηλωθεί και ανταγωνισμός, οπότε θα μειωθούν κι άλλο οι τιμές και οι παραγωγοί θα βρεθούν πάλι στην ίδια κατάσταση. Η κοινωνία θα ωφεληθεί, βέβαια, από αυτό το καπιταλιστικό κατά βάση κίνημα, ενώ από την άλλη δεν βλέπω κάποια ουσιαστική δυνατότητα εφαρμογής των μεγαλόστομων διακηρύξεων όπως "παραγωγή από και για την κοινωνία".


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Πατατοσαλάτα το έχουμε κάνει, ας ρίξω λίγες σταλιές λάδι ακόμα. Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει το κομμάτι για τις τράπεζες μια και η λειτουργία του δημόσιου δεν ξενίζει κανέναν:

*Πουλάτε λάδι; Θα σας βγάλουμε το λάδι!*

Χρειάστηκαν 10 μήνες, τόνοι αιτήσεων, αμέτρητα πιστοποιητικά και ατελείωτες ώρες αναμονής σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες προκειμένου μία ομάδα νέων επιχειρηματιών να ανοίξει ένα online κατάστημα. [...]

Μείζον θέμα αποτέλεσε και η αντιμετώπιση των ελληνικών τραπεζών. Προκειμένου να μπορούν οι πελάτες να συμπληρώνουν τα τραπεζικά τους στοιχεία στην ιστοσελίδα του καταστήματος για να πραγματοποιήσουν τις αγορές τους. Οι τράπεζες απαίτησαν ολόκληρη η ιστοσελίδα να είναι αποκλειστικά στην ελληνική γλώσσα.

«Όσο κι αν τους εξηγούσαμε ότι η ιστοσελίδα μας προορίζεται κυρίως για ξένη πελατεία, οι τράπεζες μας αγνοούσαν εντελώς».

Τελικά ο Φώτης και οι συνεργάτες τους αποφάσισαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το σύστημα πληρωμών PayPal και να διακόψουν κάθε συνεργασία με τις ελληνικές τράπεζες. «Αυτές χάνουν, όχι εμείς. Καταφέραμε να λύσουμε το θέμα που είχε προκύψει μέσα σε μία ημέρα», δηλώνει ο Φώτης. [...]

http://www.dimiourgiaxana.gr/index....-29/415-poulate-ladi-tha-sas-vgaloume-to-ladi


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2012)

Αμ το δείγμα κοπράνων, τι σου λέει;

Edit: Ο τίτλος της 'χειμαρρώδους ομιλίας' του προέδρου του νέου κόμματος, «Οδηγίες κατασκευής για αυτό που δεν ξανάγινε», μου θύμισε το Rapport sur la construction des situations.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2012)

Ξαναμαζεύοντας το θέμα, ένα (όχι πολύ φρέσκο, ομολογώ) σχετικό άρθρο του Αρ. Δοξιάδη: Πατάτες


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Πουλάτε λάδι; Θα σας βγάλουμε το λάδι!* [...]
> 
> http://www.dimiourgiaxana.gr/index....-29/415-poulate-ladi-tha-sas-vgaloume-to-ladi





Costas said:


> Αμ το δείγμα κοπράνων, τι σου λέει;



Συνέχεια:

Μήπως η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου - ή όποιος πολιτικός νοιάζεται τον τόπο αυτό - θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει ένα παράλληλο, απόλυτα ηλεκτρονικό κρατικό μηχανισμό, αφήνοντας απλά και αθόρυβα τούτο τον χρηματιζόμενο και απαρχαιωμένο να σβήσει; ('not with a bang but a whimper,' που λέει και ο T. S. Eliot).

Στο http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=13608 η Αγλαΐα Κρεμέζη μάς ενημερώνει ότι το θέμα παίρνει διαστάσεις.

Έφτασε στην NYT:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/19/w...uzzle-entrepreneurs.html?_r=3&pagewanted=1&hp

[...] his board members were required by the Health Department to submit lung X-rays — and stool samples — since this was a food company.

[...]Part of Mr. Antonopoulos’s problem, Mr. Korkidis ventured, was his unwillingness to pay what is routinely referred to here as the “speed tax” — bribes to move things along. 

[...]“Stool samples cannot be the center of this story,” Mr. Antonopoulos said. “We made it.”


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2013)

*Ένα χρόνο μετά ...*

Το κίνημα «Χωρίς Μεσάζοντες» συμπλήρωσε ένα χρόνο δράσης!

Μεγάλη συμμετοχή στην Β΄ Πανελλαδική συνάντηση πρωτοβουλιών «Χωρίς Μεσάζοντες» στην Κατερίνη.

Χθες, Κυριακή 24 Μαρτίου 2013, στον Καπνικό Σταθμό Κατερίνης, πραγματοποιήθηκε η B΄ Πανελλαδική συνάντηση Πρωτοβουλιών «Χωρίς Μεσάζοντες». Δεκάδες πρωτοβουλίες πολιτών από 25 διαφορετικές πόλεις της χώρας, αλλά και πολλοί παραγωγοί, συναντήθηκαν για δεύτερη φορά στην πρωτεύουσα της Πιερίας με στόχο την οργάνωση του κινήματος, το οποίο έχει εξαπλωθεί σε κάθε γωνιά της χώρας.

Την Κυριακή το πρωί, μεταξύ 09:00 και 11:00, πραγματοποιήθηκε από την Εθελοντική Ομάδα Δράσης Ν. Πιερίας διανομή απορρυπαντικών σε περίπου 700 οικογένειες, και έτσι οι συμμετέχοντες στην πανελλαδική συνάντηση είχαν την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουν από κοντά την οργάνωση διάθεσης ενός προϊόντος «Χωρίς μεσάζοντες».

Από τις δύο το μεσημέρι έως και αργά το βράδυ οι πολίτες συζήτησαν σειρά θεμάτων, μεταξύ των οποίων και ο τρόπος οργάνωσης του πανελλαδικού δικτύου και η περαιτέρω συνεργασία μεταξύ των ομάδων. Υπήρξε κοινή διαπίστωση όλων πως πρέπει να αναπτυχθούν πρωτοβουλίες με τις οποίες θα καταστεί δυνατή η αλλαγή της σημερινής κατάστασης, κατ’ αρχήν σε τοπικό επίπεδο, στη γεωγραφική περιφέρεια κάθε ομάδας και κατ’ επέκταση, με την αμοιβαιότητα και την αλληλοβοήθεια και ευρύτερα σε όλη τη χώρα.

Αποφασίστηκε να εντατικοποιηθεί η προσπάθεια παρέμβασης των πολιτών στη διαδικασία της διάθεσης προϊόντων, μέσα στα πλαίσια του Νόμου, με σκοπό την επίτευξη της χαμηλότερης δυνατής τιμής διάθεσης των προϊόντων στους καταναλωτές, σε συνδυασμό με την παροχή της καλύτερης δυνατής ποιότητας.

Βασικός στόχος των ομάδων είναι να βοηθήσουν τους παραγωγούς, δημιουργώντας κίνητρα για την καλλιέργεια και παραγωγή αγροτικών και κτηνοτροφικών προϊόντων με τη σύναψη προσυμφώνων (συμβολαιακή γεωργία), απορροφώντας το σύνολο της παραγωγής τους, και παράλληλα ενθαρρύνοντας τους καταναλωτές στην αγορά ποιοτικών ελληνικών προϊόντων διατροφής.

Οι εκπρόσωποι των πρωτοβουλιών υπέγραψαν ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗΛΕΓΓΥΗΣ, διακηρύσσοντας την πίστη τους στην προσπάθεια αυτή, η οποία πρέπει να αποκτήσει πανελλήνιο χαρακτήρα και να στηριχθεί από τους παραγωγούς και τους καταναλωτές.

Απώτερος στόχος των ομάδων είναι να καταπολεμηθούν η κερδοσκοπία και οι μεσάζοντες, γεγονός που θα τονώσει τον πρωτογενή – παραγωγικό τομέα της χώρας.

Τέλος, ορίστηκε τριμελής ομάδα η οποία θα αναλάβει το συντονισμό των δράσεων πανελλαδικά. Η θητεία τη ομάδας θα είναι τρίμηνη και τα μέλη της θα επιλέγονται κάθε φορά από διαφορετικές πόλεις. Μέχρι το Πάσχα θα λειτουργήσει η ιστοσελίδα του πανελλαδικού δικτύου, με ειδικό φόρουμ, όπου κάθε ομάδα θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να αναρτά τις δράσεις της. 

24.03.13 

Από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

Δηλαδή εξελίσσεται σε κάτι σαν συνεταιριστικό σουπερμάρκετ. 
Σαν ιδέα δεν είναι πρωτοφανής, στην Ξάνθη π.χ. το μοναδικό μεγάλο σουπερμάρκετ όταν ζούσα εκεί, ήταν συνεταιριστικό. Ο κίνδυνος είναι ότι από κάποιο σημείο και μετά αρχίζει να γίνεται κερδοσκοπική επιχείρηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2013)

Σήμερα, έναν χρόνο μετά, σε *εποχή αποπληθωρισμού πια*, οι πατάτες παρουσιάζουν σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ αύξηση 25% σε σχέση με τις περσινές τιμοληψίες, όταν κορυφωνόταν η μάχη της πατάτας. Ο οπαδός της φιλελεύθερης οικονομίας θα πει ότι αυτή ήταν η συνέπεια της βίαιης περσινής προσαρμογής υπό την πίεση των καναλιών κλπ κλπ. Ο οπαδός της ελεγχόμενης οικονομίας θα πει ότι αν υπήρχαν αξιόπιστα δημόσια συστήματα ελέγχου των τιμών, η πατάτα θα είχε παραμείνει στις αποδεδειγμένα εφικτές περσινές χαμηλές τιμές της. Άσπρο-μαύρο, γιν και γιανγκ.

Στο μεταξύ, και στη Γερμανία γίνονται έρευνες για καρτέλ που επί χρόνια φούσκωνε την τιμή της πατάτας (πηγή: Stern)...


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2013)

Κι ο οπαδός της άποψης 360 μοιρών λέει ότι οι τιμές των γεωργικών προϊόντων είναι συνάρτηση της σοδειάς. Αν για κάποιο λόγο* φέτος υπάρχουν λιγότερες διαθέσιμες πατάτες, ενώ η ζήτηση παραμένει σταθερή, φυσικό είναι να αυξάνεται η τιμή τους. 

* κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, ασθένειες των φυτών ή μπορεί απλά λιγότεροι να φύτεψαν πατάτες γιατί ξέρω γω, οι φράουλες πιάνουν καλύτερη τιμή


----------



## Hellegennes (May 11, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την SBE και θυμίζω ότι το κίνημα της πατάτας έριξε τον μ.ο. πώλησης πέρσι, με αποτέλεσμα να παρουσιάζεται μεγάλη ποσοστιαία αύξηση, φέτος. Τουλάχιστον αυτό αντιλαμβάνομαι από τα δεδομένα.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2013)

Κοιτάζοντας το άρθρο που παραπέμπεις δόχτορα διαβάζω:
αυξήσεις σημειώθηκαν σε 
κρέατα (1%)
νωπά ψάρια (1,8%)
νωπά φρούτα (5,2%)
νωπές πατάτες (24,3%)
ένδυση- υπόδηση (2,2%)
πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης (25,1%)
τιμολόγια ΔΕΗ (12,3%) 
και καπνό (5,9%)

Και μειώσεις
έπιπλα- καλύμματα δαπέδου (3,6%)
υπολογιστές (5,7%)
λευκά είδη (4%)
οικιακές συσκευές (4,3%)
οικιακές υπηρεσίες (8%)
ιατρικές- οδοντιατρικές- παραϊατρικές υπηρεσίες (4,3%)
υπηρεσίες επισκευής και συντήρησης κατοικίας (2,8%)
βιβλία (3,8%)
τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίες (5,1%)
υπηρεσίες αναψυχής (3,2%)
κουρεία- κομμωτήρια (4%)
δίδακτρα (4%) 
και αυτοκίνητα (5,6%)
ενοίκια κατοικιών (5,5%)
βενζίνη (7,2%)- λόγω πτώσης των διεθνών τιμών των καυσίμων- 
και σε φάρμακα (8,8%)- λόγω της νέας λίστας

Οι τρεις τελευταίες ειναι νομίζω οι πιο σοβαρές μειώσεις. Οι άλλες είναι για αγαθά ή υπηρεσίες που δεν είναι απολύτως αναγκαία. Από την άλλη, αργήσαμε. Αυτό έπρεπε να συμβεί πριν ένα χρόνο τουλάχιστον. Για να μην πω δύο.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2013)

Nα θυμίσουμε επίσης ότι η τιμή των σιτηρών διεθνώς είναι στα ύψη εδώ και μερικά χρόνια λόγω της κακής σοδειάς. Μπορεί στον πρώτο κόσμο να μην πήραμε χαμπάρι γιατί οι τιμές των προϊόντων σίτου αυξήθηκαν λίγο, αλλά στον τρίτο κόσμο το κατάλαβαν. 
Αν και φαίνεται ότι φέτος θα πνιγούμε στο σιτάρι και θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα

Από την άλλη, πήγα να βγάλω ένα εισιτήριο Αθήνα-Λονδίνο και κόντεψα να πάθω συγκοπή με τις τιμές.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη, πήγα να βγάλω ένα εισιτήριο Αθήνα-Λονδίνο και κόντεψα να πάθω συγκοπή με τις τιμές.


Ναι, έμαθα ότι πλησιάζουν σε τιμές εισιτηρίου για Αυστραλία.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, έμαθα ότι πλησιάζουν σε τιμές εισιτηρίου για Αυστραλία.



Θα πω μόνο ότι δίπλα στο σαίτ μου έβγαζε διαφήμιση "επισκεφτείτε τις Αζόρες" και η τιμή του αεροπορικού εισιτηρίου για την κατηραμένην νήσον που καταστρέφει νέους, ήταν χαμηλότερη απ'ό,τι για Αθήνα. Εντωμεταξύ ο συνδυασμός ΕλΒεν-Χήθροου είναι 150 ευρώ φόροι.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2013)

http://kinimapolis.blogspot.gr/2013/01/1.html


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2013)

Από το οποίο λινκ βλέπουμε ότι:
α. καλλιεργήθηκαν λιγότερα στρέμματα πατάτες
β. μειώθηκαν οι εισαγωγές πατάτας

Οπότε φυσικό είναι η τιμή να ανεβαίνει. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εφόσον οι εισαγωγές περιορίζονται γιατί οι ξένοι ζητάνε εγγυήσεις λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης, τι κάνει το κράτος, κι οι κρατικές τράπεζες, για να βοηθήσουν την κατάσταση; Καμια εγγύηση, κανένα βραχυπρόθεσμο χαμηλότοκο δάνειο για τους επιχειρηματίες εισαγωγείς κλπ; Ή είναι όλα αυτά αντίθετα προς τις οικονομικές αρχές που ασπαζόμαστε πλέον ως χώρα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)

Κατευθείαν από ΚΑΑ:
http://www.okaa.gr/okaa/articles/article.jsp?context=103&categoryid=2357&articleid=3190
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/305190/mesazodes-telos-me-ena-klik-/


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2013)

Στο Λονδίνο όλες οι αγορές είναι ανοιχτές για το κοινό, αρκεί να αγοράσεις κάποια ποσότητα που συνήθως ξεκινάει από ένα καφάσι ή ένα κουτί. Την ψαραγορά π.χ. την τιμούν ιδιαίτερα κάτι φίλοι μου. 
Στην Ελλάδα δεν γινόταν το ίδιο μέχρι τώρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2013)

Η κεντρική κρεαταγορά έχει λιανική πώληση, αλλά υποθέτω ότι θα έχουν άλλες τιμές για κάποιον που θα αγοράσει χοντρικά. Για την ψαραγορά δεν ξέρω, επειδή εκεί που βρίσκεται και τις ώρες που λειτουργεί, δύσκολο το βλέπω να πηγαίνουν νοικοκυρές να ψωνίσουν. Αλλά μπορεί να μην τα ξέρω καλά τα πράγματα, ίσως κάποιος μπορεί να μας φωτίσει καλύτερα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)

Οι καταναλωτές, σύμφωνα με τον ΟΚΑΑ, μπορούν να αγοράζουν απ' την ΚΑΑ σε τιμές χονδρικής: http://www.okaa.gr/okaa/articles/article.jsp?context=103&categoryid=2357&articleid=3364.Τέλος, υπενθυμίζεται ότι οι καταναλωτές μπορούν να προμηθεύονται σε τιμές χονδρικής, οπωροκηπευτικά από την Κεντρική Αγορά Αθηνών καθώς και όλα τα είδη τροφίμων από την Αγορά του Καταναλωτή που λειτουργεί στον ίδιο χώρο. Με αυτό τον τρόπο προωθείται μια σειρά μέτρων με σκοπό να επιτευχθούν χαμηλότερες τιμές στην αγορά προς όφελος των καταναλωτών.​


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2013)

Έτσι, από 16-12-2012 και τις ημέρες Κυριακή με Παρασκευή και ώρες 11:00πμ έως 20:00μμ, οι καταναλωτές θα μπορούν να πραγματοποιούν αγορές από την Κεντρική Λαχαναγορά του Ρέντη. Το μέτρο είναι μόνιμης ισχύος.

Από τους πρώτους μήνες του 2013, θα λειτουργήσει σταδιακά η «Αγορά του Καταναλωτή» 

Να υποθέσω ότι εννοεί 16-12-13 και πρώτους μήνες του 2014, αντίστοιχα, μια και η ανακοίνωση έχει ημερομηνία 20/6/13; Ή όχι;

Edit: και τι να πεις για το ότι στη διεύθυνση http://[B]www.okaa.gr[/B]/okaa/articles/article.jsp?context=103&categoryid=2357&articleid=3190, μενού "Η Αγορά του Καταναλωτή", λέει "Πληροφορίες παρέχονται από το site www.okaa.gr";


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2013)

Κώστα, οι αναγραφόμενες ημερομηνίες είναι απ' όσο ξέρω σωστές, απλώς η ανακοίνωση διορθώθηκε/ξανανέβηκε πριν δυο μήνες.


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2013)

A, OK, θενκς.


----------



## Earion (Apr 25, 2015)

*Πουλάει ακόμη το κίνημα «χωρίς μεσάζοντες»;*

Λεωνίδας Λιάμης ​ _
_​_ Για μήνες ολόκληρους μονοπωλούσαν τα δελτία ειδήσεων, έγιναν θέμα πολιτικής αντιπαράθεσης. Τρία χρόνια μετά, το WE του news247 ψάχνει να βρει τι έχει μείνει από τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό.
_
Μπήκε στη ζωή μας σαν σίφουνας από το πουθενά. Ξεκίνησε από την Κατερίνη και σε λίγες εβδομάδες εξαπλώθηκε σε όλη την επικράτεια, με τη δύναμη και την ορμή ενός τσουνάμι. Κινητοποίησε χιλιάδες κόσμου στην επαρχία και στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, ανάγκασε να ασχοληθούν μαζί του κοινωνιολόγοι, έστρεψε πάνω του τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας τόσο του εγχώριου όσο και επιφανών εκπροσώπων του ξένου Τύπου, ενόχλησε, κατηγορήθηκε, κυνηγήθηκε από όσους ένιωσαν ότι τους ξεβολεύει ή θίγει τα συμφέροντά τους και μεά...

Αλήθεια, τί έγινε μετά; Τί συνέβη στο κίνημα της πατάτας; Γιατί τρία χρόνια μετά από το μπουμ που γνώρισε η δράση, πλέον, δεν κάνει τον ίδιο... θόρυβο; Ήταν απλώς μόδα και ξεπεράστηκε; Ένας διάττων αστέρας; Ή μήπως συνεχίζει να δουλεύει χωρίς να ακούγεται;

Τα πρόσωπα που πρωταγωνίστησαν σε αυτή την περίοδο αιχμής για το κίνημα της πατάτας υποστηρίζουν πως μπορεί τα «φώτα της ράμπας να έχουν σβήσει» και τα media πλέον να ασχολούνται με άλλα πιο πιασάρικα θέματα της επικαιρότητας, όμως αυτοί συνεχίζουν στο δρόμο που είχαν χαράξει, ασκώντας με ενθουσιασμό τον εθελοντισμό και τις δράσεις της αλληλέγγυας οικονομίας. Παραδέχονται, βέβαια, πως προοδευτικά υπήρξε μια κάμψη στην επιρροή του κινήματος, σε σχέση με την εποχή που ήταν στα... φόρτε του, αλλά όπως λένε, αυτή οφείλεται σε λάθη, παραλείψεις, φαινόμενα κακού μιμητισμού, έξωθεν και άνωθεν πιέσεις, ιδιοτελείς προσωπικές στρατηγικές που το υπονόμευσαν και ενίοτε κακές επιλογές συνεργατών, που είτε επιχείρησαν να διαθέσουν κακής ποιότητας προϊόντα ή στη δεύτερη συνεργασία ζητούσαν διπλάσια τιμή από ό,τι στην πρώτη.

Ας πάρουμε όμως τα πράγματα από την αρχή. Όλα ξεκίνησαν κάπου στις αρχές Μαρτίου του 2012, από μια τυχαία αφορμή. Στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης ήταν αγκυροβολημένα τέσσερα καράβια, περιμένοντας, υπομονετικά, στη ράδα για να ξεφορτώσουν. Τα αμπάρια τους ήταν γεμάτα φτηνές πατάτες από την Αίγυπτο, που θα «πλημμύριζαν» την αγορά. Τις ίδιες μέρες, στο Νευροκόπι της Δράμας, η τοπική παραγωγή απειλούνταν με καταστροφή. Οι τιμές του προϊόντος θύμιζαν πιο πολύ τις χαμηλές χειμωνιάτικες θερμοκρασίες, που έχουν κάνει ευρέως γνωστό στο πανελλήνιο τον ακριτικό οικισμό, με αποτέλεσμα κάποιοι πατατοκαλλιεργητές αντί να «σκοτώσουν» τη σοδειά τους, υποκύπτοντας στα παζάρια των εμπόρων, να προτιμήσουν να μοιράσουν δωρεάν ποσότητες πατάτας στον κόσμο. Και το έπραξαν μπροστά στο Λευκό Πύργο, με ουρές πολιτών να σπεύδουν να τις προμηθευτούν.

Ο συνδυασμός των τριών περιστατικών εξόργισε τον Ηλία Τσολακίδη, ένα ενεργό μέλος της εθελοντικής δράσης «Ο Τόπος μου», από την Κατερίνη, ο οποίος αξιοποίησε το θυμό του δημιουργικά. Το... κλικ που έκανε στο μυαλό του, η συνειδητοποίηση της παραδοξότητας αυτής, αποδείχθηκε, εκ των υστέρων, η θρυαλλίδα για ένα κοινωνικό φαινόμενο χωρίς ιστορικό προηγούμενο στη χώρα. Η μήτρα που γέννησε το «κίνημα χωρίς μεσάζοντες» και η γέφυρα που ένωσε τον Έλληνα παραγωγό με τον καταναλωτή, παρακάμπτοντας, για πρώτη φορά συντονισμένα και σε τόσο ευρεία κλίμακα, τους πάσης φύσης ενδιάμεσους από το κύκλωμα των εμπορικών συναλλαγών σε βασικά καταναλωτικά αγαθά.

«Επικοινώνησα με το σύλλογο παραγωγών πατάτας Δράμας και ζήτησα να μου δώσουν το τηλέφωνο ενός μικρού παραγωγού από το Νευροκόπι με τον οποίο συζητήσαμε κατά πόσο θα μπορούσαμε να συνεργαστούμε», θυμάται, μιλώντας στο WE του News247.gr, ο Ηλίας Τσολακίδης, στον οποίο ανήκει η «πατρότητα» της ιδέας για το Κίνημα χωρίς Μεσάζοντες, αλλά από σεμνότητα και συστολή την απαρνιέται. Τονίζει, μάλιστα, με χιούμορ, πως «έχω, ήδη, τρία παιδιά, δεν μου χρειάζεται και ένα τέταρτο».

Τα «θέλω» των δύο πλευρών, έπειτα από εκείνο το τηλεφώνημα, συναντήθηκαν σε έναν κοινό τόπο και κατέστη, τελικώς, δυνατό να επιτευχθεί συμφωνία για την εκτέλεση μιας μαζικής παραγγελίας συνολικά 24 τόνων πατάτας, την οποία δήλωσαν εγγράφως ότι θα την απορροφήσουν περίπου 500 καταναλωτές από την Πιερία. Η τιμή ορίστηκε στα 23 λεπτά το κιλό, όταν την ίδια περίοδο οι έμποροι πλήρωναν τους παραγωγούς με 11 λεπτά το κιλό και τα σούπερ μάρκετ είχαν το προϊόν στο ράφι προς 1 ευρώ το κιλό.

Με αυτή την κραυγαλέα διαφορά τιμής που άφηνε ευχαριστημένες όλες τις πλευρές, όπως ήταν φυσικό η διάθεση των 24 τόνων πατάτας, εκείνη την Κυριακή του Μάρτη, έγινε... εν ριπή οφθαλμού. Μια εβδομάδα μετά υπήρξε δεύτερη διανομή, αυτή τη φορά για ζήτηση της τάξης των 75 τόνων! Ο ντόρος που προκλήθηκε για το πρωτόγνωρο αυτό γεγονός, με τη βοήθεια και των μέσων ενημέρωσης —μέχρι το Al Jazeera και οι New York Times βρέθηκαν, λίγο αργότερα, στην Κατερίνη για να μιλήσουν με τους ιθύνοντες νόες— ήταν μεγάλος και το παράδειγμα των πολιτών της Πιερίας όχι μόνο το μιμήθηκαν κι άλλες εθελοντικές ομάδες ή Δήμοι σε όλη τη χώρα, αλλά επεκτάθηκε και σε πολλά, ακόμη, είδη πρώτης ανάγκης όπως όσπρια, λάδια, χαρτικά, απορρυπαντικά κλπ. Σε μια περίπτωση, μάλιστα, διανομής έξτρα παρθένου ελαιολάδου, που κατέφτασε στην Κατερίνη από την Κρήτη με πέντε νταλίκες, διατέθηκαν 125 τόνοι προϊόντος, συνολικής αξίας περίπου 400 χιλ. ευρώ, μέσα σε περίπου 8 ώρες. Συνιστώντας, όπως ισχυρίζονται οι οργανωτές του event, τη μεγαλύτερη λιανική πώληση ελαιολάδου, που έχει γίνει ποτέ στη χώρα, σε ένα μοναδικό σημείο πώλησης.

Η πρακτική της παράκαμψης των ενδιαμέσων, πέρα από το φολκλόρ στοιχείο που μπορεί να έκρυβε για κάποιους ή τους μικροψηφοθηρικούς λόγους για ορισμένους αιρετούς, είχε και ουσιαστικό αντίκρισμα στην τσέπη των καταναλωτών και για αυτό έβρισκε σταδιακά όλο και μεγαλύτερη απήχηση στις τάξεις τους.

Απεδείχθη, όμως, ότι μάλλον δεν άρεσε σε όλους. Θίχθηκαν συμφέροντα, ακολούθησαν οργανωμένες πιέσεις από επαγγελματικές ομάδες (π.χ. λαϊκές αγορές, στεγασμένο εμπόριο κλπ, ιδίως από τα δύο μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, έπνεαν μένεα) και έτσι πέρυσι, κατά τον κ. Τσολακίδη, με το Ν.4264, η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση απαγόρευσε στους παραγωγούς την απευθείας διάθεση αγροτικών προϊόντων προς τους καταναλωτές, παρά μόνο σε μικρούς δήμους με πληθυσμό μέχρι 3.000 κατοίκους. Προβλέποντας, μάλιστα, αυστηρές ποινές για όσους ρισκάρουν να τον αψηφήσουν, όπως η κατάσχεση των προϊόντων, όσο και του οχήματός τους, καθώς και η επιβολή χρηματικού προστίμου ύψους 5.000 ευρώ. «Για αυτό είχαμε τη μερική κάμψη της δραστηριότητας του κινήματος», τονίζει ο συνομιλητής μας.

Αυτός ωστόσο ήταν ένας από τους λόγους. Ένας άλλος, εξίσου σοβαρός, είναι οι έμμεσες πιέσεις που λέγεται ότι ασκούνται σε παραγωγούς όταν συνεργάζονται με το Κίνημα. Όπως υποστηρίζει ο κ. Τσολακίδης, στην επιχείρηση που παράγει απορρυπαντικά και τροφοδοτεί με καθαριστικά για ρούχα και με χαρτικά τους πολίτες της Πιερίας, έγιναν πέντε (5) έλεγχοι από το ΣΔΟΕ, σε διάστημα μόλις δύο ετών. «Έχει την εξήγησή του. Διότι η συγκεκριμένη οικογενειακή επιχείρηση μας προμηθεύει, κάθε περίπου τρεις μήνες, μέσα από το κίνημα χωρίς μεσάζοντες, με 20-30 τόνους απορρυπαντικά με συνέπεια να έχει μειωθεί σημαντικά ο ανάλογος τζίρος στα σούπερ μάρκετ», σημειώνει ο ίδιος και αφήνει να εννοηθεί πως πρόκειται για σύνηθες φαινόμενο.

Μια άλλη αιτία είναι η ίδια η οικονομική κρίση που μαστίζει την ελληνική κοινωνία. Όπως αναφέρει ο Γιώργος Καλιαμπέτσος από το Κάστρο Αλληλεγγύης–Χωρίς Μεσάζοντες Λαμίας «αυτό που είχαμε παρατηρήσει πάρα πολύ έντονα πέρυσι το Φεβρουάριο και το βλέπουμε και τώρα, αφορούσε σε μια μεγάλη κάμψη, είτε στην προσέλευση των καταναλωτών, είτε στο ύψος των παραγγελιών λόγω της έλλειψης χρημάτων. Υπάρχει κόσμος που μας παίρνει τηλέφωνο και για παραγγελίες 5-10 ευρώ μας λέει ότι θα δούμε μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα».

Πολλές φορές, βέβαια, τα κάστρα... πέφτουν από μέσα. Το κίνημα ίσως δέχθηκε πλήγμα, σε ό,τι αφορά στην αξιοπιστία του και από πρωτοβουλίες που δεν διαπνεόταν ακριβώς από τα πλέον αγνά εθελοντικά κίνητρα. «Υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες πρωτοβουλιών από πολίτες, οι οποίες σχετίζονται με το κίνημα χωρίς μεσάζοντες. Στην περίπτωσή μας δεν έγινε τυχαία η κίνηση. Πριν πάρω τηλέφωνο στο Νευροκόπι συμβουλεύτηκα τους δικηγόρους της ομάδας. Φροντίσαμε να είναι η διανομή ημέρα Κυριακή, να μην υπάρχει θέμα ανταγωνισμού με τη Λαϊκή Αγορά, καθώς οι πωλητές εκεί πληρώνουν στο δήμο ενοίκιο και άλλα τέλη, και την ίδια στιγμή αναγκάσαμε τον παραγωγό και μας έφερε χημικές αναλύσεις του προϊόντος, να υπογράψει τους όρους πώλησης και διάθεσης και πάει λέγοντας. Και αυτό το συνεχίζουμε και τώρα. Είναι μια καθαρά οργανωμένη δράση που βασίζεται στο ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο και με το επιχείρημα αυτό, ξεπερνούμε και τον σκόπελο του νόμου, γιατί στις εκδηλώσεις διανομής γίνεται η διάθεση των προϊόντων, ενώ η αγοραπωλησία έχει προηγηθεί», εξηγεί ο κ. Τσολακίδης. Διευκρινίζει, ωστόσο, ότι αυτό δεν θέλησαν να το ακολουθήσουν όλοι και στο πλαίσιο αυτό κάνει ιδιαίτερη αναφορά σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου «ομοϊδεάτες μου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κάλεσαν 10 παραγωγούς, τους είπαν να, εκεί είναι η πλατεία, φώναξαν και τον κόσμο και του είπαν ελάτε να ψωνίσετε. Τέτοιες συμπεριφορές υπονόμευσαν την οργανωμένη προσπάθεια των άλλων ομάδων και κατά τη γνώμη μου αποσκοπούσαν στο πρόσκαιρο πολιτικό κέρδος. Στόχος όσων μετείχαν σε αυτές ήταν να χτυπηθούν με τα ΜΑΤ και αφού το έκαναν 2-3 φορές στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μετά εξαφανίστηκαν. Όμως δείτε. Λάρισα, Βόλος, Κατερίνη, Κέρκυρα, Λαμία, Αλεξανδρούπολη, είναι μεγάλες επαρχιακές πόλεις, που συνεχίζουν αθόρυβα τις δράσεις χωρίς μεσάζοντες, κάνοντας ουσιαστικό έργο».

Και πράγματι. Σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά στοιχεία που κρατά η εθελοντική ομάδας δράσης «Ο Τόπος μου», στη διάρκεια της τελευταίας τριετίας και στο πλαίσιο της δράσης «Κίνημα χωρίς Μεσάζοντες», διενεργήθηκαν στην περιοχή της Κατερίνης 47 διαθέσεις προϊόντων κι εξυπηρετήθηκαν 58.980 παραγγελίες, οι οποίες πραγματοποιήθηκαν από 6.644 μοναδικές οικογένειες. Διατέθηκαν 1.385 τόνοι προϊόντων, συνολικής αξίας 1,3 εκατ. ευρώ και πάνω από μία φορά παράγγειλαν οι 5.396 οικογένειες.

Στην περιοχή της Λαμίας, αντίστοιχα, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Καλιαμπέτσο, στις 18 διανομές τις οποίες έχει ολοκληρώσει, μέχρι στιγμής, η τοπική εθελοντική ομάδα Κάστρο Αλληλεγγύης – Χωρίς Μεσάζοντες Λαμίας, έχουν συμμετάσχει περίπου 2.700 οικογένειες, οι οποίες έχουν διενεργήσει σχεδόν 9.000 παραγγελίες και έχουν προμηθευτεί γύρω στους 240 τόνους διαφόρων προϊόντων πρώτης ανάγκης για τα νοικοκυριά. «Αρπακολατζήδες και να θέλουν, δεν μπορούν να το φέρουν εις πέρας αυτό», μας λέει ο κ. Καλιαμπέτσος, ο οποίος, ωστόσο, παραδέχεται πως υπήρξαν και κάποια κρούσματα με «εξυπνάκηδες» παραγωγούς, όπως ένας τα περασμένα Χριστούγεννα ο οποίος «έφερε να διαθέσει μια ποσότητα 1.500 κιλών πατάτας και κρεμμυδιών, τα οποία τα είχαμε απορρίψει προηγουμένως. Τον πήραμε όμως χαμπάρι και του ζητήσαμε να αποχωρήσει αμέσως».

Ανάλογα κρούσματα, σε μικρή κλίμακα, εντοπίστηκαν και στο νομό Μαγνησίας, τα οποία, όπως σημειώνει ο Δημήτρης Τσιλογιάννης από την εθελοντική ομάδα Άνωση–Εθελοντές Βόλου, δεν αμαύρωσαν το Κίνημα χωρίς Μεσάζοντες, καθώς απομονώθηκαν έγκαιρα, διότι «εμείς δεν θέλουμε να είμαστε τελευταία λύση για τους παραγωγούς, αλλά η πρώτη». Και στην περίπτωση αυτή η τοπική εθελοντική ομάδα εξακολουθεί να παράγει σημαντικό έργο, στο επίπεδο των διανομών τροφίμων χωρίς μεσάζοντες, αφού σε επίπεδο τριετίας έγιναν πάνω από 45.000 παραγγελίες από 15.000 οικογένειες κι έχουν διατεθεί περισσότεροι από 1.500 τόνοι τροφίμων κι ειδών πρώτης ανάγκης, με σημαντικό όφελος για τον καταναλωτή. Και αυτό γιατί οι εκπτώσεις που επιτυγχάνονται είναι πολλές φορές πάνω από 50%, έναντι των άλλων εμπορικών καναλιών της αγοράς.
Εκτός από παρελθόν και παρόν, σύμφωνα με τους τρεις συνομιλητές μας, το Κίνημα χωρίς Μεσάζοντες έχει μέλλον. Η επόμενη διανομή (σε Βόλο και Λαμία) έχει προσδιοριστεί για τις 9 Μαΐου και μεταξύ άλλων περιλαμβάνει πατάτες, όσπρια, ρύζι, αλεύρι ζέας, μέλι κλπ. Στη δε Κατερίνη η τοπική ομάδα είναι ήδη πολύ μπροστά, καθώς έχει συμφωνήσει με τρεις αγρότες του νομού να καλλιεργήσουν σε συνολική έκταση 1.000 στρεμμάτων φακές, ρεβίθια και φασόλια αποκλειστικά για λογαριασμό του κινήματος χωρίς μεσάζοντες και πλέον προχωρά σε μιας μορφής συμβολαιακή γεωργία και για παραγωγή μήλων, τυριού, ελαιολάδου, ενώ συζητά συνεργασία και με μια κάθετη μονάδα βοοειδών από τη Λάρισα, η οποία διαθέτει πιστοποιημένα κρέατα ελληνικής παραγωγής.

Πηγή: News247 (25 Απρ. 2015).


----------



## Marinos (Apr 25, 2015)

Αυτοί εδώ πάντως δεν έχουν σταματησει καθόλου: http://www.dareth.gr/ποιοι-είμαστε


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2015)

Ερωτηματικά στο κίνημα χωρίς μεσάζοντες
Όργιο μαύρου χρήματος και κίνδυνοι για τη δημόσια υγεία


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2015)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι στην Ελλάδα αγοράζεις απευθειας από τον παραγωγό στις λαϊκές. 
Και στην Πάτρα αυτό ισχύει ακόμα. 
Στην Αθήνα όμως οι κάτοχοι πάγκων στη λαϊκή είναι καταστηματάρχες που αγοράζουν από τη λαχαναγορά. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε πετάνε ό,τι δεν πουλιέται στο τέλος της λαϊκής, ενώ οι παραγωγοί ποτέ δεν έχω δει να πετάνε. 
Γιατί επομένως δεν αφαιρούν μερικές άδειες οι δήμοι από πωλητές-μανάβηδες, να τις δώσουν σε παραγωγούς, να γίνει η λαϊκή όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι και να λήξει το θέμα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Αντιγράφω από το πρώτο λινκ του Ζαζ:

Στον Κορυδαλλό με τη διανομή χωρίς μεσάζοντες το έξτρα παρθένο ελαιόλαδο, πωλείται 16 ευρώ η συσκευασία των 5 λίτρων, στο Μαρούσι 15 ευρώ και στο Βύρωνα 16,50.

No effing way. Παρθένο, πόσο μάλλον έξτρα παρθένο, ελαιόλαδο κάτω από 20 ευρώ είναι αδύνατον να πωλείται· ακόμη και απιστοποίητο, που είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς παράνομο (σημειώστε ότι όλα τα γυφτοσουπερμάρκετ τύπου Lidl πουλάνε απιστοποίητα ελαιόλαδα). Δεν έχει να κάνει με μεσάζοντες. Ούτε καν χωρίς ΦΠΑ δεν μπορεί να κάνει τόσο στην λιανική. Γι' αυτό αυτά τα κινήματα είναι απάτη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2015)

Γιατί είναι τόσο αδύνατοο; 
Οι τιμές παραγωγού σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ είναι γύρω στα τρία ευρώ το κιλό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Δεν ισχύει, το κόστος παραγωγής έξτρα παρθένου είναι πολύ υψηλό. Αυτό δε που βλέπεις είναι η τιμή του χύμα ελαιόλαδου στην χοντρική, χωρίς συσκευασία, τυποποίηση και πιστοποίηση. Βάλε τώρα και τον φόρο και το γεγονός ότι οι μικρότερες παραγωγές είναι ακριβότερες (οι μέσες τιμές πέφτουν από τους μεγαλοπαραγωγούς).

Μόνο ένα θα σου πω. Δες πόσο πωλείται στην λιανική το Άλτις, που είναι εξευγενισμένο ελαιόλαδο από μια βιομηχανοποιημένη, τεράστια παραγωγή.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Γιατί επομένως δεν αφαιρούν μερικές άδειες οι δήμοι από πωλητές-μανάβηδες, να τις δώσουν σε παραγωγούς, να γίνει η λαϊκή όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι και να λήξει το θέμα;


Νομίζω κάτι σχετικό είχε πάει να γίνει με την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση (νομίζω να έχουν προτεραιότητα οι παραγωγοί, αλλά δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς) και ο Βενιζέλος είχε παρέμβει και είχε προστατέψει το στάτους κβο. Είχε και μια ωραία γελοιογραφία ο Πετρουλάκης αλλά άντε να τη βρεις.


----------

